# Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/4



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Excited.


----------



## GooseDaShiznit (Jan 29, 2010)

Should be s good show to watch and get some questions answered. Johnny should be a decent guest host as well.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Derek said:


> The WWE Universe's collective heart broke in Dallas Sunday night, as Wade Barrett defeated John Cena at Hell in a Cell. What gave Barrett the advantage he needed in forcing Cena to join The Nexus?
> 
> * On Oct. 15, Johnny Knoxville and his thrill-seeking pals hit the big screen in eye-popping, gut-wrenching, don't-try-this-at-home fashion in "Jackass 3D." But first, Knoxville drops in on Monday Night Raw as special guest star.*
> 
> ...


AWW CMON! A Raw that could prove to be excellent and we have A DAMN GUEST HOST!?!?!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wait a special host on a night like this??
Please don't take up too much time. 

Anyways, this is going to be amazing, I'm pumped, AND I finally get to watch it live 
(I've been working on Mondays lately, but I have the next two Mondays off)!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Not that i'll cry or anything, but what if this Raw cant pull out a 3.0+ rating.

Though im sure it should.


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

this is fucked up!!


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

I haven't marked so hard in a long time. Can't wait for Monday Night. Nexus is back.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

WWE made great decisions by having Cena lose & bringing in Husky + mystery guy to nexus , this is epic. Really looking foward to it!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Tony777 said:


> WWE made great decisions by having Cena lose & bringing in Husky + *mystery* guy to nexus , this is epic. Really looking foward to it!


They were Husky and little perfect. No mystery about it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

More excited about tomorrow night's Raw than I have been in I don't know how long. Although I must admit Raw's been the superior brand in 2010, overall.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Really hope the guest host thing doesn't take up much time at all. Stick them in some short segment in the second hour and that's that. With Cena in Nexus, they will most definitely be the center of the show every week, or at least I fucking hope so.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Wade Barrett introducing John Cena as the newest Nexus member and him coming out in black and yellow gear with a sad face will be a sight to behold.

I also expect business as usual with at least 5 people getting RKO'd tonight.


----------



## Ms Freak of Nature (Sep 25, 2010)

If Mr. Imperfect is there. I'm not watching. I prefer to fall asleep after RAW not during.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

kiss the stick said:


> Not that i'll cry or anything, but what if this Raw cant pull out a 3.0+ rating.
> 
> Though im sure it should.


It will. This is the closest Cena's been to heel in 7 years, everybody's going to want to see it.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

WWE has done it again! I've never felt this pumped since Nexus first attack and Bryan's return on Summerslam.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

I think this is more of a test of a Cena turn than anything else. They will monitor if the merch sales do drop and how the fans react to him now (maybe ask him to act heel at times during this phase). He is selling too much at the moment (half of the top 10 best sellers are alway's Cena's merch). Even though Orton is my favorite, he isn't in Cena's league in bringing in the money. 

Not sure if WWE will turn Cena anytime soon until and unless they have a megastar bringing in huge money which gets covered up if the sales drop when Cena turns heel.


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

im excited about this


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

If Raw doesn't score a 3.0 at least then the fans are stupid as fuck lol.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

For all you marks out there, WWE.com is advertising that Cena is going to show up in full Nexus gear tonight.

"How will the WWE Universe react when *Cena arrives at Raw on Monday night draped in the trademark black and gold of The Nexus?* WWE may never be the same again. "


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll watch Raw tonight bcuz of HiaC booking. Let's see if they can continue ...


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Be interesting to see the start of buildup for Bragging Rights in 3 weeks.

I liked last year's BR PPV.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

It finally happened lol 
He finally loses the "If Cena loses...he'll do something" 
I guess it was bound to happen and I like this one better than the stips from the past like leaving Raw forever or whatever


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Definitely looking forward to RAW tonight


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Is Knoxville even neccesary tonight? A good RAW to be ruined by another guest host... I hope not. Stop with this GH shte already. Knoxville might take a bump, though.

Oh, and Wee-Man/Hornswoggle showdown here we come!


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

I haven't watched RAW in ages (TNA fan), but after what happened last night, I have to see what's going on. This Nexus angle is really good, only thing I'm somewhat following in the E.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Zedders said:


> I haven't watched RAW in ages (TNA fan), but after what happened last night, I have to see what's going on. This Nexus angle is really good, only thing I'm somewhat following in the E.


I'll tell you this much, the NEXUS angle is much better than the EV2.0/Fortune angle (Watches TNA in repetitive fast-foward everyweek)


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

olympiadewash said:


> I'll tell you this much, the NEXUS angle is much better than the EV2.0/Fortune angle (Watches TNA in repetitive fast-foward everyweek)


The Nexus angle has been the best wrestling storyline of the year, unless "They" end up as something epic.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Be interesting to see the start of buildup for Bragging Rights in 3 weeks.
> 
> I liked last year's BR PPV.


only 3 weeks away?! WWE really packing in these PPVs


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

I hope Johnny Knoxville won't hog all the air time. And hell yesssss. I'm excited for tonight's Raw! XD


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking forward to RAW tonight what with the HIAC fallout and all. I expect Barrett to start a feud with Orton for the title with him getting Cena to help him etc. Also something I really want, a Miz/Morrison feud to develop with them both in Team RAW for Bragging Rights. Should be a good show though. Hope the gues thost doesn't take up much time.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

It looks like Orton/Sheamus is over now. Don't know what the hell is gonna go down between Cena and Nexus. Really looking forward to this show.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

What's Sheamus going to do with his time now then?


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

idontfeardeath said:


> What's Sheamus going to do with his time now then?


Get his ass kicked by HHH.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sheamus will be on Team RAW at Bragging Rights.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Most anticipated Raw since ....? Idk 
The things I wonder the most 
Ok now we have Cena is Nexus 
But how will it be booked? That's the intriguing thing about this all 
In a way the best thing about it already happened: Cena losing and joining Nexus 
Now the next best thing: Seeing Cena in Nexus gear 

How is it gonna go down?
Can't wait to check out Raw and see

Hey isn't it cool to watch Raw because you want to and want to see what happens? And not out of forcing yourself to watch? Lol 
Jk but I stay with no expectations, but I can't wait


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

morris3333 said:


> Sheamus will be on Team RAW at Bragging Rights.


Yeh probably, everyone who has now been left without a feud will end up on Team RAW, so most likely being:

Sheamus
Miz
Morrison
Truth
Edge or Punk

...and two others?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Very Excited for Raw tonight. Mega Jackass fan so i hope all the crew is there and not just Knoxville.

Cena in Nexus should be Epic as well as Husky & Mcguillety.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

This shit can't come on TV soon enough! I can't wait to see it tonight highlight of my day for sure


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm definately excited for RAW tonight, mainly to see Cena wearing the Nexus colors.  It's hard to say how the WWE will handle this Cena/Nexus storyline now, so I'm interested to see how it all plays out.

Knoxville as the guest host should be good, but hopefully he doesn't take up too much time. Plus, with the Orton/Sheamus fued over and done with, I wonder who Orton will face at Bragging Rights.

Should be a good RAW tonight, let's hope the WWE delivers.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

If Nexus truly wants to be hated by Cena's fans, all they need to do is burn his merchandise on live tv, or a Cena doll in an effigy


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

This is how it will go down.

Nexus come out to the ring and introduce Cena as the newest member. Cena comes out, wearing Nexus colours.
Barrett sets up a steel chair in the middle of the ring and tells Cena to sit down. He says that his surprise for him wasn't the Nexus armband, but rather a book he's going to read to the 'WWE Universe'. 
Barrett hands Cena the book and tells him to read.

Cena: "To all my loyal fans live in the arena and watching live from home, you know me as an honest man. That is why I must be completely open with the 'Cenation'. There is no"... *pauses*. "Wade, I won't read this".
Barrett: "Read it Cena! It's for their own good!"
Cena: "There is no... Santa Claus. He isn't real. *sigh* You can't see him."
Barrett: "Bravo Cena. Bravo".

Nexus leave the ring to a chorus of boos while Cena is left in the ring to face the sounds of crying children and hissing parents.

Cole: "Vintage heat!"


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Kazz said:


> This is how it will go down.
> 
> Nexus come out to the ring and introduce Cena as the newest member. Cena comes out, wearing Nexus colours.
> Barrett sets up a steel chair in the middle of the ring and tells Cena to sit down. He says that his surprise for him wasn't the Nexus armband, but rather a book he's going to read to the 'WWE Universe'.
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Totally wasn't expecting that. Well done.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Kazz said:


> This is how it will go down.
> 
> Nexus come out to the ring and introduce Cena as the newest member. Cena comes out, wearing Nexus colours.
> Barrett sets up a steel chair in the middle of the ring and tells Cena to sit down. He says that his surprise for him wasn't the Nexus armband, but rather a book he's going to read to the 'WWE Universe'.
> ...


That made me lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Kazz said:


> This is how it will go down.
> 
> Nexus come out to the ring and introduce Cena as the newest member. Cena comes out, wearing Nexus colours.
> Barrett sets up a steel chair in the middle of the ring and tells Cena to sit down. He says that his surprise for him wasn't the Nexus armband, but rather a book he's going to read to the 'WWE Universe'.
> ...


Bubs approves!

He also needs to be forced to swear, AA a woman through a table, steal a babies candy and kiss Michael Cole (Especially in one of the southern states).


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see what goes on tonight.


Sadly, I don't think we'll be seeing Cena wear the, and I quote, "black and gold" tonight.


----------



## schouhan (Apr 9, 2008)

Should be s good show to watch and get some questions answe


----------



## schouhan (Apr 9, 2008)

Should be s good show to watch


----------



## schouhan (Apr 9, 2008)

Nexus come out to the ring and introduce Cena as the newest member


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Who will be Ortons next opponent?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Can't wait to see what goes on tonight.
> 
> 
> Sadly, I don't think we'll be seeing Cena wear the, and I quote, "black and gold" tonight.


We will. Nexus will come out and call Cena. He comes out in his purple crap, and they force him to take off his merchandise and put on the Nexus armband, t-shirt, and cap. Should be good to watch.


----------



## schouhan (Apr 9, 2008)

Johnny should be a decent guest host as well


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Will they let Cena wear a cap?
Well just seeing Cena with a bil ol' N in the Chest and one in the arm is gonna make me happy tonight ^^

CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kazz said:


> This is how it will go down.
> 
> Nexus come out to the ring and introduce Cena as the newest member. Cena comes out, wearing Nexus colours.
> Barrett sets up a steel chair in the middle of the ring and tells Cena to sit down. He says that his surprise for him wasn't the Nexus armband, but rather a book he's going to read to the 'WWE Universe'.
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Looking forward for tonight. after last night, their has to be a slight rise in the rating.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I wish I could stay up to watch it


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

cant wait to see who maryse's stalker is


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

So pumped for this RAW. Should bring in great ratings too.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

This will be really interesting, seeing Cena in Nexus gear. Hopefully he'll wear that new cap also that's on WWEShop.com, haha. And I hope the Orton/Sheamus feud continues, they're having a good feud.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Would be cool if Nexus also got Husky, could be a "replacement" for Skip.

From Wikipedia: At Hell in a Cell, a fan resembling Husky Harris attacked John Cena, costing him a match against Wade Barrett and forcing Cena to join the Nexus.

LOL


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Shame Umaga isn't around to Samoan Spike Johnny Knoxville.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

^Maybe Nexus can do an 8 on 1 beatdown to Johnny Knoxville instead?


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

New Cena tweet:

"CeNation. Adapt and overcome. NEVER give up."


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nexus back up to 8 for the first time in quite a while, that's if they actually include Harris and McGillicutty permanently. Should be very interesting.

Darren Young on the show tonight somehow plz.


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

The first RAW episode I'm looking forward to since the first Nexus ambush.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Will Edge apologise to the Raw GM or quit Raw?

Who will be Orton's next challenger?

Are Michael & Husky new members of Nexus as well as Cena?

Will Cena wear any Nexus merchandise?

Will The Miz cash in?

Will Morrison challenge Daniel Bryan to a rematch for the US title?

Will Johnny Knoxville do anything non-PG? e.g. Swear?

Will Natalya get a rematch?

Who will be a part of Team Raw for the Bragging Rights match?


I want these questions answered tonight on Raw!!!


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Glad to hear Cena say the word "ADAPT" in there... so he will try to adapt to being in Nexus hmmm

3 more hours of anticipation to go........ this shit is BIG! Feels bigger than wrestlemania last night & today


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Really looking forward to Raw, only 3 hours to go.



Liniert said:


> only 3 weeks away?! WWE really packing in these PPVs


It would be a mistake to have a PPV on Halloween Night and the week after that could be the one of the final games of the World Series. I'm not sure of the schedule.


----------



## Nodqfan17 (Jun 3, 2009)

Have they revealed the GM yet?


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

^Nope.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I'm pretty exctied over this Raw.
The Raws that are the aftermatch of PPV's are my favorites.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for superstar this week.

Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso and Tamina vs Vladimir Kozlov and Santino Marella and Eve in a 6 man team match.

Goldust vs William Regal.

my Prediction for raw tonight.

Edge will not apology to the gm and Michael Cole tell Edge that the gm said he have be trade to smackdown.

Gail Kim is Ted DiBiase stalker and Maryse will be feud with Gail Kim over Ted DiBiase.

David Hart Smith and Tyson Kidd vs Drew McIntyre & “Dashing” Cody Rhodes for the Tag Team Titles.

Randy Orton vs Wade Barrett with John Cena.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

There is not way I am staying at work with RAW being this good tonight (I feel it is gonna be THAT good)...

See ya in 2 hours while I arrive home!! :gun:


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

It's going to be a big night. Definitely looking forward to this RAW tonight. One of the first nights since football started that I'll be skipping MNF to watch RAW.

The stalker will be revealed, might be a disappointment, but no one knows if the stalker is Maryse's or Ted's. 

Cena joins Nexus. That alone is worth watching.

Hopefully the GM will be revealed.

Johnny Knoxville will be there. 

Anxious to see what's next for Orton, The Miz and Daniel Bryan.

Glad to have Husky Harris back, not so much Perfect Jr. Would have preferred having Percy back, but who knows? Maybe he'll back soon enough.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I will be so pissed off if the stalker is Hornswoggle, I know he's on Smackdown but still.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> I will be so pissed off if the stalker is Hornswoggle, I know he's on Smackdown but still.


Shhhhhhh! They can hear you, don't give 'em any ideas...


----------



## Nuram (May 7, 2007)

Hmmm. Cena/Nexus angle is very interesting. Though, I might end up watching the Event and Hawaii Five-O. Depends on how interesting Raw is overall.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a Relay meeting at 8 but I'm going to do all that is in my power to make it home by 9 lol. Should definitely be the most interesting RAW in a long time. Gonna mark if Cena comes out in the black and gold


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm about to order some pizza and wings, sit back and watch this (hopefully) great exciting RAW!
See you guys on here in 1 hour and 35 mins!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The stalker is Evan Bourne and finally I will get my Evan and Ted Bromance!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

CeNexus should be good. Also looking forward to Danielson's next program.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> *I'm about to order some pizza and wings, sit back and watch this (hopefully) great exciting RAW!*
> See you guys on here in 1 hour and 35 mins!


Shame i cant do that in the uk  Would be weird ordering food at 2am in the morning.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm quite excited for this RAW. The Cena joining Nexus storyline is intriguing...good to see WWE show some balls.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

What time is it on in the UK? 2am?

Don't worry, got my answer already.

Anyway, looking forward to seeing Raw for CeNexus + NXT2.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dug2356 said:


> Shame i cant do that in the uk  Would be weird ordering food at 2am in the morning.


Dominos delivers until 12am unfortunatly, 3am on a weekend though


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

CC91 said:


> Dominos delivers until 12am unfortunatly, 3am on a weekend though


Really ? Damn dont have one of them round here


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That really sucks how late it comes on there. 
Too bad there's no way to somehow change that. 

Do you most of you over seas watchers usually watch online/DVR the next day? 
Or do you stay up and watch?


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Depends on how good the storylines have been. I'm toying between staying up now and getting some rest in and watching it first thing in the morning.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> That really sucks how late it comes on there.
> Too bad there's no way to somehow change that.
> 
> Do you most of you over seas watchers usually watch online/DVR the next day?
> Or do you stay up and watch?


It will be on at 1am when the clocks go back at the end of October.

I normally sky + it (record it) and watch it the next day


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

I stay up and watch every week. I Even have work in the morning but i dont care


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd laugh if I.R.S popped out on RAW tonight and said were taxes paid with that new laptop?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Dug2356 said:


> Shame i cant do that in the uk  Would be weird ordering food at 2am in the morning.


Not only weird but damn near impossible trying to find anywhere open at that time on a Tuesday morning


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Next time You should order a pizza for about 11.30pmish then warm it up in the microwave for when wwe starts


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Dug2356 said:


> I stay up and watch every week. I Even have work in the morning but i dont care


*The Todd high-five*

Same. Fortunately I've gotten off work both Monday and Tuesday this week, so I was able to watch HIAC and will watch Raw tonight without worry of 3 hours sleep. Not that it would stop me, but it makes me enjoy Raw that tiny bit more knowing I don't have an early morning.

Agreed I wished I could order food at this time. Our Domino's closes at 10pm here, so that's not an option. Best thing to do is buy some snacks and beer and have them ready for the show.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I've got this sinking feeling that RAW will be a major let down tonight, its got all the tools needed for a corker tonight, I just hate having this feeling of expectation with RAW due to so many letdowns, with Cena/Nexus, Edge and the GM, Orton after his win and Daniel Bryan and The Miz seemingly ending their feud, and Sheamus probably continuing to reignite the feud with HHH for when he returns, it should be a cracker, I just hate being expectant of it


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What's wrong with cooking your own food? Lazyness ftw.

Anyway I'll be staying up to watch this, hope it's worth it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> Not only weird but damn near impossible trying to find anywhere open at that time on a Tuesday morning


Taco Bell, and McDonalds will always have your back at that time. Haha. 
They want to make sure you don't miss a healthy midnight snack.



> *CC91*Next time You should order a pizza for about 11.30pmish then warm it up in the microwave for when wwe starts


Smart idea.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

its a long shot but the start of a Morrison/Bryan feud would be awesome


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> What's wrong with cooking your own food? Lazyness ftw.


Have you _seen_ the ads they play during RAW? Hahaha.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thought I would make you all hungry haha


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Thought I would make you all hungry haha


not even close, i made braised pork ribs tonight with my special dry rub and home made bbq sauce...and in the oven i had baked mac and cheese with parmassian on top...
i'm so full


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> not even close, i made braised pork ribs tonight with my special dry rub and home made bbq sauce...and in the oven i had baked mac and cheese with parmassian on top...
> i'm so full


OK SIR!
That is TOO much information!
My mouth is watering, that sounds DeLIcious!


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

I have to be up at 7  Why isn't Wrestling English!!!!
Sky + it but I'm busy all tomorrow so I wont be seeing Raw till wednesday which means I have to stay off here all tomorrow! MNF is also a good LATE program I record every week
Stupid America so late in time!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Dug2356 said:


> I stay up and watch every week. I Even have work in the morning but i dont care


You're hardcore, I used to do that but I'd be a complete wreck in work on the Tuesday but now I've got a plush office job due to my 'back problems' out on the road I fill my Tuesdays and Fridays killing time watching RAW, SmackDown! and iMPACT!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> OK SIR!
> That is TOO much information!
> My mouth is watering, that sounds DeLIcious!


yeah when i'm not watching wrestling or glee...my tv is on the food networks. Tomorrow i'm trying this, and i'm really excited

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...co-with-avocado-salsa-verde-recipe/index.html

and this on the side
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/rachael-ray/mexican-zucchini-oven-fries-recipe/index.html


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

perro said:


> its a long shot but the start of a Morrison/Bryan feud would be awesome


Yeah I called this earlier on as well when someone question why Miz tapped last night, I thought it was obvious Miz would tap to not only end that feud but start another one with Morrison because he can now say he didn't lose the match and would have had the title won if it weren't for Riley


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

If Johnny Knoxville being on the show leads to a Bam Margera appearance, I'll mark like a little bitch.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Totally excited for this RAW, Cena in Nexus will be awesome and perhaps JoMo and Bryan could finally have a one on one match?

I think Miz should do something big tonight as well. Also there should be new #1 contenders to the tag titles. Natalya will hopefully win the Divas championship very soon.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Thought I would make you all hungry haha


I just had Chinese food so  shrimp fried rice orange chicken and mandarin chicken


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> yeah when i'm not watching wrestling or glee...my tv is on the food networks. Tomorrow i'm trying this, and i'm really excited
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...co-with-avocado-salsa-verde-recipe/index.html
> 
> ...


You are so lucky to know how to cook.
I'm terrible at it. 
That looks really tasty. 
And you're kind of making me upset that I'm getting pizza because it's such a downgrade from what you're cooking. Haha. 
But I haven't had pizza in quite sometime so it will be nice to kick back and watch the CeNeXus begin!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

CC91 said:


> Thought I would make you all hungry haha


Mighty meaty lol

I'm about to order the King Arthur's Supreme from Round Table in a few minutes.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I actually agree that The Miz needs to have a big next couple of weeks, while I understand the MitB winner doesn't need built up as he can challenge at anytime, I think The Miz has gotten to that stage now that he needs to step up the card and I'd like to see him have a good 10 minute + match and actually go over.

I could see a Miz/Edge feud


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I wonder what kind of reaction Cena will get tonight. Cheers or jeers? 

I can see him getting "tested" by the Nexus tonight... he will have to destroy a babyface, maybe a credible midcarder like Daniel Bryan or JoMo or R Truth, I think. 

*prays it's R-Truth*

It'd be great if Cena just rolled with it, and in his entrance was a total asshole, walking down the ramp smacking drinks out kid's hands, stealing their hats, and punking out their parents.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

the-gaffer said:


> I could see a Miz/Edge feud


Miz and Riley vs Edge and Zack Ryder. Would be funny to see Riley pin Miz!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd like to see Miz and Riley take on Edge with Ryder coming out to try and replace Christian, have him constantly cost Edge matches as well as having those funny backstage skits, could make for some good TV


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> It'd be great if Cena just rolled with it, and in his entrance was a total asshole, *walking down the ramp smacking drinks out kid's hands*, stealing their hats, and punking out their parents.


That one gave me an instant picture in my head! 
And I can't stop laughing. 

I think he's going to act pretty much like he did last night and just feel terrible about himself for letting down everyone.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Screw you all, I have my Bombay Bad Boy Pot Noodle, with little bits of Black Pepperami in it washed down with a bottle of Lucozade and a coffee!


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

I can just imagine Cena walking slowly down to the ring sans T-shirt and hat looking dejected and not acknowledging the fans.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, I made it!! Just arrived home (after 2 exact hours from my job)... and I am damn ready!!! :gun:


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> Screw you all, I have my Bombay Bad Boy Pot Noodle, with little bits of Black Pepperami in it washed down with a bottle of Lucozade and a coffee!


Lucozade at this time? You'll be ducking every drop kick


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> It'd be great if Cena just rolled with it, and in his entrance was a total asshole, walking down the ramp smacking drinks out kid's hands, stealing their hats, and punking out their parents.


My word, I don't think I can jizz enough if that happened. 

But seriously, that would be awesome and memorable.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Settling for ....... Crisps DAMN IT. Next week im defo gonna order a take away for dinner and save half of it for Raw. 

Anyway keeping on topic of raw, As a mega Jackass fan i hope there all there and maybe even have some sort of match or something. or maybe get beaten down by Nexus.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Thought I would make you all hungry haha


Nothing beats rice, beans and lemon juice spread over it... Sorry, I am from Costa Rica


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Vintage collection FTW!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Pizza just got here!
10 mins a little early but I can wait. Haha. 

I really hope we aren't let down by this one. 
This one can be historic (for this era)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How the hell did all this talk about food get here?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

If you think this talk about food is bad you should check out the live chat on wwe.com 10 mins before a show


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think it's bad, I'm just curious, lol.

I like food, I have some every day.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

:lmao


Dug2356 said:


> If you think this talk about food is bad you should check out the live chat on wwe.com 10 mins before a show


Someone has a Cenation sign in Nexus colors :lmao


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

i just ate a whole pizza yesterday but that picture of a pizza is making me want to order one

cena in nexus is going to be good


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

5 minutes!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't think it's bad, I'm just curious, lol.
> 
> I like food, I have some every day.


you like morrison oh's8*D


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

They need to start w/ a cold open. No other way to set the tone tonight.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I think this calls for one of these


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> you like morrison oh's8*D


I don't eat cereal, but I'd rather eat snot vomited out of a buffalo's dick than eat a product with Morrison on it.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Here we go!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

12 bucks for Legendary? Gimme a break


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> How the hell did all this talk about food get here?


Sorry, that was my fault. Haha. 
Love the sig by the way! 

This RAW MUST start off with CeNeXus. 
And can anyone post the CeNation in Nexus color??

HERE WE GO!!!!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Here we go! Pizza, check. Beer, check. Raw, check!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't eat cereal, but I'd rather eat snot vomited out of a buffalo's dick than eat a product with Morrison on it.


:side:wow


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

It's showtime


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here we go!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i bet the gm is gonna reverse the ruling of the cena match.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

SHOWTIME!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

gonna order some wings

this needs wings


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bring it on!!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Here we go!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

NEXUS!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

well here we go 
que Nexus musak


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Show time!


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

~420~ raw night


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh yeah!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

NEXUS TO START!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SatanX said:


> 12 bucks for Legendary? Gimme a break


Yeah, thats way to expensive


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Nexus is for real!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

VRsick said:


> i bet the gm is gonna reverse the ruling of the cena match.


Like I said last night, the IWC would find that guy. 
He'd be dead before the show was over. Hahaha.

THIS IS IN WICHITA???
I should have driven 3 hours.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Here we go!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

thats some good heat


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ORGASM! AND I HAVEN'T EVEN SEEN CENA!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cole with some immediate hyperbole...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

it's time for the C-NEXUS...tm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

And Heeeere we gooooo!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

bless there happy little bunnies


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Never marked so hard for Nexus.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

wonder if they will have Husky and McGillicutty join Nexus as well.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i wonder if all the little kids are still crying?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

We walk alone!!!


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

vintage nexus!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I wish Cole said, "...this band of feggots."

WE walk ALONE? doesn't make sense who ever made the Nexus song.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

those hooligans made my daughter cry


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Like I said last night, the IWC would find that guy.
> He'd be dead before the show was over. Hahaha.
> 
> THIS IS IN WICHITA???
> I should have driven 3 hours.


this lol...i would of too


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I was hoping they would make Cena carry thier bags.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Oh yes. Wade is drawing ENORMOUS amounts of heat.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm marking!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

"Simmer down!"


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Simmer down!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wade is so freakin hot. tsk.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Will cena come out with to the Nexus theme song? I hope so!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Great. ¬_¬


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This already feels epically historic. 
We all called it!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

No Genesis of McGillicutty? :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Michael McGuillicocktease?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

The Genesis finally?


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh my!!!!!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmmmm interesting. They are not joining!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

The best thing the -E could do here would be not to play Cena's entrance music.


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

Idc if Cena in Nexus. Im still Cena Nation and Ageintus


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Get on with it!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

VRsick said:


> i bet the gm is gonna reverse the ruling of the cena match.


This segment can be a guaranteed win if the GM stays quiet through the whole thing. If he chimes in and rules Harris and McGillicutty as members of Nexus DURING the match then this storyline is shit and I believe that's something WWE may not be able to afford.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... New name, please!!!


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Will cena come out with to the Nexus theme song? I hope so!


Cena will record a rap song and make it nexus' new theme


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mcgillacutty looks like Roy from the office.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

sure that was otungas plan and he's gonna get blamed for it when cena doesnt have to join.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice heat for Nexus, haven't seen a crowd this riled up in a long while. Barrett is doing well on the mic.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, all doubts being erased to the other thread


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hot Crowd tonight


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

OWNED! :lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

"yes, you've already told me"


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Wade Barrett going off script!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"yes you already told me that" 
HAHAHAH!

Don't fight guys!
Celebrate!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

"Yes you already told me" 

OWNED!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Smarky city!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It was Botchtungas fault Barret almost got screwed.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

This is beautiful.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

come on...this could be the end of Otunga


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Hahahahahahaahaha this is epic!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wait... Why the hell isn't he in the gear?!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

CENA!!!

aw crap


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Walk of shame. :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

No Nexus gear?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

wrong colors!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Put on your nexus shirt bitch!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

No Nexus gear yet!?!?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao cenas all sad looking.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wheres the shirt you goofy fuck?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

put your hands together...i've never ever ever ever EEEEVVVVERRRRR liked that phrase.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I really wanna see CENA's face


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Man I was gonna mark for Cena in Nexus gear. SMH!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Cena is a sad panda


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

No music. 
Epic.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm waiting for a "I wish you can't see me" or some other kind of pun.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Come on they should have forced him to wear the gear.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Gear up Cena!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

GET IN THE NEXUS COLOURS BITCH!! ¬_¬


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Time to trade the purple and yellow, for the black and yellow N!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm... not in Nexus colors. To the guy on here who was ready to jizz himself over Cena in Nexus colors...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ooo no music

[Male voice in the cena chant again]


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

No theme? LMAO!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nexus: One of Us! One of Us! One of Us! One of Us! One of Us! One of Us! One of Us! One of Us!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that was a creepy shot of slater licking his arm


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

He ain't got on his colours. He gonna say no??


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Tarver got an armband!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Don't cry now Cena.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

No Nexus gear for Cena=:cuss:.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

John Cena now comes out to Barrett's music bitches.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

This is awesome


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

not pushing a "You can't see me" Nexus shirt????????????

Vince is missing a huge chance to have 1000s of smarks wearing Cena gear.
Then he'd have all corners covered


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I can only believe that half of you are spanking it while watching this


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

god slater looked gay, licking his arm.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

VRsick said:


> that was a creepy shot of slater licking his arm


he was whipping off the drool :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> GET IN THE NEXUS COLOURS BITCH!! ¬_¬


It's funny that he's in the NXT Season 3 colors. 
ARMBAND!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Barrett is acting.. only a matter of time before otunga takes over the group


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Love Tarver's voice.....no **** jaja


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

You failed! YOU FAILED! Mwahahahahahaha!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol i love tarver more and more


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

tarver spitting the truth


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Tarver scares me!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

This is pure epicness!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Where is the fucking shirt and Hat? Christ Cena sell it comon!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So intense... I'm getting hot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Is he gonna put it on?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena pulling off the ''pouty teenager'' look brilliantly.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO, listen to the kids say no. :lmao


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Come on Cena, put it on


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

if he puts that armband on im gonna mark like a motherfucker


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Someone needs to photoshop this and label it "I joined the Nexus and all I got was this lousy armband."


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Do it, bitch.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

You've just been drafted bitch!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THIS IS THE MOST SYMBOLIC THING WWE HAS DONE!
SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

This is beautiful


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

ive never wanted anything more than this


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

it's just a god damn arm band, put it on ass clown!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Put it on already drama queen!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

This makes my eyes happy =D


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao the kids are crying


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

This heat is fantastic.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL AT THE KIDS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I wanted the shirt for Cena... not a wristband.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wrong arm John!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jesus, they gave the mic to Slater.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ the little kids crying!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Fuck off Slater!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> I can only believe that half of you are spanking it while watching this


Only half?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This is fucking awesome.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

ZOMG at the little kids in the crowd.


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

Tarver's quote is awesome "YOU FAILED, YOU FAILED!"


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

That kid with the Purple hat and orange tee needs to learn how to colour co-ordinate. fpalm


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Those kids faces = priceless.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

the kids... the poor children!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Haha, official statement.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

OMG if it says santa is not real like in the other thread! wwe creative is from here!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh I wonder if they're going to make him read the truth about Santa like I said earlier!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Do it, bitch.


Christ man take it easy it's just wrestling. You make it out to be porn.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

a letter to Wade, possibly.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL U MAD??


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

HOLY SHIT I LOVE THIS WOOT


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh this is so fun to watch


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear God, these guys suck!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

this is awesome *clap clap clap*


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

READ IT!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is utterly delightful.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He's going to tell the little kids that Santa Claus isn't real.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Who was the guy on here last night that said he would have to read a statement and the statement would say Santa Claus isn't real????


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Vince is breaking kids hearts tonight.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Is this what I really wanted?!? Nooooooo!
Lol jk enjoy this while it lasts haha


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

John Cena- Nexus' Bitch


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh poor john I'm crying for you. NOW READ IT!


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

friendly reminder to smoke weed every day


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

this is just a huge tease.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is pretty fucking great!!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

God cena is so freakin cheesy.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL at Cena really getting fucked


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The Cenexus Era has begun


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love this camera work right now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, say it bitch!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

and in closing .... you officially *can* see me


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Only half?


3/4 a better number


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Human Nature said:


> Who was the guy on here last night that said he would have to read a statement and the statement would say Santa Claus isn't real????


I said that near the start of this thread.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OH NOEZ MY WITTLE BABY CENA IS GONNA CRY!!!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I hope Cena gets on his knees!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Say the damn catchphrase!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Most I have marked this year!! without a doubt!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

lmao "dont read it"


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I LOVE THIS so much....this is great.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

"Any enemy of Nexus is now an enemy of mine" *thunder rumbles outside my window*


----------



## dadadad (Dec 5, 2004)

They could have done this better Cena is being made to look like a bitch


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)




----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The faces in the crowd....kayfabe lives


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I really wish I could post youtube videos.

http://youtu.be/owzhYNcd4OM


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

ROFL at the kids in the crowd.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I am loving every single moment of this!!


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

THIS IS DELICIOUS!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

what, are they gonna take out raw, one jobber at a time?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I KNEW IT! HE WILL FUCK UP BOURNE FIRST!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena loves him some black booty.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

The kids are crying. lol


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok so he's already plotting


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Evan Bourne & mark Henry vs. Cena & Tarver.



Most random pairings ever?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Cena is doing this all really well imho


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Shoulda chose Gabriel!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Wewp!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is really cool.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

This is really making me laugh a loooootttt


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I LOVE being able to enjoy a Cena storyline. Makes Raw so much more tolerable.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Somebody's gonna get the ratings raised!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena is using his "come fuck me eyes!" on Tarver.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

EVAN!!!! oh no!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

This will be intresting 

anyone else think Bourne/WSM would be good ag champs?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Why is Bourne so happy? lol


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Wear the fucking shirt or nothing.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

cena will probably refuse to take the tag form tarver letting him get his ass kicked


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kazz said:


> I said that near the start of this thread.


For some reason I thought it was last night. 
You were so close. Hahaha


Why is his Titan Tron just colors???
Are they really getting rid of Titan Tron movies???


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

...cena leaves tarver to get his ass kicked? anyone? anyone?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Evan Bourne is smiling...shouldn't he be upset about Cena?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao theyre gonna destroy borne again, just to fuck with the kids


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

[email protected] being so damn happy to be with Henry!.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh the threats the WWE has!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wonder if tarver will finally do his finisher


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

RAATTTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIINNNNNNNGSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I just got 2000 texts saying henry is on


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Fuck man , no Henig/Husky induction (yet)... they better get them in at least eventually....


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

OMG CODE OF HONOR!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WHAT ARE YOU DOIN?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cena adheres to the Code of Honor.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd mark if Cena beat up Bourne.

I see Cena tagging in Tarver though and not taking the tag, making him lose


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think cena needs to take off his wrist bands. He's Nexus NOW!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Tarver is awesome


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Barrett is making Jericho so proud right now...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought that was gonna be a teaser there.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Nexus way bitch!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

glad tarver is getting time.. proving hes the best


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Did Tarver say "We black?"

lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

tarver just wins at life


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*"We don't shake hands...we fight!" 

I love that!*


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Why is Bourne so happy? lol


I love Bourne , but dude has some ghey male cheerleader mannerisms


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

boring


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

FUCK jackass in 3D


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao Hell in a Cell advert even shows upset fans! :lmao !!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Tarver is so awesome... shame he's gonna get destroyed once Henry's in there.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone else seeing this as HBK/JBL 2.0?


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

What are they gonna do with Husky and Henig? (throws a fit)


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I LOVE being able to enjoy a Cena storyline. Makes Raw so much more tolerable.


Indeed!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I love Bourne , but dude has some ghey male cheerleader mannerisms


It's the amount of blows on the head from all the jobbing he's done.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Tarver is really having the time of his life right now


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr MJ™ said:


> :lmao Hell in a Cell advert even shows upset fans! :lmao !!!


Salt in the wounds. Doesn't matter, and Cena fan will be in bed by now anyway.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

stupid thunderstorm. my satellite is freaking out,


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jeesus, you guys need to calm down and get a tissue.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tony777 said:


> What are they gonna do with Husky and Henig? (throws a fit)


Nothing would be amazing.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Become the Greatest


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

You can tell they're gonna have Cena do the CM Punk/New Breed sabotage bullshit but it's still funny to have Barrett give Cena outright orders.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Social Network looks strange.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Tony777 said:


> What are they gonna do with Husky and Henig? (throws a fit)


they'll be back, otherwise they wouldnt have mentioned who it was


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know why people are enjoying this so much. I think Nexus is fucking awful! They're nothing like the NWO, or the 4 Horsemen. You know, groups that were good.

They're more like an angry version of the Spirit Squad or the Oddities with less Juggalo paint!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

NotAllThere said:


> Anyone else seeing this as HBK/JBL 2.0?


HBK was kayfabe broke and needed money so he worked for JBL. Is similar but the events leading to this one make it so much greater and is hardly noticible that is a repeat.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> It's the amount of blows on the head from all the jobbing he's done.


lolll


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

NotAllThere said:


> Anyone else seeing this as HBK/JBL 2.0?


yeah, thats what i was thinking too. Hopefully this will be better than than that storyline.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Why the fuck is Bourne smiling? He got his ass whipped and is now going to fight his friend. Some logic Bourne....


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I need to get on SvR2010 latter and then when 2011 comes out and use the superstar threads to change Cena's colors!.....Black&Yellow.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I don't know why people are enjoying this so much. I think Nexus is fucking awful! They're nothing like the NWO, or the 4 Horsemen. You know, groups that were good.
> 
> They're more like an angry version of the Spirit Squad or the Oddities with less Juggalo paint!


Thank you.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, I might actually care about Cena until this storyline ends!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena might just hang Tarver out to dry To Mark Ratings Henry


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

andddddddddddd tv is out.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I can't believe what I'm seeing on my TV.

This is awesome.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, i love the mock tag attempt by cena


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> they'll be back, otherwise they wouldnt have mentioned who it was


Fantastic, more crappy members of Nexus!!!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Nexus One said:


> You can tell they're gonna have Cena do the CM Punk/New Breed sabotage bullshit but it's still funny to have Barrett give Cena outright orders.


I'm hoping it wont be like that, I expect it to be booked like that at first but as a man of his word he will eventually show ass, that said, doing that would require them to invest some heavy time on this program and I'm not sure they will do that, this could go all the way to WrestleMania if done correctly


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

nice move by bourne


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I don't know why people are enjoying this so much. I think Nexus is fucking awful! They're nothing like the NWO, or the 4 Horsemen. You know, groups that were good.
> 
> They're more like an angry version of the Spirit Squad or the Oddities with less Juggalo paint!


Because this is something refreshing and interesting with lots of possibilities. Pretty sure if Nexus was an nWo clone you'd shit on it for being such.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Evilerk said:


> Cena might just hang Tarver out to dry To Mark Ratings Henry


Certainlly how it seems to be turning out.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

"You like to beat up little people?"

HAHA, best thing ever.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

You can just tell that Cena will find a way out of this.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NotAllThere said:


> Anyone else seeing this as HBK/JBL 2.0?


I do. That's why I hate it being forced, unless cena turns on the fans saying something like, he has been sick of hearing the the women & kids cheer for him, or something like that.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this is the first awesome angle Nexus has done since their first show. I hope this doesn't just end with cena saying "ok i'm done playing along. i'm going to go superman on you again. that is all."


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol cena with the lazy reach out


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i want cena to eventually be getting beat up by some wwe guys, and nexus comes out and saves him. and cena learns to like being in nexus.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

bourne with a mini rko


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh John


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol I'm loving it. Go Evan and Sexual Chocolate!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

anyone else suddenly craving kool-aid?


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Tarver's playing it like the "gets beat up real bad then makes tag" face, whereas Bourne and Henry are playing it like heels. Interesting.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Cena' fiddna get in troubleeeeeeeeeee


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Nothing would be amazing.


So they show up randomly out of nowhere, cost Cena the match, and they disappear? Nice.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

FUCK YOU CENA!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Looked like Henry was stalking some ass there.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cena is actually.. funny. Woohoo!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE going with the 18x18 ring size


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn it Cena!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Someone is gonna get screwed for not doing his job in this tag match


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Because this is something refreshing and interesting with lots of possibilities. Pretty sure if Nexus was an nWo clone you'd shit on it for being such.


This is not refreshing at all. Like someone already said, this stinks of Punk/New Breed


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So they show up randomly out of nowhere, cost Cena the match, and they disappear? Nice.


That's what I'd hope for.

They'll be back, though, they mentioned them. That's unfortunate.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Please let there be a sneak tag then an AA on Bourne so Cena can actually heel turn!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So they show up randomly out of nowhere, cost Cena the match, and they disappear? Nice.


henning sucks so bad i have no problem with this

it actually makes sense with what Barret said

Edit: Tarver is so awesome


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

tarvers doing great


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This is hilarious.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> FUCK YOU CENA!


Calm down kiddo.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I didn't know John was a lefty


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao at signing autographs


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice suplex by Tarver

What the fuck is that your doing Cena?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

abrown0718 said:


> This is not refreshing at all. Like someone already said, this stinks of Punk/New Breed


It's refreshing to CENA'S CHARACTER.

Some of you are never pleased. Shut the fuck up and watch the show.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*DIESSS* OMG!!


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So they show up randomly out of nowhere, cost Cena the match, and they disappear? Nice.


They suck, never show them on TV again, that won't be acknowledged ever again.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That's actually pretty funny!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

lmao at Cena!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That was actually pretty damn funny.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now this is where Cena being a douche pays off.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

That match was a bit predictable.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Only The Rock or Jeff Hardy could sign autographs during a match...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Someone shoot cena for not being the bitch he is supposed to be.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> This is not refreshing at all. Like someone already said, this stinks of Punk/New Breed


CM Punk acted as though he was willingly joining the New Breed. That is not even close to this.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Cole got one too


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Because this is something refreshing and interesting with lots of possibilities. Pretty sure if Nexus was an nWo clone you'd shit on it for being such.


Spot on, with Cena so involved now it does make for some pretty interesting possibilities


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL Cena is entertaining me for once!


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

god dammit. They barely give Tarver any offense


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao nice.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Tarver's face :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

the gm podium still stands!!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha I love it! Hey Mr. MJ! Like him NOW? BWA HA HA HA!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Settle down Cena, you smartass!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

FUCK OFF cena YOU SUCK!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Rmx820 said:


> Calm down kiddo.


Seriously. It's still real to some of them.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

jeez wwe had so mucha of an opportunity to turn cena heel tonight. But no, they had to do that. Damn it


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

WTF!?!?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Tarver is the new jobber of the Nexus since Young got kicked out

I guess Otunga will be the next wenever tarver is out :side:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

aww..Cena made his haters cry...not so funny now is it...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ugh..


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lolz 
told ya so


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTH???


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

well this whole thing is pointless


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I called this about two weeks ago, yeah.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah cena is a non conformist


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I knew that Cena just had to ruin everyone's fun.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Evil Cena Face!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Now that was funny...that fool pulled out a sharpie....


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I love mic shots, their just so much more stylish then using a chair


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

would be to good to be true ...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

LAME!!!!!!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i like it, he gets to be a douche, a heel, and face all at the same time


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

"the ultimate nonconformist". wow cole. did you spend all day thinking up that?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

OOC where is the rest of Nexus?


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

ok.... so its gonna be the same ol shit that its been for months. except now Cena will have an N armband on. Joy.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

There goes the storyline!,I enjoyed it for a good 15 mins!.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

there goes the storyline, they couldn't make it last more than one night lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So what is the point of the stipulation last night? Confused.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

AA on the steps?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Because this is something refreshing and interesting with lots of possibilities. Pretty sure if Nexus was an nWo clone you'd shit on it for being such.


It's more like when Rey Mysterio was forced to join the LWO. I wouldn't mind an NWO clone if the members weren't as bad as the members of Nexus. Evolution was a clone of the 4 Horsmen and I liked them a bit.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> CM Punk acted as though he was willingly joining the New Breed. That is not even close to this.


Exactly. What sort of joke is this crap? Would the Nexus just be sitting in the back seeing Tarver getting beaten up by Cena and after he's basically betrayed them? This is horrible, worst-of-the-grade childish crap.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Where's Nexus???


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

VRsick said:


> yeah cena is a non conformist


Not just any, the ultimate


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Damn, the funnel cake line must've been too long... the one time Nexus can't run in.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Where the fuck is Barrett? ¬_¬


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Wade you are going to need to sit John in the naughty corner. He's being a bad boy.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao @ how disappointed most of this thread is now


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok So where is the rest of the Nexus? Hello?!


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

So the rest of Nexus is just sitting in the back and watching this? Makes sense.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Fuck you Cena -_-


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Um. Where's the rest of Nexus? Shouldn't they be... stopping... this?

A-ha. I am approximately 4 million hours late to this question.


----------



## WE THAH BEST (May 26, 2008)

what?? did nexus just leave the building or something..??


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Cena with heelish/Orton-esque facial expression = gold.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

And here is the reason I said they should have just ended Nexus last night.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

bizarre, i guess him joining nexus has absolutely no effect on anything at all. 
pretty shitty.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cena should have done a backbreaker onto those steps.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Kayfabe wise: Huge mistake by Nexus 

This is kinda dumb now but 
Nice crowd chants!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

People already complaining...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

where's the rest of nexus to stop this? wow, that last one looked like it hurt.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the hell. blood thirsty crowd


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Well this just got shit.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe Nexus isn't coming out cause this was a plan to eliminate Tarver from the Group, and Cena is secretly enjoying Nexus ? ? ?? ? ??


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

damn this sucks, he shouldn;t if just buried tarver :no:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I have a new word for people who are Cena smarks who don't think they're smarks. Cenabots.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, he is being a little heelish LOL.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well guys.

You get what you asked for.

You want Cena in Nexus, prepare for the ultimate burial.

Nexus to end at Bragging Rights


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

he's not a very good nexus member


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Stf chant = Epic


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WHAT WAS THE POINT OF HAVING HIM JOIN THEN?!


This is Russo Booking, I hate it!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ouch.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I do agree with everyone that logically this makes no sense whatever.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Who the fuck wrote this shitty "storyline" - this is the worst storyline on TV and probably wrestling, period. BS.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol at everyone kicking off.

Also :lmao at Tarver.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

vanderhevel said:


> bizarre, i guess him joining nexus has absolutely no effect on anything at all.
> pretty shitty.


Wrong. He clearly is a darker character right now then last night.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

C'Mon Johnny boy, where is this virtuous Champion he claims to be, he is supposed to be a man of his word, D - for this effort Cena boy


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

where's the rest of nexus?

they having a circle jerk backstage or sumthing?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He should really have to sign a contract saying that he will be fired if he goes against Nexus.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

why is it always the Black guy Cena does this too lol


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Horrible. Fucking horrible. A great storyline RUINED in 10 minutes.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Just when it looked like Cena was doomed to be a Nexus pawn ... HE DIDN'T GIVE UP! What a goddamn inspirational badass!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

well what was the point of last night?

Way to screw up a storyline wwe

WAIT GM
AND I QUOTE!


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

omg gm save us.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lame.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> Well guys.
> 
> You get what you asked for.
> 
> ...


Better than them ending at HIAC.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

tarver didnt tap out for awhile at least


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

[email protected] people hating on this. Never can make people happy


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Nexus must be in the back having victory punch and pie


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Great. Tarver is buried. They should have saved Cena beating on them till the end of the show.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And I quote... Shut up


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

gilgamesh said:


> Who the fuck wrote this shitty "storyline" - this is the worst storyline on TV and probably wrestling, period. BS.


I take it you don't watch TNA


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL at Cole forgetting "And I Quote" for a minute.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

HAIL THE MIGHTY GM OF THE LAPTOP!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"An e-mail at this point in time?!"

Puke.

LOL @ GM


----------



## AlienatedFlea (Mar 10, 2009)

GM sucks haha


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, King: An e-mail at this point in time.

Stop waxing your eyebrows and listen.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Better than them ending at HIAC.


your signature gif is awesome


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

GM to the rescue!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ooh GM moved positions, he's usually next to Cole!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah! Love the GM!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!!!!
THANK YOU GM!

This storyline will have so many epic and historic events happen!!!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

WHATTTTTTT
WHATTTTTTTT
WHATTTTTT


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OWNED BY THE GM!!

I'm now a general manager mark


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

hehe there you go

now cena has to play ball


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> He should really have to sign a contract saying that he will be fired if he goes against Nexus.


You kind of called it.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

gg gm


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL. Now what?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Does anyone else see a slow burn heel turn for Cena.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

SAVE.US/GM


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Now things are going to get intense!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Booooooolllchit!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Thank God for that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, this is officially JBL/HBK 2.0


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

YES! Thank YOU GM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlienatedFlea (Mar 10, 2009)

cena's babyface looks like he is about to cry...wahhh!! haha


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Charmqn said:


> your signature gif is awesome


That's why I requested it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Terminate his contract? I think smarks just orgasmed all over the forums LOL.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cole isn't even pretending to read off the screen. he's looking right at the script.

Also, thx u gm 4 story save!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

THANK YOU GM!!!!!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

WTF since when does the GM tell people in a faction how to act?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

and IWC just came! Cena gone from WWE.... he will fire you...


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cyber GM.....FTW!!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Suck that Cena!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG CENA TO TNA!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

YES!!!! He has to do whatever Barrett says!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena will just leave for a month and find a kayfabe way of coming back.
:no:


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

GM <3


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

:shocked:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

OMGOMGOMGOGM here come the vince is the gm threads


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

And so many people here said the GM would excuse Cena from the Nexus. Owned.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hb

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i lvoe you mr computer


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Cena to Smackdown!


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

McMahon pretty much needs to be involved with this storyline...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> OMG CENA TO TNA!!!!!!


LMAO!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ok at least that made freaking sense. maybe john to smack down


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

The internet is ruining the kids lives


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..now can you stop turning on a dime..let the storyline playout a bit


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The GM is laying the smack down on Cena. WOOT!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Show us crying kids, SHOW US CRYING KIDS!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

GM = 1 Cena = 0


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It looks like cena is taking a shit in the ring :lmao


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

This just got a whole lot more interesting/better.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And Cena cries again...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

What the hell is with this crowd? They are awesome.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the crowd chanting never give up lmaooo


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Never give up lol. He just did bitches.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha the crowd is hot


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

How many emotions can poor John go through in the one segment, if he has a stroke then screw you Nexus, screw you Mystery GM and screw you WWE... :lmao


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't give up chant. Where was this crowd last night?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

the gm is barrett?


LMFAO "JUST GIVE UP"


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the sad look on all the kiddies is hilarious lol. Good Job creative team


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

This Angle is so awesome it has the adult Male audience behind cena


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Never give up" chant????
Hahahaha!

This is just going to be so awesome!
THANK YOU WWE!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Stupid chants are stupid.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

What are they chanting? This is wank? :s


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Seriously why can't they put cole's script on the actual laptop? He looks retarded staring right at the script.

I think the Cena-bitch story is going to be pure joy.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Hes still wearing the arm band... the plot thickens.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Never give up chant?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

never give up chants.
wow
just never thought id hear one


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wwe, where everything we do makes NO SENSE WHATSOEVER!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao at the crowd chanting "never give up" :lmao How lame is that?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

This is why I always say let shit play out before you start going off the deep end about "OMG THIS STORYLINE SUCKS I HATE WWE THIS SUCKS!!!!" You gotta give stuff a chance to come together before you hate on it.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wff were those retards chanting, it better had not been something corny, please someone tell me


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is pretty good writing for once. I'm really into this storyline now.*


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank goodness, that's the first time that a GM email has pleased me.

This angle would've been really disappointing to me if it had turned out consisting of Cena beating up members of Nexus each week.

Also, not happy that Tarver was made to look so weak


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

At least Nexus will have someone in the group who people actually give a shit about.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't know why but I suddendly thinnk we are going to get our first 200+ page Raw discussion thread in a long ass time. The is the kind of stuff that will get deposited in the IWC spank bank!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

yeah this crowd is pretty damn good.

They're like "doing what they're supposed to"
Cheering faces
Booing heels
And they're doing it loudly

Wish every crowd was 1/2 this good


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> the gm is barrett?
> 
> 
> LMFAO "JUST GIVE UP"


Should probably re-listen. "Never give up."


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ditcka said:


> I take it you don't watch TNA


I take it you two don't even watch wrestling except WWE&TNA!?.


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

RatedRudy said:


> wff were those retards chanting, it better had not been something corny, please someone tell me


I kid you not, the chant was "Never give up."


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So does this episode end with Cena giving an STF or an AA to a jobber?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't know what was more hilarious, the disappointed kids at the beggining/end of the segment or everyone throwing a fit here :lmao.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

It'll turn into a Save.Cena match for Bragging Rights or something. Calling it. Somehow Husky and McGillicuty will be involved.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Either way...

Nexus to end at either Bragging Rights or Survivor Series.

Let Wade Barrett have his short main event run before becoming Drew McIntyre 2.0, let Justin Gabriel become the heel Evan Bourne and the rest be released so I won't have to see those ugly shirts anymore.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

RatedRudy said:


> wff were those retards chanting, it better had not been something corny, please someone tell me


Never give up


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> And Cena cries again...


Jesus he's turning into Tommy Dreamer


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> :lmao at the crowd chanting "never give up" :lmao How lame is that?


Not nearly as lame as your annoying "FUCK YOU CENA" spam posts


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Edge to try and recruit Cena to find the GM. I'M CALLING IT!

Until then, I will enjoy watching Cena's mental anguish at the fact he now has to do whatever Barrett says. Can't believe that took half an hour though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Come on now... the NEVER GIVE UP chants were awesome! 

I was hoping they would break out in a dueling. "EAT YOUR VITAMINS" "SAY YOUR PRAYERS" chant! *


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> wff were those retards chanting, it better had not been something corny, please someone tell me


Never Give Up.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

o god "never give up"? really, god fucking retard crowd, horrible chant considering he has to be in nexus and can't do shit about it anyway. for a second, i actually thought they were chanting "fuck them up" "fuck them up"


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Thats right do what you're told bitch


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So this is creative's idea to turn heads? Force Cena to join Nexus...then fire him? WTF? 

I don't buy it. Cena will be back next week. It doesn't make sense. I know you people hate Cena but that's not the point. They're taking their biggest draw OFF television. They will LOSE ratings! They have awful creative directions but surely to God WWE knows better than this.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh its never give up

damn i thought they were screaming just give up


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

will94 said:


> This is why I always say let shit play out before you start going off the deep end about "OMG THIS STORYLINE SUCKS I HATE WWE THIS SUCKS!!!!" You gotta give stuff a chance to come together before you hate on it.


Exactly. People are already shitting all over it and it's been a half hour. Ridiculous.

You know how I know this is interesting (at least to me)? Because I'm paying more attention to the show than the sarcastic comments in this thread. Usually it's the other way around.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Amazing crowd response. Cena's working them like a motherfucker.

Loving this so far.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

The crowd are shouting "Never Gonna Give You Up". They're really just Rick Rollin' John Cena.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I thought booing faces was the cool thing to do...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> The crowd are shouting "Never Gonna Give You Up". They're really just Rick Rollin' John Cena.


:lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Never Give Up! That was awesome lol. Good crowd.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Come on now... the NEVER GIVE UP chants were awesome! 

I was hoping they would break out in a dueling. "EAT YOUR VITAMINS" "SAY YOUR PRAYERS" chant! *


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> :lmao at the crowd chanting "never give up" :lmao How lame is that?


Almost as lame as a good part of your posts?


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Why are people hating on the crowd for actually being enthusiastic?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

paronomasia1 said:


> I kid you not, the chant was "Never give up."


It sounded more like John Ceeeeeeena John Ceeeeeeeeena John Ceeeeeeeeena


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

El Pikkle said:


> It'll turn into a Save.Cena match for Bragging Rights or something. Calling it. Somehow Husky and McGillicuty will be involved.


Fantastic, even more shitty members of Nexus!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Exactly. People are already shitting all over it and it's been a half hour. Ridiculous.
> 
> You know how I know this is interesting (at least to me)? Because I'm paying more attention to the show than the sarcastic comments in this thread. Usually it's the other way around.


Only thing that would have made it better is if the GM had said "The next match you have as part of the Nexus, you better.. make it a win."


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> Either way...
> 
> Nexus to end at either Bragging Rights or Survivor Series.
> 
> Let Wade Barrett have his short main event run before becoming Drew McIntyre 2.0, let Justin Gabriel become the heel Evan Bourne and the rest be released so I won't have to see those ugly shirts anymore.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Come on now... the NEVER GIVE UP chants were awesome!
> 
> I was hoping they would break out in a dueling. "EAT YOUR VITAMINS" "SAY YOUR PRAYERS" chant! *


That's Right Brother..you can do it brother..brother..brother


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm watching Raw on a stream from Sky, and now I know what people are talking about saying that America has so many food ads.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, double jobber entrance. 
Don't know if I've ever seen that. Hahaha.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Man I fucking despise Alicia Fox and here pathetic theme song.

Please fuck her up Nattie.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That was fast


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mikestarko said:


> Why are people hating on the crowd for actually being enthusiastic?


Because you're not "cool" if you cheer for the faces and boo the heels.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wow, Alicia got squashed...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Best diva match I have seen in a long, long time.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

That wasn't even enough time for a piss break. God.


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Well that was...quick


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm really hoping that Husky Harris and Joe Hennig will be involved however this feels to much like the aftermath of SummerSlam 09 when they opened with Legacy admitting it was Brett Di Biase but he wasn't joining up with Legacy, this looks similar


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wait Natalya was in a match?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Natalya kind of ran her over.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Over?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn neither diva got an intro.

And a hell of a short match.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Hiplop™;8912453 said:


> oh its never give up
> 
> damn i thought they were screaming just give up


lol I thought that at first to, had the "WTF" face for a second.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

well that served many a points


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

SHORTEST PISS BREAK EVER!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, that was fast... Thanks Natalya


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao omfg, they are just playing to the smarks tonight


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank god that crap is over now.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Natalya is getting a nice push like she deserves.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

crowds hot tonight

LOL AT THE DIVAS MATCH


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Was that even a minute long? (thats what she said!)


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wait wtf they had a match
i was gone like 30 seconds

they did intros and a matchs in 30 secs?????????? lol @ divas


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Damn I blinked and just missed that match.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice ~20 second match. fpalm


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So the crowd are furious and you give them a Diva match. This is going to end up like the ending of Bruno!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Squash lol


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes. With this crop of females wrestlers -- sorry, DIVAS -- that's exactly how long the match should have been.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Who did Alicia Fox piss off?! She must have refused Vince a bj.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Holy shit. There was a match? I turned away and all of a sudden Natalya is the winner? PWNED.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So this is creative's idea to turn heads? Force Cena to join Nexus...then fire him? WTF?
> 
> I don't buy it. Cena will be back next week. It doesn't make sense. I know you people hate Cena but that's not the point. They're taking their biggest draw OFF television. They will LOSE ratings! They have awful creative directions but surely to God WWE knows better than this.


they didn't fire him you fucking dumb shit.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Jackass sucks.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao

5 stars.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Alicia/Natalya-*****

Edit-^:side:


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Back for a 60 second divas match and back to commercial? zzzzzz


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Joel said:


> Wow, Alicia got squashed...


Only way to treat her


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Was that even a minute long? (thats what she said!)


um, I feel bad for your gf


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Mr MJ™;8912502 said:


> Jackass rules.


Fixed


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

we dont want johnny knoxville fpalm


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

The NEVER GIVE UP chants were unexpected to me.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

lmao edge and laptop!!!:lmao


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Alicia Fox just went squish. LOL


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> So the crowd are furious and you give them a Diva match. This is going to end up like the ending of Bruno!


maybe that was why it was only 14 seconds


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm calling it: Johnny Knoxville to put Hornswoggle up his ass.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Evilerk said:


> That's Right Brother..you can do it brother..brother..brother


DEWD!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

<3 Natalya


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Umaga needs to rise from the grave and beat the shit out of another Jackass star.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Wait...there was a divas match?

I seriously was still online, didn't even hear anything from the tv that sounded like a match.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> :lmao
> 
> 5 stars.




We established this last night. The new rating system would mean that match is 10 Limes!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> Alicia/Natalya-*****



Didn't see it so I'll take your word for it. Can't believe it though. Was it better than Taker/Shawn then?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

How can you Yanks live with all the advert breaks?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Game Fiend said:


> The NEVER GIVE UP chants were unexpected to me.


Unexpected but awesome

Positivity for the win!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

that was the shortest commercial interval ever ~_~


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Waiting for the first full Nexus attack with Cena.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> they didn't fire him you fucking dumb shit.


Amen. I swear some people don't actually _watch_ what they're watching...


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Somebody shoot Toby Keith.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Two months ago Alicia Fox was unstoppable and now she's a jobber but at least a jobber for the right woman.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted by WCWnWo4Life
> So this is creative's idea to turn heads? Force Cena to join Nexus...then fire him? WTF?
> 
> I don't buy it. Cena will be back next week. It doesn't make sense. I know you people hate Cena but that's not the point. They're taking their biggest draw OFF television. They will LOSE ratings! They have awful creative directions but surely to God WWE knows better than this.


:lmao

In all seriousness, What exactly did you hear when you watched that segment? do you listen to the lot or do you just pick up certain words and make up the rest?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Why no laycool shit talking? Way to work that storyline


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I hope Edge has a match with the laptop. yet the gm puts so many stipulations on the match Edge has no chance.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I have a feeling that Rhodes will interrupt Knoxville.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

please cena beat up knoxville 
BOOK IT


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

EBboy™ said:


> Didn't see it so I'll take your word for it. Can't believe it though. Was it better than Taker/Shawn then?


taker/shawn has nothing on Natalya/alicia


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I still think those two should have had more time just to see how everyone would react.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Toby Keith is a douchebag.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> How can you Yanks live with all the advert breaks?


American Football is on Mondays so it gives us something to watch when RAW goes to a break!!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Game Fiend said:


> The NEVER GIVE UP chants were unexpected to me.


that just means for the 1st time in a really long time, wwe finally has a storyline that the fans actually care about


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Natalya/Alicia- 10.5 Limes


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

For christ sake. I don't care about Legendary.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

some people jump the gun too much


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> How can you Yanks live with all the advert breaks?


We don't know how it is not to have so many. 
I wish we did though.
But I guess that's why they invented the DVR/TiVo.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

At least give us did You Knows that we don't actually know.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> How can you Yanks live with all the advert breaks?


our economy is in the shitter

we gotta sell stuff mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

fly your ass over here and buy a ford.......... please


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

it may have been short, but that makes Nattoie look strong!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Somebody shoot Toby Keith.


For being a hardcore drunk, he's kind of a dumbshit. Like, how much of that beer do you think made it in his mouth? He spent too much time shootin' skeet as a kid.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

YYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Zack Ryder is not a tool!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

ROFL woo woo woo u know it!


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

RYDER WWWYKI


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I want Bam Margera, not Knoxville.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

lmfao


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Nexus One said:


> Two months ago Alicia Fox was unstoppable and now she's a jobber but at least a jobber for the right woman.


Allowing Alicia be the top woman in the division for even a short period of time basically shit all over it and most of the girls on that side of the roster, thats why they got rid of the title, it had no credibility after she had it around her waist


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol thats pretty funny


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

ROFLROFLROFL


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gail fucking Kim, it's a shame she isn't wrestling.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha awesome


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Speaking of tools...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

womens segment lasting like 1 minute = perfect

Natalyas ass and tits looked fucking epic too.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh come on WWE. Don't copy a bloody Jackass Trailer.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thats no way to treat Ryder. WWWYKI.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL that was funny poor Zach Ryder Woo Woo Woo


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ryder!!!!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Edge vs. Johnny Knoxville maybe?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*RAW IS RYDER*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HIGH FIVE, KILLED HIM!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> they didn't fire him you fucking dumb shit.


haha enjoy the ban. OOPS that's right you may not see this haha. You must have a productive life with all that cursing big boy talk. People make mistakes get over your damn self.

Knoxville/Ryder segment = best thing to happen to WWE ever.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh sweet baby corn..I Knoxville so much


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

[email protected]!,Poor guy.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Yes! Ryder segment! It was short but oh well.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

YESSSS!

... nO.

A perfect Zach chance ruined.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao such a tool.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol, what did the 5 fingers say to zack ryder?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THIS IS THE MOMENT...OF THE MOMENT...


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

damn, husky is fast


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

come on. More fucking Cena. Are there any other wrestlers on this show?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

da fuck was him running about?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Why was backstage area all padded out with mats>?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

DUDE ANOTHER COMMERCIAL?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cena is Barrett's bitch.


ANOTHER COMMERCIAL?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

WHAT THE HELL. 3 ADVERT BREAKS IN 5 MINUTES.


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Holy crap, another commercial?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh snap 
Is Tarver gone? Lol


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

crazy thought here...what if cena still continues to take out the nexus members and gets fired...then the gm is revealed to be...CENA!? here me out, you can set emails to be sent at certain times, so that would explain that aspect of it. this whole time cena was acting...and we all know how great of an actor cena is. i know, crazy...but it's logical....sorta.

ryder got OWNED! sad cena again...serious josh mathews...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

That's like a "The Todd" high five!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

hahahahahahahha


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

THERES HUSKY


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

that scene reminded me of some thing out of oz....


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

The Genesis of MuGullicutty is upon us.


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

Another break are you Fu-cking kidding me


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

BIG PLANS!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cena, you can always go to your fallback, your blossoming movie career.

Speaking of which, ROCKTOBER!!!


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

ROCKTOBER?!?!?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Another commercial...


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Uhhh./... what was the random run down the hallway all about?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG, this means The Rock must be coming back!



LOL *sarcasm*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

rocktober! lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

the-gaffer said:


> Only way to treat her


I don't agree, but whatever.

I wonder how the bookers told them about this match.

Creative: Hey girls, exciting news, you're on the card tonight!

Natalya: Awesome!

Alicia: Who's going over?

Creative: Natalya, since she has a storyline going on.

Natalya: Great! So is it going to be 3 mins? Maybe 5?

Creative: Erm, we're more leaning to 20.

Alicia: 20 minutes? WOW. This is a big step for the divas division.

Creative: LMAO. 20 minutes?! Get the fuck outta here. You're having 20 SECONDS. Basically, just look sexy, put the sharpshooter on and then fuck off. Call Cena and Nexus in here on your way out. Thanks...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

THE FUCKING ROCK!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Not these assholes!!!

Didn't the WWE see the tape from the NXT 2 Finale???

These guys fucking *SUCK!!!*


----------



## The Oggmonster (Mar 30, 2008)

So the giant hand just buried Zack?


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

This Raw is too good to be true and its not even half way over yet.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

EBboy™ said:


> Didn't see it so I'll take your word for it. Can't believe it though. Was it better than Taker/Shawn then?


Like you wouldn't believe.  But don't take my word for it...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

You're either Nexus or you'r fired. hahaha.
There they are!
Why did Husky dye his hair??

Rocktober!!!

There are WAY too many ads tonight. It's more than usual.
There might be something big at the end.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

The..who...Rock...never heard of him....oh wait ..he was the Toothfairy right


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Wade barret scares me lol!!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Fucking hell, three adds in about 12 minutes


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

They better have NO commercials for the last 45 mins of Raw and let us see Cena get owned by Barrett for a full 45 minutes.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

These adverts are taking the piss.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Very interesting. Can't wait to see Cena destroy some faces


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Nattie/Alicia = Hogan/Yokozuna


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

"we have big plans for your future.... Start by getting on your knees Cena"


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

This crowd is awesome. They are really helping make this show. Cena did a great job too. I am actually enjoying people buying into Kayfabe.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I love how Cena just ran for no reason and looks like a scared child

BTW..the Rock is GOD. ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

They should have random John Cena hazing segments, like have him shhave to shave Husky's chest or make him stuff little kids in lockers, shut the door, and give 'em the "You can't see me" right through the slits. Now THAT'S gold.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Rocktober!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Barrett is looking like a james bond villain lol


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

WHAT IS WITH THESE COMMERCIALS


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

nexus is going to .... cena


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ah shit, I bet Sheamus/Orton is coming up soon.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Not these assholes!!!
> 
> Didn't the WWE see the tape from the NXT 2 Finale???
> 
> These guys fucking *SUCK!!!*


+156458789546513218978


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Exactly. People are already shitting all over it and it's been a half hour. Ridiculous.
> 
> You know how I know this is interesting (at least to me)? Because I'm paying more attention to the show than the sarcastic comments in this thread. Usually it's the other way around.


i agree. it's not what i was expecting...well, it sort of is...but i'm still interested because this could all go in a few different directions.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

the rock commercial made my night


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

If ya Smellllllllllllllalalalalalalalallow!!!!!!!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Joel said:


> I don't agree, but whatever.
> 
> I wonder how the bookers told them about this match.
> 
> ...


That sounds a plausible conversation but I'd fully expect the "get the fuck otta here" line from Creative as soon as Alicia said who's going over


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

They should haze Cena by making him talk to McGillicutty.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> The..who...Rock...never heard of him....oh wait ..he was the Toothfairy right


You know damn well who the rock is, he is the gay guy in that Too Cool movie.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Titus O'Neil should go on a one-man crusade to rescue Cena from the evil clutches of the Nexus.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

They must be getting the Ring ready for something fairly big.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

maybe a nice long no commercial Main Event/closing segment ?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Ah shit, I bet Sheamus/Orton is coming up soon.


Face Orton as Champion = After thought


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

all the ads they couldnt run at the beginning of the show


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Very interesting. Can't wait to see Cena destroy some faces


Not many faces to destroy. He'd better hunt heels too. Or he'll be squashing R-Truth 10 times in a row.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Uhhh./... what was the random run down the hallway all about?


It wasn't random. He saw Husky and McG and started chasing them.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> They better have NO commercials for the last 45 mins of Raw and let us see Cena get owned by Barrett for a full 45 minutes.


I really don't see how he's going to stretch out punches and The Wasteland for that long... maybe with run-ins? Or a pushup contest?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DB getting the jobber entrance


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Still advertising that annoying Hell in a Cell song. Shitty excuse for metal music.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Daniel Bryan!!!!!!

And suddenly my mood went down!


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

The US champ doesn't even get an intro? lmao...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Silence :lmao


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Titus O'Neil should go on a one-man crusade to rescue Cena from the evil clutches of the Nexus.


ahahahaha

edit: oh god poor bryan


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Fuck off Daniel Bryan.


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Bryan gets the jobber entrance. LOL.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So it's offical Cena, Hennig, Harris > Sheffield, Young, Tarver. Nexus should be better then ever now.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

jobber entrance for Danielson


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Bryan- Jobber entrance


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Uh-oh. Bryan is dead.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Danny got the jobber intro..not good


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh God not a squash :/


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh god. Poor Bryan


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

sheamus and danielson? =0


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

No intro for Bryan, and they look gay rubbing and touching...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

PLEASE DON'T LET MCGUILLICUTY SPEAK. 
Don't even let him look in the direction of a microphone!
He will discredit this storyline like crazy. 

What's up with all these jobber entrances???
He's the freakin' champ!

He better not job to Sheamus. 
STUPID!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dude, his nameplate on the belt is hanging XD


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

why all the jobber entrances?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Daniel Bryan.  They gotta build Sheamus back up lol.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wtf? sheamus vs daniel boring?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Daniel F'n Bryan!!!

uh oh.......Please dont squash him......TT_TT


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bryan gonna job to Sheamus...


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Odd combo.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear God, it's a Pale-Off!!!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Derek said:


> DB getting the jobber entrance


SQUASH!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Sheamus vs Bryan??
ok , ok I'm watching


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

DB to job 2 fella?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The WWE gives, and the WWE takes away.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

...Shaemus? He could have faced Zack Ryder


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Daniel getting no entrance!?,WTF!?!?.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

We couldn't get a Daniel Bryan entrance. Sometimes the WWE sucks.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

The music is pure ownage.


NO, NOOO. Not a squash.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> So it's offical Cena, Hennig, Harris > Sheffield, Young, Tarver. Nexus should be better then ever now.


Well Sheffield was injured.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Way to put over your US Champ there, WWE!

/sarcasm


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

PLEASE let him job to Sheamus!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

This match should really be interesting... Let's see how many limes can Bryan kick out of Sheamus

Edit: Ok, forget it


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Joel said:


> I don't agree, but whatever.
> 
> I wonder how the bookers told them about this match.
> 
> ...


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh Jeezus. Sheamus AND Daniel Bryan ins a match TOGETHER. There'a ALOT of skeeting going on right now.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Danielsquash.


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Not only did Brian get the jobber entrance... the name plate is falling off the US Title.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

The fact that Bryan is getting the jobber entrance as US champ is a load of bollocks, especially after the match he was in last night....


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

Sheamus is on the verge of jumping the shark.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao @ Daniel Bryan gettng his intro erased like the divas.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really hope Bryan can avoid the dreaded steel step backbreaker!!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

lmfao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, at least DB didn't lose.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

what an awful raw so far


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Bryan Danielson jobbing to the Irish Ginger?

<---- :no:

THEN using the Razors Edge?

<----


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Sheamus belongs in the Mid-Card imo.

Also this should be Bryan/JoMo!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

He looks fresh as a daisy after that "hell" in a cell match.


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

Wat, what the hell is this. fucking squash match?!?!?!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Uh-oh. Bryan is dead.


got that right :sad:


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

you just got dq'd fella


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

LMAO! Two 30 second matches back to back.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

too many short matches


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow! That was fucking VICIOUS!


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ooh! Sheamus/Bryan could be a good feud.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

TNAwesomeness said:


> You know damn well who the rock is, he is the gay guy in that Too Cool movie.


and he was on Hanna Montana..well not ON her but you get the idea


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK YOU WWE!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

YAY!!!!! :lmao


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Well that was lulz.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, what the fuck was the point of this???

Nice way to build up your United States Champion assholes!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus/DB at BR maybe?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The little guy got pwned


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK?!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

If you're gonna have Sheamus squash someone, there were plenty other options beside your U.S. Champion.

Geesh. Booking 101, people.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks like Sheamus is done with Orton.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

well time for a commercial


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Do the Raw writers have a personal grudge against him or something?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This Raw needs some more commercials


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Because it was completely necessary to do that to your US champion.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Ad break again? What are the odds on it?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

can we get a minute long match...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He's killed the US Champ.

That's taking the piss.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

It was about time for a commercial break. Ref probably told Sheamus to hurry up.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow db mega squash damn, jobber entrance and a squash, looks like the underdog championship reign, which never works


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I can see the hatred, Bryan is a vegan, Sheamus is scared of limes. It makes sense in a WWE way.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Even more than that being one hell of a way to treat Bryan, that's a _dumb_ way to treat a titleholder. And the concept of wrestling matches.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

MORE ADVERTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

commercial? lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

My little brother actually yelled "hes gonna kill him!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Unless a feud comes out of this, they could have easily used Yoshi Tatsu or some other low card face.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

2 10 second matches and 1800 commercials! 
Come on WWE.

Why is DB jobbing WITH the belt. 
Seriously....


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome. Another commercial. Unbelievable.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Fucking hell, I can totally understand the need to make Sheamus look as devastating as possible but why the fuck bury your United States Champion?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Almost forgot about the Ted/Maryse storyline? Any final gueses on who the mystery person is?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena is Barrett's prison bitch.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Okay, RAW has been more commerials than show, WTF!?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Smark alert raised from Yellow to Red!


----------



## dcrisp09 (Feb 22, 2010)

I GOT A FEVER!! AND THE ONLY PRESCRIPTION IS MORE COMMERCIALS!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao :lmao at Bryan getting killed by Seamus. Smark rage lol. He got his fucking head kicked in, isn't that how it goes? :lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Is Bryan jobbing like that a sign of things to come? 

I do hope so.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

the fuck is up with burying the US champ? and what the hell is with the breaks?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Maybe they could cut the segments down a bit and throw in a few more ads.

Cole: Welcome Back to WWE we have a great show lined up, and that is what's coming up next, cya after this break.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

looks like wwe wants to focus on story story story tonight. Hope they dont drop the ball or else bragging rights is going to be shit.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao this is ridiculous.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Extreme Angel said:


> Almost forgot about the Ted/Maryse storyline? Any final gueses on who the mystery person is?


I forgot about it, and for good reason. Absolutely do not care.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Is nexus bigger picture to make money out of commercials?


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

holy shit what is with these commercials?!?! we get a fucking 2 minute squash after coming back from a break, and then MORE COMMERCIALS?!?!?!?! So dumb. Also, why the hell would they squash the United States Champion?!


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Watching until the hour, if there's any more commercials I'm turning off and will download tomorrow. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Wow, I feel like all I have seen so far have been commercials.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ummm ok, that was random...why use a title holder for that? There are at least 4-5 guys, is JTG still around? 

match ends with 50 knees to the head?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> Almost forgot about the Ted/Maryse storyline? Any final gueses on who the mystery person is?


Goldust.

Seriously. That's who I expect it to be. I'll believe this isn't a BS, throwaway angle when I see it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Game Fiend said:


> looks like wwe wants to focus on *ads ads ads* tonight. Hope they dont drop the ball or else bragging rights is going to be shit.


fixed!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Daniel Bryan has become a jobber. And he is the Fucking US Champion!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The United States Championship means he's the top of the Mid-Card.

It doesn't mean he's in main event status. Daniel Bryan was logically booked to get owned by a former WWE champion for now.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

They better have a fucking ***** match to end with.
Fucking music , dancing , and 360 piledrivers , Maryse sex scene , 450s through tables , shoot star press drop kicks , Rock comes back , Austin comes back 

It better be epic


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao :lmao at Bryan getting killed by Seamus. Smark rage lol. He got his fucking head kicked in, isn't that how it goes? :lmao


:lmao :lmao Oh because it's just so :lmao funny :lmao :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I think Danny boy forgot to bring Sheamus his muffins


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Extreme Angel said:


> Almost forgot about the Ted/Maryse storyline? Any final gueses on who the mystery person is?


Male : Mason Ryan
Female : Aloisa

Just my guesses

Also I see nothing wrong w/ Sheamus whooping Danielsons ass so hard , hes a main eventer 2x wwe champion and like 90 pounds heavier than Danielson , plus this plays up Danielson as an underdog which is something that works as an advantage for getting over as a face , cheap over-ness gains to both of them imo


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

A roided up idiot squashing a more talented smaller wrestler? What else is new in Cripple H land?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Haha, they're tring to make as much John Cena/Nexus talk time as possible while still making the show look credible on paper by having a lot of matches.

That, and they are probably trying to tell Daniel Bryan that just because of his fast propellation up the card, he still has to earn his stripes. Either way, though, dumbest move ever. Takes credibility from Daniel Bryan, The Miz, JoMo, the title... and basically everyone involved with it right now.

THIS, WWE, is why you can't build superstars.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i Wouldn't say Daniel was buried

Sheamus is twice his size, Pissed off, and didn't care about winning


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm by no means a Danielson mark but that is utterly ridiculous considering he is the second tier title holder, it just makes the belt and that division look utterly ridiculous, how is Miz supposed to come across as a contender for the main event division when he taps twice in a row to Bryan yet Sheamus just completely demolishes him


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Here's hoping the second hour has some, um, Raw?!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

I couldn't stop laughing at Sheamus destroying Danielson. The IWC is in a blind rage right now.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> Is nexus bigger picture to make money out of commercials?


Well they did say something along the lines of they want to disillusion the WWE Universe. My morale is certainly lowere after so many commercials.


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

My guess is they're running all their spots (commercials) now so they can do a long segment at the end of the show.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Maybe the Miz is right, without his involvement, no one cares about Daniel Bryan...

During that feud I thought there was genuine fan appreciation for DB, but now it seems to me that the heat was almost entirely due to the good job that the Miz did playing heel in the angle. Interest in Bryan seems to have significantly tailed off.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Titus O'Neil should go on a one-man crusade to rescue Cena from the evil clutches of the Nexus.


Oh god yes.

Poor Bryan


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Christ people, shut up about commercials. That's capitalism.

Fucking DVR it if the idea of a show with commercials is so unbearable.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

illspirit said:


> Watching until the hour, if there's any more commercials I'm turning off and will download tomorrow. It's ridiculous.


theyre probably running the ads now so they can have more show later. would be silly to turn off now.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

WWE does that all the time and it still works!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

AMAZING raw so far!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, that sucked


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*So we're fine with a divas match that did nothing to make natalya look good or fox for that matter, but this was an injustice to danielson:no::no:. Squashes are dumb period it's not the 80's and you can't build a monster heel by having squashes anymore.*


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Seriously, after a terrible rating last week does RAW really want to go lower w/ all these commercials ? Hope the second hour has not many damn commercials.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Who is orton facing now surely barret? enough of sheamus


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

We're back. Ad Break in 5,4,3...


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

G-dayyyuum. Poor Bryan. Well this feud got off to a roaring start.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Now--i won't deny that im pissed, but if this leads to a fude between Bryan and Sheamus, and Bryan gets brutal payback Nezt week, This could help him get over. 

That BETTER be the case!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

What just happened there? Did Santino and Primo get the night off or something?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Moments ago? It was 2 commercials ago!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

What's with the crowd saying "Woooooo"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Wow, I feel like all I have seen so far have been commercials.


Seriously, it feels like I'm not even watching RAW. 

"The most emotional night of RAW I've ever been apart of"???


WHY ARE YOU SHOWING THIS?????? IT WAS 10 MINUTES AGO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minicat14 (Jun 22, 2005)

damn! don't have matches that last long tonight! divas match nearly ended 20 seconds later sheamus's match ended after one minute what the hell is going here tonight?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> They better have a fucking ***** match to end with.
> Fucking music , dancing , and 360 piledrivers , Maryse sex scene , 450s through tables , shoot star press drop kicks , Rock comes back , Austin comes back
> 
> It better be epic


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

After that replay, I really think we are about due for a commercial break.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes!

The Nexus angle picked up, finally ...

The Divas only appear for a 20 second match.

And Sheamus destoys the IWC's poster boy. (fwiw, I am a DB fan)

I hope a feud comes about between Sheamus and DB, now.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

remember this it happed a minute ago before two matches


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I really hope the GM is Lita, but it has to be Cole because come on, who the hell is gonna send Michael Cole an Emnail?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn, if Cole put on a Nexus armband chairs would flood the ring!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

perro said:


> i Wouldn't say Daniel was buried
> 
> Sheamus is twice his size, Pissed off, and didn't care about winning


He completely squashed the shit out of him though, like I say, I've got no problem with a pissed off Sheamus doing it, but Bryan is the US Champ and made Miz tap twice in a row so the fact that someone who was beaten soundly for the WWE title twice in a row can do that makes not only Bryan but Miz look like shit too


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

cole the heat magnet


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL @ 2 straight people with Cena avatars trying to sound like they know what they are talking about.

Go to bed or you're grounded.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cole Miners!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

What 3:16 said:


> G-dayyyuum. Poor Bryan. Well this feud got off to *a roaring start*.


next week if Bryan comes out and kicks the shit out of Sheamus , that will be a true statement


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

This should be funny !


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Cole = Xpac heat

I hope Edge throws a chairleg through his heart


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Shut up Cole! That's crap.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cole is awesome. He plays his role perfectly.*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Voice of the WWE"



Yeah baby, let it sink in haters.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I think we might be about ready to have Cole revealed as GM. I don't see why else he'd be in the ring for a top-of-the-hour segment.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

YAY COLE

VOICE OF THE WWE


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I like the way you can see the piece of paper on the computer. Great job cameraman!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> Maybe the Miz is right, without his involvement, no one cares about Daniel Bryan...
> 
> During that feud I thought there was genuine fan appreciation for DB, but now it seems to me that the heat was almost entirely due to the good job that the Miz did playing heel in the angle. Interest in Bryan seems to have significantly tailed off.


Well, yeah - it was kind of obvious that bryan was never going to get over.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I wanna see Goldust with Maryse and Aksana


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

Jesus, how many recaps are we going to have? So dumb.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I am absolutely loving Michael Cole in his current role, if NXT did nothing else it sparked some awesome character into Cole


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Only WWE can find a way to give an announcer more TV time.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> WWE creative is a joke. Way to kill off Daniel Bryan. Your brightest youngest star. Michael Hayes must have written this shit. Please retire


http://twitter.com/CharlieHaas/status/26417119785

Good stuff.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Conchairto to the laptop plz.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i hate when the wwe does this ... you can't wait to see raw because something great happened but they give you an awful show


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

they're trying too make this nonsense look serious?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge vs. Steven Hawking @ Bragging Rights...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Good raw so far


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So this has basically been the biggest waste of an hour since that time I knocked myself out while kneeling to tie my shoelace.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This episode of Raw has had the Worst Pacing I've ever seen.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole as a character is amazing.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

El Pikkle said:


> LOL @ 2 straight people with Cena avatars trying to sound like they know what they are talking about.
> 
> Go to bed or you're grounded.


Some one with Dolph Ziggler in his avatar shouldn't be talking dumbass


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Edge vs. Laptop= Feud of the year!!!!!!!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Lol a video package!!!!!!!!!!:flip:lmao


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

:lmao Cole *IS* the GM!!! it's undeniabe now!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The voice of the WWE, ME, MICHAEL COLE!! I lol'd.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

you've got the crazy eyes!!!!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

That computer has more charisma than McGillicutty!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

"you got the crazy eyes" haha


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

EDGE HATE PUNY COMPUTER! EDGE SMASH!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Squash matches demean the entire organization. I used to hate it when they had Andre wrestle the former tag champions in a handicap and squash them...Made all the matches the pair had ever fought before that suddenly meaningless. 

Only people with short attention spans like squashes.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I didn't realize the laptop was crying for Cole to help it. :lmao


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Sounds like GlaDos from Portal...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WOAH the promo music sounded like CM Punk's old ROH theme!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

No more Stephen Hawkins on RAW?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

elbowww droppp !!!!!!! lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"Me! The voice of the WWE! Michael Cole!" So tonight has seen both the greatest and now the worst segments in its history.

I actually would mark for the computer voice to replace Cole. Only in my dreams...


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Edge is angry, he found out the cake was a lie.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

micheal cole is so STUPID STUPID STUPID


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Is that the fucking Terminator drumbeat? Epic!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Edge bleeding was epic


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Good grief!!! he's broken it in half!!!!! think of the children!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Were they just playing the Terminator theme during the Edge v Computer video??


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TERMINATOR MUSIC IN THE GM PROMO!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cole looks pissed off.... :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Edge's elbow drop was on the notebook GM was triple win


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

lol they are definitely testing the waters with Cole as GM.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i am going to shit myself if cole is actually the gm


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

lol at Edge vs the GM.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Billy Kidman said:


> http://twitter.com/CharlieHaas/status/26417119785
> 
> Good stuff.




Well, if anyone knows how to get over with the WWE audience, it is definitely Charlie Haas.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So who is hoping for a spear to Michael Cole?


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Edge got no t-shirt to market???


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Edge to spear Cole. Right here.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

cole is the gm. the whole attitude while reading...it's gotta be him....i take back my cena theory from before.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Spear the podium!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I think this is the part where edge goes to smackdown


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

J-Coke said:


> That computer has more charisma than McGillicutty!


I'd be worried if something didn't have more charisma than him.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone else thinking this Cena beating was his way out? Hes going to be kayfabe on the shelf? Another "weakest link" thrown out? In a way?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> So who is hoping for a spear to Michael Cole?



I think me...


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

ALL HAIL LORD EDGE!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Cole feels like God behind that podium


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Cole is a fucking brilliant heel.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Spear the podium!


Fuck the podium, spear Cole!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

coles going to be the GM I think


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Smash Cole in the head with the laptop and tell him to stop being a douche.


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Edge owns. That is all.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lmafo Edge.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Edge just had the quote of the year.


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Apologize!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

oooo...that was a good cutdown on Cole.lol


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I love how smarmy Cole is, you'd think if he was just reading out e-mails he'd not be so pissed, I keep looking for little clues pointing to him being the GM but I doubt the WWE would be that subtle in this day and age


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Edge are you gonna change ur Stupid finisher then?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ME? ME? ME? lol @ cole


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

LOL I love Edge


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Get em' EDGE!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It seems to me that Cole is clearly on the path to either becoming the Raw GM or some time other type of important heel character.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Edge SHOOTIN'


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Owned!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL Edge destroying Cole!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bring back the attitude Edge!!!


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy shit Edge owning Cole! "I'd rather listen to a recording of JR than Michale Cole live!"


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

THANK YOU EDGE! Cole Is Stupid!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I take that back. THIS THIS THIS IS THE GREATEST SEGMENT EVER! SUCK BALLS COLE!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote of the year right there folks!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I would rather listen to a recording of J.R. than a live Michael Cole.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Edge owning Michael Cole!! :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Battle Royal? Sounds fun.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow best thing I've heard on Raw in months.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cole looks like he wants to get his ass kicked.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

He got a special feeling from saying AND I QUOTE


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

It is SO Cole.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

"Aaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnddddddddddd I quote."

Mini Royal Rumble? Sweet.


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Nexus to help Barrett win the battle royal


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I hope Edge spears Cole out of his fucking wingtips!!!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Sweet, a battle royal.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Well that not only hurt Bryan, but Miz and Morrison as well. Silly WWE....


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

"I'd rather listen to a recording of JR than a live Michael Cole"

:lmao ouch


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

edge is going to be THOARD OVAR TEH TOP ROAP


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Why can't they just end this. This is getting old.*


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Then you'll see some ATTITUDE. 

What does that mean?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It will probably come down to Barrett and Cena and Cena will be forced to eliminate himself.


Just a thought.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Preach Edge. Bring back JR


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

EDGE TO SMACKDOWN!!!!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Holy shit!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

OMG... YES YESY ES!!!! CM PUNK


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Bye Edge.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Edge vs Stupidity = Feud of the year!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YES YES YES!

Bring in Punk!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

and there it goes


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

WHAT ???


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

just as i was starting to like edge


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Edge to Smackdown!!!!!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Edge to Smackdown!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Edge on Smackdown! Nice.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

great edge vs Kane.......


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Smackdown just got EDGE!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Edge to Smackdown!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes!!! back to smackdown where he belongs.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Spear Cole!


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, Edge to Smackdown. Lame.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

PLZ EDGE SPEAR THE FUCK OUT OF COLE!


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Edge to captain SD at Bragging Rights

Spear chant :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Finally putting some people back on Smackdown.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Saw that coming.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

PUNK WINS THE BATTLE ROYAL!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Edge is on fire tonight!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

EDGE IS ON SMACKDOWN NOW... YESSSS


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, tonight we're gonna see our next breakout star, Sheamus did it in a battle royal, and this guy will too.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Michael Cole: "Tool ? No, sir, I am not a tool !"*


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Edge to SD!

Shock.....not


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Did Edge almost call Cole a retard?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Punk to Raw plz.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cringe


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao loving Cole right now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmfaoooo coleeeee


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

This is greatness. lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

YEAH, COLE MINERS!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> I think this is the part where edge goes to smackdown


lol I finally got 1 right!


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

COLE MINERS


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Edge, you know what to do...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Who's he been traded for? :O Paul Bearer! 

Cole having a shoot.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Michael Cole is pretty amazing.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Saw that coming with Edge randomly interrupting Swagger and Del Rios segments lately


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Cole snaps ROFL.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's fucking Cole...just say it already.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

A trade I wonden who RAW is getting back


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL! Cole is a clown!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cole Miners? :lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn Cole sure is pissed!


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Edge to Smackdown, ok I can dig it. LOL Michael Cole starting to become enteratining ever since becoming a heel


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

cole-miners :lmao


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Cole is officially enjoying this way too much. LOL. This is actually entertaining.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm thrilled that Edge is going to SD in all honesty, especially if he's going as a face. 

This other guy that he has a ton of history with also happens to be a face on SD.

:lmao at Cole.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"My Cole Miners LOVE when I say that"

He's rockin' it right now. 
Awesome!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

HOW DARE HE?!


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Us Cole miners love when he says that!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Fucking Michael Cole!! :lmao :lmao epic lol


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cole Miners ftw


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Nexus in the Battle Royal, I can see the equivalent of Cena being forced into a fingerpoke of doom type of thing.

Fuck me, Cole is snapping! Hell yes!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

COLE HEEL TURN


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cole is showing some gumption!

And he's sooo the GM!


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

MIZ HAHAHA


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh good Cole saved by his lover


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Miz to rescue Cole!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

AWESOMEEEEE


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Vince McMahon: This is getting to exciting ! Send in THE MIZ !!!*


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Miz gets no reaction


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If Edge is on a crusade against all things stupid, he needs to take out Alex Riley immediately.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Edge turns face and Cole officially is heel. I love it.

Duck Edge a Cole jizz shot is in the air here comes Miz.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Cole's lovers just arrived to save him... And Cole just came


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Of course Miz saves his biggest Mizfit.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Miz and Cole :lmao !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Miz saving his buddy Cole.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

MICHAEL COLE IS A TOOL!!! aww, look it's cole's butt buddy coming to save him


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

El Pikkle said:


> LOL @ 2 straight people with Cena avatars trying to sound like they know what they are talking about.
> 
> Go to bed or you're grounded.


Don't get worked up. They're trying to bait people. Keep in mind that there are way more Cena fans watching WWE in general than Daniel Bryan fans. Bryan appeals to a rather small niche audience. I definitely prefer him to Cena, but know I'm in the minority.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Edge n Christian!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

woot time for the miz!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

the Miz!


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

Good for Edge to go back on SmackDown.

He has lost a lot of his steam on RAW- not since he was with Lita.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Punk to raw and #1 contender


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Cole was brilliant in this segment.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

HOW DARE YOU!!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

at least this makes sense, i like it


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh look, Cole's boyfriend makes the save!!!


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

God, why is Alex Riley alive? He's totally hopeless. Miz getting no heat atm.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Fianlly, the show has gotten better. Yes.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

It's official. Cole is Miz's rent boy.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Nexus in the Battle Royal, I can see the equivalent of Cena being forced into a fingerpoke of doom type of thing.

Fuck me, Cole is snapping! Hell yes! 

Coles manwhore to save him!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Miz is finally diving Cole a reach around!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Edge shitting on Miz!!

I love it! ahahaha


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Alex Riley looking mighty fine tonight. 

Well Edge, you know what to do.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm going for Punk to win the Battle Royal


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Odds of Riley getting beaten up?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

what....?

Miz is nothing like edge.....


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

if miz goes to smackdown too i'll fucking flip my shit, that better not happen.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Get em' Edge! Get em'  love it! Buuuurrrrnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Damn I wanted Edge to beat the shit out of Cole so bad.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

EDGE IS AWESOME RIGHT NOW!

:lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cole & Miz should have a wedding.


----------



## AllStarsRKO (Dec 10, 2004)

This night is glorious.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Enjoying this :lmao


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

"Live celebration" :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol holy shit Edge is on fire tonight


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't tell me edge is going to Mr Anderson, Miz right now


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

edge has been on fire!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Riley is eating a Spear soon.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Best Raw of the year.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Live celebration reference!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Edge is breathing life into his character tonight. New writer?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Edge is great


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is quite an entertaining segment.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

scias423 said:


> if miz goes to smackdown too i'll fucking flip my shit, that better not happen.


Why would that happen while he holds the Raw MITB?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

I repeat, Edge is on fire tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Edge is on a roll! And Cole, get the Miz's dick out of your mouth!


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

EDGE PRoMO EPIC


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ok Riley got a good one


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

Edge just mentioned the live celebration.

A Lita reference- sweet!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So what is this now....The CMA show?

*C*ole
*M*iz
*A*lex


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

PLEASE let it be Punk that got traded and wins the battle royal.


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

This is the best I've seen Edge in a long time.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW RAW has been amazing tonight.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Shit miz getting owned!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Kind of strange you notice my lips and I wouldn't speak about hair if I was you"

Edge has been pretty awesome on the mic lately!
This is great.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Great promo is great!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Team Edge VS Team Miz im calling it!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

miz vs edge team vs team at bragging rights.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

LAPTOP!!!! NOOOOOOO!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao at Cole "NOT AGAIN!"


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Jackass!!!!!! Omgz


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole FREAKING OUT about the computer :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

cole; my computer not again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lmao


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hopefully he just speared Riley back to FCW. Looks like Team Miz vs Team Edge at Bragging Rights.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

this was all a really good segment, lovin it


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah thats right, get em miz!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Something disturbing about Cole saying HIS Cole Miners


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

NOT THE COMPUTER!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO, Riley gets owned *AGAIN!!!*


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

AWESOME!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

That Spear was meant for Cole. Would have been highest rated segment ever.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, I finally have a reason to watch Smackdown again. Cool.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

ddog121 said:


> PLEASE let it be Punk that got traded and wins the battle royal.


I'd mark hard 


That's prob one of my all time fav segments


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Miz >>> Edge


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

A possible Edge/Miz feud @ Bragging Rights ? I came.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I see Cole's script! :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Edge has actually been entertaining the last few weeks


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

You know, everything about that promo was great. I also really like Miz's suit. lol. Yeah...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And a painful looking spear as well. What the hell....


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WHY do they call it the Skull crushing finale? Why not just call it The Skull Crusher? I think that's a better name for it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Shoulda speared cole


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wierd how this works, db wins last night and gets quashed. miz loses and will be moving up the card at the next ppv as the leader of the raw team.


----------



## WE THAH BEST (May 26, 2008)

miz-raw team leader
edge-smackdown team leader

legit.


----------



## Nishaz88 (Apr 9, 2007)

Edge was AWESOMEEEEEE!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

This was a great segment!! Ohh look, more sad Cena


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Tarvers gone now?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Bye Tarver


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Wait, Tarver is out?

Well fuck.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Getting rid of Tarver?

Makes sense, he's injured.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, Tarver's out, but Otunga remains. Sad.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

paronomasia1 said:


> Hopefully he just speared Riley back to FCW.


No way am I that fortunate.

Tarver out of Nexus? Horrible.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Getting rid of Tarver? are you serious Wade?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

How can no one like this new Michael Cole? The guy is brilliant.

Tarver is gone I guess


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Why get rid of Tarver when fucking Otunga is still stumbling around?


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

perro said:


> Edge >>> Miz


Fixed for you, you little Mizark


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Tarver should join Young


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Tarver's gone????? WHHAAAAAAT.

This is fucking bullshit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Get rid of Tarver and keep Otunga?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Bringing Attitude, Live celebration and JACKASS all in the same night?

Man WWE just loves teasing using these days.


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

LMAO. Tarver out of Nexus. Otunga next to go, it seems.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHAT?????
Why are you trying to get rid of people???

And I don't like this arguing they're doing!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Barrett didn't even want Tarver around anymore.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

They're hinting at Otunga leaving N again.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

otunga, plz go home..


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Another frickin' Commercial


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ha I called it! Tarver is out!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao at Tarver actually being gone.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

"I could have gotten hurt in there!" Gee Cole, maybe you should tone down the heel act then. You aren't a tough guy and trying to come off as one is goddamn annoying.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

WHAT!?! 

lol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Edge is on fire for Raw now and he's being sent to SD! WWE just continues to throw shit at the fan.

How many Cena/Nexus segments does this make tonight?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so Tarver and the Black Cena come back to take on the Nexus..with Otunga I guess..since he seems to be on his way out too


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

breaking the code was awesome!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I think it proves that Edge will definitely work as a face, he just needs to be intense and actually lead a feud unlike when he was playing second fiddle to Chris Jericho at the start of the year


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

meh i don't like the 'dear in the head lights, my puppy died' look from Cena, rather him just be a heel


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Just like that they get rid off Tarver.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

The Nexuses is getting white washed, which is a shame because Tarver was one of the few Nexuses I liked. LOL


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:no: the most talented one is gone


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

BLACK CENA!!!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Otunge will be kicked out, and then replaced by mcgiligbunyn and harris.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

How many people getting kicked out?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Breaking the code was really good, if your a y2j fan, i suggest you check it out.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Does anyone feel bad for Sheffield, Tarver, and Young? This Nexus storyline is probably the biggest push they will ever get in their lives.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Gwilt said:


> Fixed for you, you little Mizark


Edge was the one that ate the ring, and hasn't been relevant since before he got injured even if they did try and get him over against jericho

again Miz >>>>> Edge

suck it edgehead


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Tarver's gone? Guess they wanted to make sure Barrett was the best on the mic with out the slightest question in Nexus.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

jesus there have been a lot of commericals tonight


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The only time that Daniel Bryan is 'over' is when something bad happens at Miz's expense


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

ok what is going on with Otunga? Getting a bit greedy I see.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

So its starting to look like there will be a stable made out of Nexus rejects at some point


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't wait till Jackass 3D comes out


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL at there not being one real match yet.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> "I could have gotten hurt in there!" Gee Cole, maybe you should tone down the heel act then. You aren't a tough guy and trying to come off as one is goddamn annoying.


yeah, where was this new found tough guy attitude when he was being abused and made to look like a little bitch by austin, the rock and dx?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

So are Husky and the other jackoff in it or what?


----------



## Phoenix Williams (Sep 12, 2010)

Tarver out of Nexus is bullshit.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

scias423 said:


> meh i don't like the 'dear in the head lights, my puppy died' look from Cena, rather him just be a heel


Nexuses isn't worthy of a heel Cena. A reluctant Cena is more than they deserve.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Somebody should name their finisher The Commercial Break.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

All we need now is Otunga gone and Nexus will be great.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

perro said:


> Edge was the one that ate the ring, and hasn't been relevant since before he got injured even if they did try and get him over against jericho
> 
> again Miz >>>>> Edge
> 
> suck it edgehead


No, Edge pwns in the ring and on the mic, can you say that for Mizzy?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Does anyone feel bad for Sheffield, Tarver, and Young? This Nexus storyline is probably the biggest push they will ever get in their lives.


Yep, Sheffield was unavoidable but the other 2 were just made into jobbers. The black guys get kicked out.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This is idiotic. When they get rid of people in Nexus, they look worse. All the heat is on Barrett not "The Nexus". They can't be a dominate force if they have members that mean nothing. So, so stupid they'd do this.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Kinda off topic but Jackass 3D is gonna be EPIC.


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

Im gonna be seriously pissed if Tarver is gone from Nexus and possibly WWE TV for now. He was my fav of the group.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

perro said:


> Edge was the one that ate the ring, and hasn't been relevant since before he got injured even if they did try and get him over against jericho
> 
> again Miz >>>>> Edge
> 
> suck it edgehead


Not at all. Edge is still much more polished overall. And we all know Miz isn't messing with Edge in his prime.....ever.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Punk to win the battle royal calling it


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

The Striker said:


> So are Husky and the other jackoff in it or what?


Yep, and then Otunga and soon we will see the Birth of White Bread.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Its a shame that Tarver is gone, apart from Barrett he is the best on the mic but if they have serious plans for this Nexus angle then Cena can talk, Harris can talk too, that along with Barrett then that side of things is covered, I think overall Harris will be a better long term option than Tarver, I also think Sheffield will come back into it if Nexus are still going strong when he returns


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

hey Jackass movie..1995 called they want there styck back


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Otunga is definitely the next one to leave Nexus based on his comments tonight!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Tarver is gone but Slater is still in the group. Seriously?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Does anyone feel bad for Sheffield, Tarver, and Young? This Nexus storyline is probably the biggest push they will ever get in their lives.


They'll probably all return in time for SS.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I hope someone good has been traded to Raw.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

the-gaffer said:


> I think it proves that Edge will definitely work as a face, he just needs to be intense and actually lead a feud unlike when he was playing second fiddle to Chris Jericho at the start of the year


Yeah, he's gonna get back to mega-overness as a face with "attitude". Good stuff. 

On another note: WTF? Tarver's out now? Hmmm.... injury or just WWE being illogical? Or maybe he returns as a face... maybe with Darren Young?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Klebold said:


> The only time that Daniel Bryan is 'over' is when something bad happens at Miz's expense


Dude...most people see that you're just trolling when you diss an IWC favorite repeatedly in the same thread.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Tony777 said:


> So its starting to look like there will be a stable made out of Nexus rejects at some point


Yup 
Otunga to leave in the next two weeks and someone else. 
Then at Bragging Rights or SS it will be those two teams. 
With the original having Cena.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I hope someone good has been traded to Raw.


Punk.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Really dissapointed Miz really wasn't as good on the mic as i thought especially when up against another superstar who is good on the mic starting to think he gets overshadowed easily.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Good talker yes, but meh. He's shit in the ring. Get more training then try again.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> This is idiotic. When they get rid of people in Nexus, they look worse. All the heat is on Barrett not "The Nexus". They can't be a dominate force if they have members that mean nothing. So, so stupid they'd do this.


Relax, he is getting replaced by two new members.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Swag said:


> Punk to win the battle royal calling it


This would be awesome. I can see Barrett winning.

Ugh, the Bellas.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

why has there only been 4 minutes of wrestling so far.

edit: oh great....another diva match.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

If Otunga gets kicked out I'm calling out Vince for being racist (being sarcastic), but still it is kind of funny that both Tarver and Young just get eliminated like it was nothing.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Belle twins wrestling...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Time to let the pigeons loose


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Whats with the Jobber entrances tonight?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

oh god....Bella Whores and these two


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

So is Punk being exchanged?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Another Diva's 20 second match?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Please let the Bella sluts job in a minute or less.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hoping Lay-Cool kill the Bellas.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

2 divas matches? fuck off


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Bellas :yum: 

FUCK PLZ END LAYFOOL!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why isn't this match on Superstars?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WhyTooJay said:


> Not at all. Edge is still much more polished overall. And we all know Miz isn't messing with Edge in his prime.....ever.


Polished yes but still boring, it took feuding with a computer to make people give a shit about edge again, 

as for edge's prime, it came and went so fast u barley notice it


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah, sorry Laycool no one likes you


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*TV goes on mute*


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Another Diva match? -_-


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I was just about to complain about another divas match until LAYCOOL came out!

I luv me sum Layla.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

wwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwww bellas <3

Oh geez they gave laycool mics for their entrance? ridiculous lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh. Nooo.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Mctaker, her voice... it makes me die inside, how could anyone stand that


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love those two... :lmao*


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

why are these no talent bimbos talking, let alone why the fuck do we have ANOTHER divas match


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

FLAWLESS

damn im mad tarvers gone


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TWO Diva matches in one night??? 
Why??

SVR 2011 21 more days!!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

omg thank god mccool gained some weight. she was way too skinny befoe


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

christ Michelle McCool's voice is like nails on a chalkboard


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Another Diva's match. fpalm


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

god Layla is so freakn hot

I can't remember the Bellas wrestling on Raw ever


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

The Bella Twins? Shouldn't they be servicing...I mean catering to Knoxville backstage?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Laycool is there?..I confused but turned on at the same time


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Whats with Two Diva matches? one 20 second squash is more than enough


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Guys everyone else is gonna be in the BR, of course they need filler matches


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

What the shit, did Cole actually say that someone is coming to Raw? I thought he said that Edge is just going to Smackdown. Punk or Del Rio please.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bellas get music and LayCool get mics.

How are they gonna call spots!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Great...A diva match...time to go get snacks.

Laycool= Beautiful People ripoff.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

another 10-30 seconds match?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh my god commentary from them while they wrestle?


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Fire at Heart said:


> Really dissapointed Miz really wasn't as good on the mic as i thought especially when up against another superstar who is good on the mic starting to think he gets overshadowed easily.


Yeah,Edge owned him verbally.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao They're commentating on their own matches.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

STOP THE PAIN!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

For some reason I find LayCool hilarious as shit... Shoot me, but I'm slowly starting to mark :/


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

im confused right now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This will be a struggle to get through.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

The crowd is DEAD


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Dude...most people see that you're just trolling when you diss an IWC favorite repeatedly in the same thread.


What? Are you kidding me? Last night at the PPV when Daniel came out the crowd was so silent that you could hear a pen drop. It was embarrassing.


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh dear god, this is really annoying, yet oddly entertaining.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

LayCool = freaking hilarious. I love them.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Laycool are great.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

GET OFF MY FRIEND!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

This is hilarious. best diva's match ever.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Let's hope we don't hear them calling the match lol


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

"shut up!!"
:lmao


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*What the hell is this !?!?!?!*


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Uh....What


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

perro said:


> Polished yes but still boring, it took feuding with a computer to make people give a shit about edge again,
> 
> *as for edge's prime, it came and went so fast u barley notice it*


Just like Miz's crowd reactions


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kinda sounds like a porno. A lil'


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Charmqn said:


> yeah, sorry Laycool no one likes you


that is so so so not true


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> If Otunga gets kicked out I'm calling out Vince for being racist (being sarcastic), but still it is kind of funny that both Tarver and Young just get eliminated like it was nothing.


And then there was the first guy.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao Laycool. Get off my friend!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

oh my god! shut them up. Laycool is so annoying.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who the hell thought this would be a good idea?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

THIS RULES...Layla


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Layla needs to get laryngitis for a year.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Just when I thought the (Not) Beautiful People could not get anymore annoying!


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Shut the fuck up *clap* *clap* *clap* Shut the fuck up


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

That was uhh


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Really?

Really?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao GET OFF MY FRIEND!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

lmfao lmfao lmfao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol did she just do X-pacs facebuster?


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

My ears are bleeding


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Layla's rack FTW!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

What the fuck was that shit?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Everyone needs to stop complaining that the annoying heel characters are being annoying...


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

the fuck was that?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Who the hell gave them headsets?!


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

LayCool is becoming as mouthy as the Miz.


----------



## Phoenix Williams (Sep 12, 2010)

Laycool maybe the first ever to comment during their own match.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Cole: "That was horrible" yes cole you are damn right it was


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What the hell is going on tonight?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That wasn't nearly as amusing as when Booker T did it. 

BLACK SNOW BLACK SNOW!!!*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus Christ, that was some painful viewing


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Uhhhh....:argh:


----------



## Nishaz88 (Apr 9, 2007)

OH GOD! make them shut up


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Tarver is gone but Slater is still in the group. Seriously?


I'm not a fan of Slater either but it makes perfect sense he is still in the group, the guy must have someone who seriously likes him in the office, he pinned both Jericho and Edge within a minute of each other at SummerSlam, he also pinned Cena on RAW and got a countout victory over Edge, he has some impressive wins already


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Gwilt said:


> Just like Miz's crowd reactions


u need ur hearing checked


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Maryse's breasts are very distracting.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

sigh....


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Holy hell. Do Laycool have mics in their tits? All divas should do their own commentary.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lmao.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I lol'd then.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL Ted


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Would love to see a Edge/Punk feud.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lmao Bitch slap


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

The hand of death buries Ryder and Dibiase.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Another High Five!

Fives!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Did Maryse just say "Son of a bitch?"


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*It's sad that Giant Hand gets more pop than Dibease !*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ya know, as horrid as the commentary was...i was mildly entertained by that match...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

"You're dead!"

Gasp such non-PG dialogue.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA THE BEST TED JR SEGMENT EVER


oh wait, the only good one he's ever had


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Did layla say ARSE? :lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

This. Is. Shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That old gag.... for the third time.


:lmao X 3*


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

[MDB] said:


> Would love to see a Edge/Punk feud.


more likely were gonna get Edge/Kane


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Who throws a shoe, honestly?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wtf was that?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this Raw has fallen off a cliff in the last segment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes Cole...it's a trainwreck.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

"What a trainwreck!"


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

WOW that was hilarious!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Huge Slap of doom!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

DAMN Maryse showing some cleavege  

:lmao @ the big hand. & Maryse upskirt :yum:

Also can't wait till Psych returns!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Ted is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Cole "What a trainwreck"

:lmao


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

If Tarver's out because of the injury then fair enough I guess. Still really weakens the angle for me though. I think the guy's great. I'd really much rather have Tarver still around than Cena in the Nexus.

I like the touch with Laycool and the microphones, I hope that continues.

I DON'T like Layla's faux American accent - what is with that? Speak like a Londoner, woman!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

fpalm

Dibiase reduced to this.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Ted's face there was "priceless" - someone make a gif of that p-lease!


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dammit Twins! What the hell was that?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh ted you lucky!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

A Raw with so many ups and downs. 

Ups: Epic segments, Zack Ryder, Knoxville, Cole getting ripped by Edge.

Downs: TWO(?)Divas matches(at least we didn't have to see McCool ruin the Styles Clash), 30 sec matches, too many CeNexus bits.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

That hand is so epic


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, and people say this Raw is the best of the year???

:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Sheamus won a battle royal and become champion tonight a new stars has a chance to do the same.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm starting to get really pissed off with this episode of RAW constantly interrupting my commercials.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Bet Ted is lying there thinking about Cody being a Tag Champ and just cursing his luck


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

perro said:


> Polished yes but still boring, it took feuding with a computer to make people give a shit about edge again,
> 
> as for edge's prime, it came and went so fast u barley notice it


It's actually impressive that he can get people to care about him by feuding with a computer.



Bapetacular said:


> What the shit, did Cole actually say that someone is coming to Raw? I thought he said that Edge is just going to Smackdown. Punk or Del Rio please.


Well they did say he was traded so I guess that would make sense. I would expect a fairly big name to help fight the Nexus (or that might be Triple H's job whenever he gets around to coming back). 

CM Punk would be my top choice so he can sort of take Jericho's spot.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ how shitty that TDJr. spot looked. Than hand clearly didn't hit him. Just stop with this Jackass bullshit. It wasn't funny or interesting then and it isn't now.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

This just in, Giant Hand signs with WWE.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

perro said:


> u need ur hearing checked


Oh please, did you hear the reaction he got tonight? I didn't. I could hear my neighbor's termites fucking while Miz made his entrance


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

So was he the stalker?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

battle royal will be fun 8*D


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

There has been absolutely no wrestling on this show but it has been somewhat entertaining so I don't mind I suppose


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

The Bellas are underrated and I <3 the hand it has already claimed 3 victories tonight.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

First time I watch Raw since 2008 and it was officially the last time tonight. What the hell is that...not a damn match interesting so far...everything sucked before the Cena storyline with Nexus...wow.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is that Mae Young's hand all grown up? *


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Andy Awesome said:


> This just in, Giant Hand signs with WWE.


News just in, Giant Hand is new Undisputed Champion.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

the-gaffer said:


> Bet Ted is lying there thinking about Cody being a Tag Champ and just cursing his luck


HAHAHA... Cody = New Tag Team Champ... again.
Ted = New... Santino Marella?


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

those twins need to make some scissors porn already


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh God, get these Jackass idiots off my tv screen.

And DiBiase Jr. while you're at it plz.

But other than this, RAW has been pretty entertaining so far tonight, even though I wish Tarver was still around...


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> A Raw with so many ups and downs.
> 
> Ups: Epic segments, Zack Ryder, Knoxville, Cole getting ripped by Edge.
> 
> Downs: TWO(?)Divas matches(at least we didn't have to see McCool ruin the Styles Clash), 30 sec matches, too many CeNexus bits.



With Cena part of Nexus, expect a lot of them every week. What's wrong with it though? I'll take something interesting over LayCool raping my eyes and ears.


----------



## Kings'' (May 9, 2006)

Man ... I'd pay a lot to see Cole get his ass kicked.

By the way, too much publicity break tonight.

2 hours: 10 minutes wrestling, 35 minutes storyline, 75 minutes pub.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Is that Mae Young's hand all grown up? *


I just spit out my drink :lmao


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Is that Mae Young's hand all grown up? *


hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

the-gaffer said:


> Bet Ted is lying there thinking about Cody being a Tag Champ and just cursing his luck


He did have Maryse lying on top of him though.


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

So why do I see a future Botchamania segment of "Everyone Talks to Much" of that entire match between Lay Cool and the Bella's? Giant Hand has laid out more people than any single superstar tonight.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

ColeStar said:


> If Tarver's out because of the injury then fair enough I guess. Still really weakens the angle for me though. I think the guy's great. I'd really much rather have Tarver still around than Cena in the Nexus.
> 
> I like the touch with Laycool and the microphones, I hope that continues.
> 
> I DON'T like Layla's faux American accent - what is with that? Speak like a Londoner, woman!


She's always talked like that. Some English folks lose their accent if they spend a long time over there.

Regal hasn't though.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow they were smacked with the hand of God?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

who's going to win the battle royal?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> fpalm
> 
> Dibiase reduced to this.


I don't rate him much anyway, but with his gimmick and their history, Orton/DiBiase feud over the title for a short while could be very entertaining and give Orton someone new to go up against for a month or so


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Is that Mae Young's hand all grown up? *


Well played!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Who do you guys think it will be? 
They're supposed to come out tonight right?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

What a shit WWe Rewind. fpalm


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Is that Mae Young's hand all grown up? *


ICWUDT


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

It will be Eli Cottonwood!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

There has been like 1 minute of wrestling so far but damn WWE knows how to keep me tuned in.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I think the guy is Val Venis.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> It's actually impressive that he can get people to care about him by feuding with a computer.


not really, he feuded with Orton, Jericho, and none of that was any good


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

starship.paint said:


> who's going to win the battle royal?



William Regal, obviously...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Superboy-Prime said:


> What? Are you kidding me? Last night at the PPV when Daniel came out the crowd was so silent that you could hear a pen drop. It was embarrassing.


I don't doubt it. He's relatively new, and probably won't ever be a major draw anyway. Doesn't change the fact that dude is just trying to get a reaction on a message board.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

How can anyone find this Jackass stuff entertaining?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ Jackass 3D. Can't wait till it comes out


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Jackass hand vs. flashlight urn at Bragging Rights in an inter-promotional bout.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Tarver is gone but Slater is still in the group. Seriously?


 Gotta get rid of the brothas first


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

LMAO at Raab Himself getting pelted with paintballs while dressed as a duck.

I miss Viva La Bam.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

These guys still do this stupid shit? I didn't think people cared about them anymore.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Johnny Knoxville and his retarded show has not been culturally relevant in at least 8 years.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

It has to be Khali or Sexual Chocolate that are the stalkers


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Knoxville gets more of a reaction than Miz haha


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Seeing Knoxville in the ring makes me miss Umaga.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Didn't Knixville get chokeslammed by Khali 3 years ago? Or was that Steve-O?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Listening LayCool jabber through that whole match brings an idea to me. During that match Tupac starts blarring through the arena and down the ramp comes New Jack.

I would shit in joy.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ted's music is so bad. lol.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cynic said:


> Johnny Knoxville and his retarded show has not been culturally relevant in at least 8 years.


I didn't think they ever really were tbh.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Such a bad theme song. Still no where near as awful as Bryans though


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

God his music sucks


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i love dibiase's theme


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Terrible Theme


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

steve-o i think


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I forgot Ted got new music.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I really hate Ted's theme. A New Day was really good.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The Striker said:


> How can anyone find this Jackass stuff entertaining?


every once in a while they get an lol out of me
never has been my favorite tho.

That duck hunting thing looks pretty awesome tho


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ah yes, the Ted DiBiase silent entrance.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Change Ted's theme ffs


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHAT IS THIS????
WHAT IS THIS SONG?????
Crap, I fast forward last week and never heard it. 
That is freaking terrible!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Maryse looks so much better after putting on some weight. Bless her heart!*


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Maryse looking hot!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Epic theme.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Maryse with low-makeup is oddly very very hot


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Khali back to Punjabi Playboy... wait for it

EDIT: Ok he wasn't... but glad to see Goldust back!!!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Maryse :yum:


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

YEAH ADD SOME RANDOM GUY ONTO THE WRESTLING SHOW

I got excited after his quick 10-second promo, until Ted came out...


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

I hate Johnny Knoxville. Kill him Teddy, please!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

will94 said:


> LMAO at Raab Himself getting pelted with paintballs while dressed as a duck.
> 
> I miss Viva La Bam.


fail'd


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

DiBiase's them is without a doubt the worst wrestling theme song of all time.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> These guys still do this stupid shit? I didn't think people cared about them anymore.


Anyone over the age of 12 who laughs at that shit should seriously get themselves checked. People call WWE immature but rush to see Jackass?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn Maryse I'm just waiting till her tits pop out of her dress


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

well damn.. alright Ted


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

On every level Ted Jr. is just such a bore.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

the-gaffer said:


> Bet Ted is lying there thinking about Cody being a Tag Champ and just cursing his luck


Either that, or he's laughing at Cody still standing no chance against Orton like old times.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Come on, Johnny fought Butterbean! Give him some respect!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Quick recap please??

just came home from work


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

it's goldust


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

IM CALLING IT GOLD DUST


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

GOLDDUST!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

lmfao, wow...


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I FUCKING CALLED IT.

IT'S GOLDUST.

So predictable. Total blowoff angle.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

MARKING OUT!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Predictable.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

GOLDDUST...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I just noticed Maryse isn't wearing as much make-up as she usually does.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*GOLDUST !!!! GOLDUST !!!! YYYEEESSS !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

GOLDUST!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

YES! GOLDUST!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

GOLDUST


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kinda a cool move


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Goldust!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Creepy Goldust!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Goldust, are you serious?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

FUCK YEAH







GOLDUST


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Goldust :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Good to see Goldust actually doing something again.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Marking for goldust being Relevant!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

maryse smiling :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Goldust FTWWWWW

Please Ted/Dust feud


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Goldust wants the Million Dollar Belt!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Who doesn't want Maryse?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought it would be a new guy. 

But if this is a way to push Goldust then do it. 
He's in great shape right now.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

YES A GOLDUST STORY LINE!!! FTW!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Goldie wants the belt.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL over the belt??


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

GOLDUST! Who said it? Wow. Good guessing.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Goldust is the pay off to this angle?

I am seriously disappointed by this angle so far.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

goddamn it i'm good


----------



## Phoenix Williams (Sep 12, 2010)

lmmfao @ Goldy with the belt


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Leave it to goldust to make raw interesting, love it!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no...this was...this was..goddamnit. ABOUT THE BELT?! fpalm


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Noooo *dies* LOL!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

WTF was that?


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok , hes gay for the belt


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He just wanted the belt.

At least this means they'll be doing something with him now.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ Goldust, this is Awesome.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

STOLEN PROP ANGLE!!!


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

GOLDUST FOR CHAMPION!!!! This is the first time in a long time that Goldust has been awesome.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Finally, Goldust gets a push !!*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Nailed it. Check back 2 weeks ago. Still, it was obvious...and stupid.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Absolutely awesome, Goldust should definitely be pushed while he can still do it


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I knew it was Goldust!!!1

Something's very strange bout WWE tonight. There's something un-PG bout it. Is Tiffany the new Marlena?


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

:lmao FUCK YEAH GOLDUST MILLION DOLLAR CHAMP


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*facepalm*


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, that was both creepy and anti-climatic.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

RAW has been epic tonight. lmao at this.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Live Sex Celebration with the million dollar title, ftw!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Goldust has an unsanctioned belts fetish, who would have tought about it?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WOW! Yes Rhodes feud!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't...
He...
This...
Anyone?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Goldie FTW


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

this is attitude era quality writing imo


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

DARREN YOUNGS IN THE BATTLE ROYAL!!! New Raw star isn't though.....


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i thought itd be val venis


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god he's going to climax on the belt in the ring.

:lmao Darren Young and Zack Ryder as bookends with their hair is just fantastic.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Actually using the belt? Cool.

Darren Young was in that picture, I marked!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What the fuck is going on???

This show has fallen completely off a fucking cliff!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

well Golddust already has his hot blond on NX3


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

whatever. its stupid but im glad to see Golddust have ANY angle.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Holy shit, are they about to give Goldust his Kane push? Wow..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

DARREN YOUNG IS IN THE BATTLE ROYAL :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

YES! Ryder in the Battle Royal!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

lol darren young


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Young is in it


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lol all that just because Goldust wants the belt.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Darren Young to win the Battle Royal. I'm calling it.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

hahah anyone else see darren young is in the battle royal?


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

The Missing Link is in the battle royal!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Goldust!!!!! Marked out


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i think it's safe to say...the bizarre one is BACK! darren young in battle royal. lmao


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Wheres Randy Orton?


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

DARREN YOUNGS IN THE BATTLE ROYAL!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Goldust lusting over the million dollar belt. That can't be PG.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

marking for THE MISSING LINK in the battle royal!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o please let darren young win it, please please please please please


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Goldust is about to do a live sex celebration with the belt. Not very PG WWE!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The return of Darren Young has finally happened!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So Goldust can fuck a belt, but no divas two piece swimsuits?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

GOLDUST!!!


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, Goldie will never hold a real title again. So he might as well feud over a fake one.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Young to cost Barrett?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

calling primo to win battle royal and make orton submit at bragging rights


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

They actually just said Vickie would face Kaitlyn in "a wrestling match."

Apparently there's so little wrestling, they actually need to specify when they're having wrestling.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

I am seriously excited for a Goldust/DiBiase feud over the Million $ Title. That's just awesome.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Randy orton to rko all 20 battle royal members!!!!!!!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Maryse looks so much better after putting on some weight. Bless her heart!*


i agree, fuck the skinny girls:gun:


btw love goldust, about time RAW uses him for something


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Striker said:


> DARREN YOUNG IS IN THE BATTLE ROYAL :lmao :lmao :lmao


So many guys with forgotten angles in this. I can't believe how disorganized RAW is at this point.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Reminded me of the Goldust of old. Awesome!


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Goldust's finisher looked really cool.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I've got to agree with those getting ticked with the commercials...Jesus tapdancing christ, Did I tune into the commercial channel, with brief wrestling interuptions?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I just noticed Maryse isn't wearing as much make-up as she usually does.


She still is hot with less make up on


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

They should just have everyone come out to Darren Young's theme to save time.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> I didn't think they ever really were tbh.


:no:fpalm

You two must have no sense of humor.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Damn! They're giving Scare Tactics.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Oh god he's going to climax on the belt in the ring.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> calling primo to win battle royal and make orton submit at bragging rights


:agree:


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Fire at Heart said:


> Randy orton to rko all 20 battle royal members!!!!!!!


FUCK YEAH, I'd mark for that.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> calling primo to win battle royal and make orton submit at bragging rights


Too predictable.


----------



## Nishaz88 (Apr 9, 2007)

is wwe no longer PG? lol goldust was being very 'seductive' towards the belt, to say the least


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Next week when Ted get the belt back he will wonder why the belt is so sticky.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> calling primo to win battle royal and make orton submit at bragging rights


They should do that just to screw with Carlito :lmao.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> :no:fpalm
> 
> You two must have no sense of humor.


Or, Jackass is just utter shit.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Freaking PAPER JAMZ ADS.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

the return of carlito "the great", to win battle royal


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

all Vicki has to do is think she's a double cheesburger and she's finished


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Curb!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Please anyone, a quick recap of the night so far?? just got in


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

This could be brilliant for Teddy too, Ted needs a good feud to get him going, Goldust can provide this and can put him over in good time


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Darren Young in the battle royal?

I love how he disappears, reappears to eat an RKO, disappears, and reappears as a random extra in a battle royale. I would be surprised if they had any plans for this poor guy.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Sphynxx said:


> Next week when Ted get the belt back he will wonder why the belt is so sticky.


Or be jealous that it was the belt Gold Dust wanted and not him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kazz said:


> Reminded me of the Goldust of old. Awesome!


Yeah, me too. Attitude era Goldust ftw. Oh the memories...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

disappointed that Cena's still wearing his own shirts


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well isn't this the next generation feud? Their fathers got into it. 

Remember Sapphire and her Cadillac?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Fire at Heart said:


> Randy orton to rko all 20 battle royal members!!!!!!!


Since he is the champion, he will RKO all of them twice.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Calling Darren Young to be the 1st eliminated by members of the Nexus


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

nekkkus </3 bring back tarver nao :cuss:


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

lahabe said:


> Please anyone, a quick recap of the night so far?? just got in


Some adverts. a 1 minute section, loads more adverts, a 30 second match, more adverts.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Viper vs. Missing Link for the title


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Or, Jackass is just utter shit.


^ This


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I want to enter that to go to Vegas and tell Nickleback they're terrible. Maybe do a little bit of gambling, or hit a strip club.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> disappointed that Cena's still wearing his own shirts


Patience it'll make the moment he dose it all the sweeter


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's to a Santino Battle Royal win and Orton dropping the strap at Bragging Rights after the Viper takes a Cobra.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

This is officially the weirdest RAW I've seen in eons.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

but first heres a video package and a commercial


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tickets to Nickelback? I thought you wanted people to enter the contest.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

one thing has been lacking tonight and its made the show infinitely better.

no randy orton/ rkos


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Where is the WWE Champion?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It'd be great if whoever won that Nickelback thing didn't show up.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I suspect Primo to be the 1st elimination.


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

lahabe said:


> Please anyone, a quick recap of the night so far?? just got in


Bunch of squash matches, Edge verbally owned Cole & Miz, more commercials than should be allowed in an hour and half of tv.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

macho man got a tv spot


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ZeGermanz said:


> Some adverts. a 1 minute section, loads more adverts, a 30 second match, more adverts.


LOL. pretty much..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> Darren Young to win the Battle Royal. I'm calling it.


Payback for that RKO


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

lahabe said:


> Please anyone, a quick recap of the night so far?? just got in


-Cena joins Nexus and is forced to comply or else he is fired
-Tarver gets kicked out of Nexus
-Edge traded to Smackdown and will lead Team SD against Miz's Team Raw
-Goldust/Ted feud for the Million $ Belt
-Daniel Bryan jobs to Lobster Head
-Alicia and Natalya have a 10.5 Lime match


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> Some adverts. a 1 minute section, loads more adverts, a 30 second match, more adverts.


THNX that told me very much indeed, i can certainly go to bed now


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, call me a douche but in this recap there's CM Punk with the youngest recruit to the SES.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Am I the only one who gets sad by these Make A Wish promos?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Where is the WWE Champion?


Shhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Nishaz88 said:


> is wwe no longer PG? lol goldust was being very 'seductive' towards the belt, to say the least


Guys can hump inanimate objects and have it be PG. Women, however, can't even take a deep breath without it jumping to an X rating. That's TV.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Macho Man FTW!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

perro said:


> Patience it'll make the moment he dose it all the sweeter


yeah I guess, I'm just worried they'll never do it because they're worried about Cena merch sales going down or something.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey it's the latest attempt to grab votes for Linda.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Make A Wish is the coolest charity. Love seeing all these WWE stars present and past taking part.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

lahabe said:


> Please anyone, a quick recap of the night so far?? just got in


Jackass 3-D is coming out novemeber 15th, and companies have products for sale.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Gwilt said:


> -Cena joins Nexus and is forced to comply or else he is fired
> -Tarver gets kicked out of Nexus
> -Edge traded to Smackdown and will lead Team SD against Miz's Team Raw
> -Goldust/Ted feud for the Million $ Belt
> ...


Thank you very much.
There is still some gentlemen out there.

10,5 lime, damn, sorry too miss that


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Good to see Savage on WWE TV...


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm still going for Punk to win the Battle Royal


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Okay, call me a douche but in this recap there's CM Punk with the youngest head shaven recruit to the SES.


douche


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Or, Jackass is just utter shit.


Jackass is the most retarded show in the world...but don't try to act like it's not hilarious.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

This Make-A-Wish promo makes me realize how many fucking shirts Cena's had.

DAMN, I counted like 10!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Orton's gonna RKO everyone and win to become forever champion.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Jackass 3-D is coming out novemeber 15th, and companies have products for sale.


reped


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

NyQuil said:


> Am I the only one who gets sad by these Make A Wish promos?


I get wierded out, and that's why I could never be a WWE superstar, cause I wouldn't be there....


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

good to see that this is bigger to the WWE then "he left the company, we wont speak of him anymore".


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Judging by tonight's events, it is highly probable Miz is going to win the Battle Royal tonight.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

so, who does raw get from smackdown?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> Am I the only one who gets sad by these Make A Wish promos?


No


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Jackass is the most retarded show in the world...but don't try to act like it's not hilarious.


Erm, it isn't.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Is that Mae Young's hand all grown up? *


Has Henry been insuring him and paying child support? I think he came back to confront his daddy!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Jackass is the most retarded show in the world...but don't try to act like it's not hilarious.


:lmao contradictory ftw


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

holy shit this happened an hour ago, we dont need a recap


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

awesome!! show me what i already saw tonight!! please waste my time!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Make A Wish is the coolest charity. Love seeing all these WWE stars present and past taking part.


*Those make a wish things make me cry every single time...without fail.*


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is it me or all the black guys from Nexus are getting kicked out? Otunga is next and ironically he is the richest of the three and the one with most star power.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> so, who does raw get from smackdown?


I gonna say cm punk


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> This Make-A-Wish promo makes me realize how many fucking shirts Cena's had.
> 
> DAMN, I counted like 10!


-"You can't see me"
-AWA parody
-NES parody
-John Deere parody
-orange one
-purple one


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> so, who does raw get from smackdown?


Drew McIntyre perhaps?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"Nexus isn't all bad...sometimes we dress up like clowns and suprise kids at school."


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

David Otunga is offering his shoulder for Cena to cry on.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

otunga the therapist.

oh god.....


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

WHY DO THEY LET OTUNGA TALK?!

Also, fuck Otunga trying to usurp Barrett. Don't you dare do it.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Otunga is so gay.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Is Otunga doing a gay gimmick?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol otunga to win and the iwc collapses


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Otunga and Cena having a heart-to-heart.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Once again hinting at Otunga. Maybe an "attempt to overthrow Barrett" angle. But why does it have to be Otunga...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How _you_ doing Otunga?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That didn't seem gay at all


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Cena is playing this perfectly


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

They are really trying to get rid of Otunga too.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

either Otunga's the voice of reason..or he's about to lather him in baby oil


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so obvious that cena is gonna get otunga to turn on barrett


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sympathetic Otunga is sympathetic.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

David Otunga doing his damnedest to form a bromance with Cena.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WTF IS WITH ALL THE RECAPS.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Otunga showing his fatherly side.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

if you ever need to talk, you can talk to me....lots of little wrinkles in this angle...it's interesting and i kind of like how slow it's going...


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

could Nexus ged rid of Wade and make Cena their new leader?


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Otunga is so on the down low.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Now Otunga is the psychologist of the group? Now I see why he is a shit wrestler... he does not even know how to talk to himself


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Otunga is setting up something,I thing his going to take over the group


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

DFUSCMAN said:


> otunga the therapist.
> 
> oh god.....


Therapist, or the rapist. Vote now!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Otunga just sealed his fate in Nexus thanks to his 'talk' with Cena


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Y2j mention?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Main event time


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

No WWE Champion all night? What the hell?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I can see Cena crying to Otunga because Barrett was being mean to him.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ew otunga

BATTLE ROYAAL


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

New Sheamus here alright guys ? ? ? ? ?? ? ??!? !?? !? !?! ?!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Do your cartwheel Morrison , do it !


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

How can John Morrison use his Parkour in this match?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Otunga looked like a child molester talking to his new favorite kid.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

he should have gotten close to his ear and whisper"Google Me"


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Commercial soon?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

they really doing all 20?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Do we really need entrances? (Besides Darren Young's)


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sheamus prob wins 

DH to eliminate Tyson Kid


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

"It's time for me to go back to FCW."


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, the audience is totally dead for R-Truth, confirming that his pops were 100% due to "What's Up."


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

Gwilt said:


> -Cena joins Nexus and is forced to comply or else he is fired
> -Tarver gets kicked out of Nexus
> -Edge traded to Smackdown and will lead Team SD against Miz's Team Raw
> -Goldust/Ted feud for the Million $ Belt
> ...


You forgot LayCool shockingly losing to the Bellas


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Man I love Truth's theme song.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Jomo! Swag!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> he should have gotten close to his ear and whisper"Google Me"


God damn it, you made me spit up my drink. That was hilarious.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Truth and Morrison...two people who should have stayed the fuck on Smackdown.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> No WWE Champion all night? What the hell?


RKO to whoever wins the battle royal.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Derek said:


> How can John Morrison use his Parkour in this match?


dont you mean his Parkour TRAINING?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

RIGHT TIME FOR ME TO GET CRUNK

sheamus is going to win.. fpalm


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

too many limes too many limes


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

too many limes


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Are they about to take another commercial for all these entrances or are we watching them all?
I'd rather just watch them all, there's been way too many breaks.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Too many limes!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hm... just a random thought, but... what if Cena slowly helps turn the rest of the Nexus members on Barrett, and then take over himself?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

TOO MANY LIMES


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Who's gonna get first eliminated?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

im gonna be pissed if darren young doesnt come in last or gets cut


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So. Raw Summarised: promo, commercial, recap of promo, commercial, crappy comedy, video package, commercial, promo, recap, recap of the first recap, commercial, crappy comedy, re-commercial-cap.

And for some reason, Shéamus is booked in two matches. Wonderful.




Commercial.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm pulling for Santino, unless Punk comes in


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ok that was freaking amazing, cena tease nexus music


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TOO MANY LIMES!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

No pop at all for Cena.. i think its fair to say that he's been overused tonight


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> he should have gotten close to his ear and whisper"Google Me"


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

TOO MANY LIMES , TOO MANY LIMES


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Truth and Morrison...two people who should have stayed the fuck on Smackdown.


Agreed. They should have got traded too


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

oh man


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Well, we know Sheamus isn't winning.

Cena needs to put a Nexus shirt on. He looks too out of place.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is he such a sad Sally when he agreed to the stipulation?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Aw, he shouldn've been in the shirt! 
Hopefully next week, but no later than Bragging Rights.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I heard Cena's music and figured Darren Young was coming out.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cant believe theyre giving young a jobber entrance


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fuck sake. Young will come out during the break.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think the crowd is cooked for the night.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I cannot believe the BS commercial time they're giving. WTF is going on?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Why is cena still wearing his fucking gay ass never give up shit? He's Nexus NOW, he's suppose wear Nexus colors!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I seriously thought they were going to have Darren Young come out as Cena.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

We saw Bryan and Divas with jobber entrances yet have to watch through most of this lot? Arg.

Cena looks dead happy


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

bryan to interfere an eliminate sheamus please


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Someone Get Cena a Nexus shirt and hat


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Panther said:


> Well, we know Sheamus isn't winning.
> 
> Cena needs to put a Nexus shirt on. He looks too out of place.


Wasn't he told he has to earn it?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Heath Slater is going to win this. Bank on it.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I am going to be pissed if I dont get to hear Young's awesome theme song.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Cynic said:


> Wow, the audience is totally dead for R-Truth, confirming that his pops were 100% due to "What's Up."


I noticed that too, and I think so did R-Truth. He looked a little upset like he was aware of that very fact.

I'd be pissed too if the thing that got me over was put on the shelf.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Why is he such a sad Sally when he agreed to the stipulation?


Jee maybe because he is a face and didn't want to be a part of Nexus? Or does that make to much sense? Of course someone would be sad if they got screwed to lose, and this applies to anything.

Well maybe more angry then sad, but it is just like Michaels being sad when he was under JBL.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Damn...the commercials are getting more airtime than the Raw matches tonight.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

when the fuck are we going to find out who edge got traded for!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> I am going to be pissed if I dont get to hear Young's awesome theme song.


I wont. When I first heard it, I was drifting to sleep and it scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Joel said:


> Fuck sake. Young will come out during the break.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Barret getting removed as leader of Nexuses would be awesome.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

They should've had Young walk in behind Cena covering his face with his hands.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Punk is winning this. He's the trade, and the Cena/Nexus angle is enough without getting Randy Hogan and his belt involved. He needs a feud to squash another random hated heel. And Punk is the new Jericho (loses every match), so, job away, Chick Magnet, job away.

That's my call.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> he should have gotten close to his ear and whisper"Google Me"


I can't stop laughing. 
That would have been awesome!
I can picture it so well.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> when the fuck are we going to find out who edge got traded for!


right now!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

punk is the trade, hence why hes not in smackdow intro


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Cynic said:


> Wow, the audience is totally dead for R-Truth, confirming that his pops were 100% due to "What's Up."


Totally. The song was more over than the wrestler who wrote it. Lol.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll kick off if they give Young a jobber entrance!


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

CM Punk as the surprise entrant in this (as the person that was traded for Edge) and win this ... I hope.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Punk is winning this. He's the trade, and the Cena/Nexus angle is enough without getting Randy Hogan and his belt involved. He needs a feud to squash another random hated heel. And Punk is the new Jericho (loses every match), so, job away, Chick Magnet, job away.
> 
> That's my call.


Except CM stands for COOKIE MONSTER not CHICK MAGNET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> when the fuck are we going to find out who edge got traded for!



Pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease let it be C.M. Punk


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Punk showing up and winning this would be fucking EPIC.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

perro said:


> bryan to interfere an eliminate sheamus please


That might be the only that that can save his credibility this week, although ideally you'd want someone to sell a beating like that for a couple of weeks


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I predicted that Punk will go to RAW and it should happen now.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

Big Show at a fancy restaurant- hilarious.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

JeremyCB23 said:


> when the fuck are we going to find out who edge got traded for!


Shit I didn't see that part. At least he will go back to HIS show.

And probably RAW is getting JTG or someone no one cares about.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

think its safe to say darren young is the most over wrestler right now, WWE better give him what he deserves.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Please let there be Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

SabresBuffalo said:


> Big Show at a fancy restaurant- hilarious.


say what?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I bet it's Swagger... again.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> punk is the trade, hence why hes not in smackdow intro


Wait, did they say there would be a trade???

That would completely make sense.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

It's unlikely, but they could very well swerve us and have Miz win it.

Edge had several title matches when he was holding MITB.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

the-gaffer said:


> That might be the only that that can save his credibility this week, although ideally you'd want someone to sell a beating like that for a couple of weeks


kicking the hell out of sheamus next week would work too imo


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been calling Punk to win this thing since they said it would be a battle royal, maybe that would explain why he wasn't on the new SD! intro


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Regal's got this one in the bag.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

He had a jobber entrance.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Where's Young?!?!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So Barrett is obviously winning this I suppose


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

FUCK Young came out during the commercial


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I wanted to hear One Two Three...


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Darren Young sighting!!!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

No Punk


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

No Punk?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wait where in the hell is punk?!?!?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

NOOO NOT EVAN BOURNEEEE


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

All jobbers to get out first


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Evan gone? :no:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao evan


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Good thing ARi and Percy Watson did not join Nexus to be in this.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

perro said:


> kicking the hell out of sheamus next week would work too imo


That's not really realistic though is it? they will want to keep Sheamus as strong as possible for HHH's return, not have a little 185lbs guy beat the crap out of him


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Punk to come out at last minute - I'm calling it.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

BLACK CENA IS IN IT!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Noooooo punk


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

hopefully cena goes superman against wwe


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Come on Darren!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bye Evan, Regal, Hart Dynasty.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Frozen Inferno said:


> Regal's got this one in the bag.


Damn, wrong already. :gun:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

young and barrett are goin at it


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So Young is nothing? Just absolutely nothing. 
No mention or anything.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Come on Young!!!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

evan bourne, jobber to the stars.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

my god the wrestling sucks on Raw -_-


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Maybe they're waiting to tell Punk he's been traded on Smackdown


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Marking for Black Cena and Ryder. Woo Woo Woo

Edit: Lol. jk about ryder


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

How can they have a battle royal without Khali?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Woo.. woo...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena and Barrett the last two, Barrett instructs Cena to eliminate himself.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Santino set himself a new record high time in a Battle Royal


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Primos out!? What the fuck!? I'm out


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this match just got shitty. No more Zak Ryder


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Ryder wasn't first eliminated!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Henry's been on twice. :O 


RATINGS!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Primo lasted longer than I anticipated


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Primo & Zack thrown out like trash.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> FUCK Young came out during the commercial


Obviously they didn't want to televise his huge pop. It would make Cena and the other faces look weak.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cole, Universe != Nexus.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Mark Henry in TWO MATCHES in one night? These ratings will be sky high.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No more ratings


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, and Ratings to drop


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Why is Mr.Money in the Bank in this match?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

"Otunga, Thanks for coming". LOL


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

more commercials, jesus. you've gotta be shitting me.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

A FUCKING COMMERCIAL?!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!??!?!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

FUCK OFF WITH THESE COMMERCIALS!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW WTF IS THIS BS THAT IS RAW.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Finale SAW? Damn that sucks!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Lol having a conversation during a battle royal lmao!!!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Let's have a domestic in the middle of a battle royal :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I see that the mind controlling arm band hasn't taken Cena over.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And this is all for Otunga... LOL


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Fuck off Vince, you're minted enough as it is without all these stupid ad breaks.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This is the HBK/JBL servitude angle all over again. Except with more people.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This makes everyone who complained about commercials during any other Raw look like pussies. This is way, way worse.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I love the hate for 2 minute commercials :lmao


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Why is Mr.Money in the Bank in this match?


Having the briefcase doesn't disqualify him from earning a legit title shot.

Edge had several World Title matches when he was holding MITB the first time around.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Was Cena shouting He's against you to Barrett?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WWE adverts are the worse.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

So Cena just eliminated his only man-buddy? Not a good move Cena.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Why were they angry at Cena? He helped save Barrett. Was it because he didn't fight Mark Henry?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, can anyone get a picture of the beginning of the battle royal where 
Cena and Nexus were in a stance on the other side of the ring from everyone?? 
They were in a cool pose.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Where's Punk, dammit?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

smackdown1111 said:


> Jee maybe because he is a face and didn't want to be a part of Nexus? Or does that make to much sense? Of course someone would be sad if they got screwed to lose, and this applies to anything.
> 
> Well maybe more angry then sad, but it is just like Michaels being sad when he was under JBL.


If he didn't want to be apart of Nexus, he wouldn't have agreed to the match. Screwed or not, he willingly took the chance.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay I've figured it out, Cena is going to use psychological warfare, make Barrett paranoid about all the other members of Nexus and that's how he'll destroy it from within!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Dammit Raw is just as bad as smackdown was last friday with the damn commercials


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Still pissed that Ryder and Regal and Primo were eliminated while DiBiase and Truth remain in the match.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

this is how NXT was last week. 80 percent of the show was commercials. If this is some new thing with WWE then they are fucking retarded. No wonder the ratings are going down. We want to watch wrestling, not fucking COMMERCIALS!!!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Why is Mr.Money in the Bank in this match?


At this point, it's safe to say that the WWE writers and creative think that the Money in the Bank is a bragging right now instead of a way to challenge the WWE champion.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

The amount of adds are fucking unbelievable, this is the first RAW I've watched live in ages and I just can't remember them being this many, in the UK by law you're not allowed to have more than 12 minutes per hour of adds, this feels like 20 minutes per hour at least


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

If Punk comes out and wins I'll need to change my pants.

I don't see who it would be unless they want to do Sheamus again or Barrett but I don't see them throwing Orton into the whole Nexus angle


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ODRiley said:


> this is how NXT was last week. 80 percent of the show was commercials. If this is some new thing with WWE then they are fucking retarded. No wonder the ratings are going down. We want to watch wrestling, not fucking COMMERCIALS!!!


Same as the live Smackdown as well


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

young better still be in the match


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I just noticed Maryse isn't wearing as much make-up as she usually does.


Yeah I think she usually uses this


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> Was Cena shouting He's against you to Barrett?


i thought that too. maybe..barrett and cena kick slater and gabriel out and then it's cena, barrett, husky and joe hennig


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

hazuki said:


> No Punk?


i thought it was raw superstars anyway?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Stone Cold really should have played the little brother in "Legendary."

Cena: "It really scares you, doesn't it?"

Austin: "Of course it does, you jackass."


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Is RAW actually going to finish at 4:15 for a change? :O


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Youngs gone


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The mom in Legendary appears to be one of the most irritating "supposed to be sympathetic" characters I have seen in a while.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

There goes young


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Young taken out during the commercial break. What a jobber LOL


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

sorry to all you darren young marks.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Why is Mr.Money in the Bank in this match?


Miz could win here fight Randy beat Randy and be the first guy to be World Champion and Mr MITB.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

DY eliminated in the break, fuck this!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And Young is out too... Damn


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Darren Young keeps failing :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> The mom in Legendary appears to be one of the most irritating "supposed to be sympathetic" characters I have seen in a while.


SHE JUST WANTS HER SON BACK, BUT SHE STILL DOESN'T KNOW HOW


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, Young really means nothing.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

FUUUCK YOU WWE!! WHY DID YOU ELIMINATE DARREN


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YOung


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Fuck off Vince, you're minted enough as it is without all these stupid ad breaks.


Strangely enough, Vince has absolutely nothing to do with the adds on RAW, they are entirely down to USA, USA pay the WWE and then play adds throughout the show, Vince doesn't get one penny from the adds during a RAW, they only get the money from USA, thus why the WWE have no problem doing add free shows, thats a USA promotional call


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ouch on the way Young fell from the ring


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

We need to stop ginger on ginger crime.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Battle of the gingers!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Something tells me Sheamus is going to win.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

The ending had better be epic since Young has already been eliminated... :no:


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

It's so going to be Cena and Barrett as the final two!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, so much for any storyline involving Young.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Morrison No sells one of Gabriel's kicks.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

McDonald's vs. Wendy's by the ropes just now. :lmao


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Orton to RKO winner. Cheap pop.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

From this thread it looks like Young is the most over guy on Raw.

Bout damn time!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

tyson lasted a long time...wow


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah, Cena is sooooo Barrett's bitch.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ the crowd BOOING cena this is Great!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

its a long shot but.....

Morrison to win...


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Orton to RKO winner. Cheap pop.


He's going to RKO the winner 5 times. Gotta keep up with his quota.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Tyson Kidd lasted more than DH Piece of Smith.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

wonder if wade and cena are the last ones and end up eliminating each other


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So Cena is just protecting Barret? lol


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

so i guess cm punk ain't coming to raw =\


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> McDonald's vs. Wendy's by the ropes just now. :lmao


Yeah and we already know who won the competition LOL


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Orton to RKO winner. Cheap pop.


i swear i was just about to post this and then realized if i lived in denial, i can convince myself randy orton doesnt exist. thanks for dragging me back down.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> From this thread it looks like Young is the most over guy on Raw.
> 
> Bout damn time!


It's amazing what a theme can do for a guy :lmao


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Fuck Truth for ruining the Cena/Miz staredown.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Morrison!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nice elimination


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wade Barrett not getting Cena to help Gabriel..










Wade Barrett doesn't care about African people.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

we need sum "this is awful" chants


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Has Cole said the Longest Weekly shit during Raw yet? :S


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

THANK YOU JEBUS...JOMO takes out the Miz


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

It might actually be Jomo LOL


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't get how Cena should be fired if Barrett doesn't win, King isn't explaining this very well which only means Barrett is likely to win


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

JoMo finally gets the better of Miz.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison eliminated miz.


That felt good


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Swag said:


> Morrison eliminated miz.
> 
> 
> That felt good


Real Good


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

R-Truth eliminating Gabriel is disgusting.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

What a fucking fake elimination for Gabriel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swag said:


> Morrison eliminated miz.
> 
> 
> That felt good


And yet it doesn't even matter because Miz can get a title match at any time. Does it still feel good?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is so funny. poor Cena..


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

DANIEL BRYAN!!! PLEASE HELP ELIMINATE SHEAMUS!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The IWC's faves, Morrison and Ted making it to the end!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Dibiase lasted longer than mr mitb :lmao

Where is truth?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

morrison eliminating miz made me feel like i just watched my son get beat up


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

morrison is being booked strong


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

What the hell does it say on Barrett's tights?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> And yet it doesn't even matter because Miz can get a title match at any time. Does it still feel good?


....Too mean


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

LOL IDIOT


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Morrison looks like a complete idiot.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> R-Truth eliminating Gabriel is awesome.


I agree


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Morrison =(


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Wait what happened? Morrison messed up LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Good job Morrison.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

See ya morrison.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd mark if somehow King Booker comes out at the end of the match and starts trash talking everyone.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuck morrison is out....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

GOOD THING HE DID NOT DO THAT ONTO STEEL STEPS, CENA WOULD BE [email protected]!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought it would be JoMo and then have a feud with Miz over the title.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

So its either Cena, Sheamus, or Barrett.



No one all too exciting (i.e. Gabriel)
If Wade wins it's too obv. Or Cena betrays Barrett and we go into end of the show.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Too many Limes is gone.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Herp derp no one saw this coming


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Fingerpoke of Doom coming up.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Here we go...


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Cena will win.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bye lime and lobster.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LIMES! LIMES! LIMES!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Barrett has to win this. I can't stomach another Orton/Cena match.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena to pull a Virgil...in 3....2....1


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

He''s gonna take a dive!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Barrett vs Orton


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HBK/JBL all over again.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I called it. (It was obvious in fairness)


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, Cena's going to leave the ring.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

This should be easy... Do what Khali did botching... go over the top ropes


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Take a walk cena!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Cena's been bought out! Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

nice to see a crowd that actually cares .


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

AA then self-elimination imo


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

crowd is so good


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Crowd is HOT!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is well done


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> HBK/JBL all over again.


Recycled storyline, ftw.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

no cena sucks chants for once!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This absolutely SUCKS to not have JR for this. Crowd is making up for that in some part though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

you think Dixie is ready to tweet a "special surprise" if Cena gets fired?


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

cena to smackdown ...


----------



## Nishaz88 (Apr 9, 2007)

this sucks, wade barrett is crap, he dont deserve no title match


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

The stipulation was that Cena join Nexus, not become Barret's servant. What a horrible, horrible angle.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Get fired John! Come on


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Barrett to beat Orton.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes sir


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

well new T-shirt time...since cena JUST GAVE UP! MOTHERFUCKER!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Good stuff.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> HBK/JBL all over again.


It's funny everyone here wanted Cena in Nexus, now that he is. It's still the same old shit!

I just don't get it, why can't everyone at least gave common sense and think shit out?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

RKO TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

FINALLY! An Orton appearance.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh great...


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I smell an RKO.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

imminent RKO


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Called it.

"NO MAOR WWE UNIVERSE!" 
Shut up King.

Besides all the commercials, it's been a good episode of RAW.
Cena just went up in my book.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Finally the champ appears!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

muhahaha


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Fuck yes



'bout time we saw Orton


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

YES, barrett #1 contender


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Here come about 27 rko's


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And Orton to RKO the shit out of Barret, if Cena allows him to


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

RKO imminent.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Randy "Ratings Killer" Orton

Great! ¬_¬


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

So much baby oil.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Orton just took some of the wind out of the sails of a fairly huge Raw moment.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

Orton to rko Barett 10 times....


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

no sound at all for Barret...Orton to go all super and RKO everyone....

or just pose...I guess


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Staredown, ftw!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

And he's wearing his ring gear like he plans to wrestle?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I guess the RKO's were getting stale?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

no RKO?

WTF?!

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi, I'm the world champion and I just found out who my challenger is going to be. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to enter the ring and fire him up for no reason.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

No RKO? I am disappoint.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Who did they trade Edge for? WWE is such a mess nowadays with their storylines.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Did Orton have a weak pop???


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Commercials > Orton


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RAW better not have that many commercial breaks ever again. 
It really took away from the show.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

No Punk today... :/


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Meh..


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

If the ratings are good for this episode it will prove ortons a ratings killer


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

No RKO!?!?.....Shocking to me really


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Panther said:


> And he's wearing his ring gear like he plans to wrestle?


For the dark main event I guess.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Still wonder who got traded.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Randy had his bronzer applied better than Wade.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Orton was only on the show for 30 seconds, and he didn't RKO anyone. Raw of the year.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

GreenBax said:


> The stipulation was that Cena join Nexus, not become Barret's servant. What a horrible, horrible angle.


Exactly, and what made it worse was the GM butting in and basically saying he has to take orders from Barrett. I didn't hear that in the stipulations.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Good night folks!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Nishaz88 said:


> this sucks, wade barrett is crap, he dont deserve no title match


Agreed, seeing him get a mega push is annoying.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Well this really was a shitty ending


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> Orton was only on the show for 30 seconds, and he didn't RKO anyone. Raw of the year.


I'll second that!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Still wonder who got traded.



Luke Gallows :shocked:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

perro said:


> If the ratings are good for this episode it will prove ortons a ratings killer


 yeah, Cena joining Nexus would have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, damn, I didn't think the Nexus/Cena thing was gonna move so fast toward a Barrett title shot. I also thought Punk would be the big surprise entrant/SD trade. WWE creative hasn't been painfully predictable 2 nights in a row. I better look outside and see if we're still on planet Earth.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Super Sheamus is cool.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

GreenBax said:


> The stipulation was that Cena join Nexus, not become Barret's servant. What a horrible, horrible angle.


Don't say that about a heel storyline.

Heel storylines always make sense and they're always great no matter how horrible and stupid they are.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

abrown0718 said:


> Exactly, and what made it worse was the GM butting in and basically saying he has to take orders from Barrett. I didn't hear that in the stipulations.


What would be the point of Cena joining Nexus if he didn't have to take Barrett's orders?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I think Orton might have hurt himself last night when he hit that RKO off the steps


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Odd Raw, but ok nonetheless. Expect Barrett to win the title in 3 weeks.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> Orton was only on the show for 30 seconds, and he didn't RKO anyone. Worst Raw ever.


I agree.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Worst Raw Ever.

I bet there was at least 35 mins of commercials.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Orton had a very Sheamus-like night as champion.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if the increase in commericals is because WWE isn't making much off their mediocre PPV's anymore.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

way to kill the brand wwe..sure its different but all we're gonna see week in week out is "do this do that" and just force his way to the top which sorry but if you wanna make it to the top you should have to earn it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> *Worst Raw Ever.*
> 
> I bet there was at least 35 mins of commercials.


.......The fuck....


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

i would watch the condemned but i never watch stuff on network tv due to them editing the crap out of movies


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Odd Raw, but ok nonetheless. Expect Barrett to win the title in 3 weeks.


Nope, he won't win.

Orton is gonna win.

It's too predictable right now for Barrett to win, and the end is gonna go just like JBL/HBK did, Cena's gonna have to choose to either help Orton or Barrett or just attack both, whatever the circumstances are, somehow, someway, Orton's gonna get the W.

And that's great for me, cause I get to hear you guys whine and bitch and cry just like the little kids did last night.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Don't say that about a heel storyline.
> 
> Heel storylines always make sense and they're always great no matter how horrible and stupid they are.


what is this i dont even

A "heel" storyline? How many storylines don't involve a face as well as a heel?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Either this leads to Cena turning heel and brutally beating Orton or leads to them teaming up in some way to earn Cena's freedom back.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> I think Orton might have hurt himself last night when he hit that RKO off the steps


Yeah I think he did too, cause after he hit it, he kinda twitched his neck a bit.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

JerseyScottie said:


> way to kill the brand wwe..sure its different but all we're gonna see week in week out is "do this do that" and just force his way to the top which sorry but if you wanna make it to the top you should have to earn it.


Pretty much, forcing Barret down our throats without him having to earn it is a huge turnoff.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kevfactor said:


> i would watch the condemned but i never watch stuff on network tv due to them editing the crap out of movies


its a shit movie in general


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

What a let down. Two Diva's matches was 2 too many. And what was the point of burying Bryan? Supposidely he is the US champion, and he couldn't even get a real entrance? I understand Sheamus is a main eventer, but there are plenty of other people on the roster who could have gottes squashed like that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> what is this i dont even
> 
> A "heel" storyline? How many storylines don't involve a face as well as a heel?


Yeah I wanted to edit it and say Nexus but I was like fuck it.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

JerseyScottie said:


> way to kill the brand wwe..sure its different but all we're gonna see week in week out is "do this do that" and just force his way to the top which sorry but if you wanna make it to the top you should have to earn it.


He's a goddamn heel. Cheating to win is part of the plan.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

This was a pretty decent raw, alot better than what they have gave us in quite a while


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Apparently Cena is only allowed to attack the darker members of Nexxus


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Yeah I think he did to, cause after he hit it, he kinda twitched his neck a bit.


randy orton twitched after an rko? holy shit call the new york times i have a new front page for them. i mean he never twitches, never, not even in the slightest.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Highly dissapointing ending. Cena should have at least attacked Barratt and then got out the ring. His orders were for Barrett to win nothing about not crippling him first.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Best RAW in a while.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

perro said:


> .......The fuck....


It's certainly up there. When there's 500% as much ad time as wrestling time, you can't call it anything other than utter shit.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Worst Raw Ever.
> 
> I bet there was at least 35 mins of commercials.


Plus two horrible pointless Diva matches:frustrate


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Freelancer said:


> What a let down. Two Diva's matches was 2 too many. And what was the point of burying Bryan? Supposidely he is the US champion, and he couldn't even get a real entrance? I understand Sheamus is a main eventer, but there are plenty of other people on the roster who could have gottes squashed like that.


The concept of a feud is lost on you isnt it?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> He's a goddamn heel. Cheating to win is part of the plan.


That's the oldest excuse in the book.

There's no rule saying just because you're a heel, you have the cheat to win in 98.5% of your matches.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Better than what we are used to, but still could have turned out a lot better.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Freelancer said:


> And what was the point of burying Bryan? Supposidely he is the US champion, and he couldn't even get a real entrance? I understand Sheamus is a main eventer, but there are plenty of other people on the roster who could have gottes squashed like that.


Agreed. Bryan should have had a strong showing in the battle royale. Let R-Truth or someone else take that beating.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Barrett won't win this time. He migh win at a Survivor Series/TLC rematch. We've still got to squeeze in a Miz reign before July next year as well ...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rmx820 said:


> Orton was only on the show for 30 seconds, and he didn't RKO anyone. Raw of the year.


And Cena is Nexus and Barrett's the #1 contender. Seconded.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Wrestling wise - 1/10

Entertainment wise - 10/10

I'm perfectly fine with that. I don't watch WWE to see **** matches. 
Tonight was epic and loltastic at parts. I loved it


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> It's certainly up there. When there's 500% as much ad time as wrestling time, you can't call it anything other than utter shit.


the adds sucked, but the actual content of the show was really good

it was no where near the worse

u'd have to have the attention span of like a month to actually believe that


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

A great entertaining show.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> That's the oldest excuse in the book.
> 
> There's no rule saying just because you're a heel, you have the cheat to win in 98.5% of your matches.


:lmao I guess you weren't around during the godly McMahon-Helmsley angle.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's how it will go down:

Cena helps Barrett win the title against Orton at Bragging Rights.

Barrett will hold on to the strap till Survivor Series where Cena will win the title and his freedom from Nexus.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Commercials killed what would have been a good RAW otherwise.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> It's certainly up there. When there's 500% as much ad time as wrestling time, you can't call it anything other than utter shit.


I disagree, the commercials made this the best Raw ever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> :lmao I guess you weren't around during the godly McMahon-Helmsley angle.


Yes I was around.

But you're making it seem like just because he's a heel he has to win every match by cheating.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Nope, he won't win.
> 
> Orton is gonna win.


I only say that because of how Nexus has been booked so far. And I would like to think that they will go a different route than just recycling the JBL/HBK storyline.

Ultimately Cena will leave the group and continue the feud with Barrett. I can see it being over the WWE title, with Barrett as champ.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

perro said:


> The concept of a feud is lost on you isnt it?


If Danielson and Sheamus start feuding then fine but I feel like it was just a one time thing to make Sheamus look strong after losing to Orton. 

Danielson/Sheamus wouldn't be beneficial to anyone anyway.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> :lmao I guess you weren't around during the godly McMahon-Helmsley angle.


Stephanie actually made that storyline enjoyable whereas Barret's makes me cringe.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

7/10 for this RAW


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> I only say that because of how Nexus has been booked so far. And I would like to think that they will go a different route than just recycling the JBL/HBK storyline.
> 
> Ultimately Cena will leave the group and continue the feud with Barrett. I can see it being over the WWE title, with Barrett as champ.


If Barrett does win, there's no way he goes past Survivor Series with it.

Cena's gonna win and reclaim his place on top if that happens.

But I would love to see Orton win at Bragging Rights, just so I can hear all the crying and bitching from you guys. "OMG!! ORTON BURIED WADE BARRETT! ALL HE DOES IS RKO PEOPLE! THIS IS HOW YOU BOOK YOUR FUTURE #1 HEEL! WAY TO BURY THE NEXUS!"

And I just can laugh the whole time.

I'll rate this RAW 4/10, would've been a 2/10, but the fact that Randy Orton appeared & Maryse looked sexy boosted it to a 4.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Akihiko said:


> Stephanie actually made that storyline enjoyable whereas Barret's makes me cringe.


And if Stephanie hadn't been wearing extremely revealing outfits just about every week? But a good storyline making you cringe means I don't have to take your post seriously. 

It's amazing. We get something different and people STILL bitch. How about you just stop watching? Then come back the next week like you always do.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I like how they're playing up the whole storyline about Cena and Nexus through out the entire night. It made worth watching. And hey Goldust is relevant again.
Everything else I didn't care for that much.

Pretty average Raw if you ask me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> And if Stephanie hadn't been wearing extremely revealing outfits just about every week? But a good storyline making you cringe means I don't have to take your post seriously.
> 
> It's amazing. We get something different and people STILL bitch. How about you just stop watching? Then come back the next week like you always do.


Here's a thought...

Just because you think it's a good storyline doesn't mean everyone else does.

And yes we're getting something different, like we've never seen a superstar being forced to handle another's dirty work and help them win the title...Oh wait, that was just last year.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> That's the oldest excuse in the book.
> 
> There's no rule saying just because you're a heel, you have the cheat to win in 98.5% of your matches.


There's not a rule, no. But I can't think of one of the truly great heels in history that didn't cheat...


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Cena will help Barret win. I thought Barret should've took the strap at NOC but this scenario is just far too interesting. Its exactly what Cena needs to be in right now. He looks noble, sympathetic, scorned, impaired, but only this time its necessary.

It was about time the NEXUS angle moved forward after 3 months of filler.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> And if Stephanie hadn't been wearing extremely revealing outfits just about every week? But a good storyline making you cringe means I don't have to take your post seriously.
> 
> It's amazing. We get something different and people STILL bitch. How about you just stop watching? Then come back the next week like you always do.


The fact that you consider a recycled storyline "different" means you are either a)An idiot or B) A fanboy unworthy of a reply from me. The first part of your post gives me that impression.

I will sum my post up with LRN2Opionon brah.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow Orton got oiled up for no RKO??


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Here's a thought...
> 
> Just because you think it's a good storyline doesn't mean everyone else does.
> 
> And yes we're getting something different, like we've never seen a superstar being forced to handle another's dirty work and help them win the title...Oh wait, that was just last year.


Well the majority here do so.....


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

perro said:


> the adds sucked, but the actual content of the show was really good
> 
> it was no where near the worse
> 
> u'd have to have the attention span of like a month to actually believe that


The Edge segment was good, and the Cena/Nexus stuff threatened to go somewhere interesting, but that's all the content there actually was. The rest of it was throwaway comedy, 30 second matches, recaps, commercials and video packages.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Swag said:


> Well the majority here do so.....


Your point?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Swag said:


> Well the majority here do so.....


And the majority of you here also think Christian should be the #1 guy in the company and that just because you're a heel you're automatically a better wrestler then you were months ago, so what the hell does majority have to do with it??


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> If Barrett does win, there's no way he goes past Survivor Series with it.
> 
> Cena's gonna win and reclaim his place on top if that happens.
> 
> ...


It's inevitable that this whole storyline is going to end up as Cena being superior over Nexus. In the meantime, Barrett winning the title is a possibility. Especially if they plan on doing a Cena/Orton title match at Wrestlemania next year. 

That whole logic of Orton just giving out RKOs and burying talent is getting tiresome. Oh, also being a ratings killer.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> And the majority of you here also think Christian should be the #1 guy in the company and that just because you're a heel you're automatically a better wrestler then you were months ago, so what the hell does majority have to do with it??


The majority of kids also think Cena is the best wrestler ever. The majority opinion is clearly the only "correct" one in Swag's world.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I thought wade had an NXT title shot. Why did he need to win the battle royal?


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

that was interesting...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> And the majority of you here also think Christian should be the #1 guy in the company and that just because you're a heel you're automatically a better wrestler then you were months ago, so what the hell does majority have to do with it??


I never said it was the right thing. You said just cause he likes doesn't mean everyone else likes it, but 98% of the forum does


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

llamadux said:


> I thought wade had an NXT title shot. Why did he need to win the battle royal?


He lost his match.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Team RAW: The Miz, John Morrison, R-Truth, Evan Bourne, Mark Henry, Justin Gabriel & Daniel Bryan
Team Smackdown: Edge, Big Show, MVP, Kofi Kingston, Cody Rhodes, Drew McKintyre & Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Didn't think it was a very good show. The Edge/Cole/Miz/Riley segment was the best part. That and Maryse's tits. CeNexus was alright, didn't care for anything else. The main event kind of sucked.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> It's inevitable that this whole storyline is going to end up as Cena being superior over Nexus. In the meantime, Barrett winning the title is a possibility. Especially if they plan on doing a Cena/Orton title match at Wrestlemania next year.
> 
> That whole logic of Orton just giving out RKOs and burying talent is getting tiresome. Oh, also being a ratings killer.


I know it's just like how a year ago all we heard was "TEH FIVE MOVES OF DOOM! WHY DOES CENA NEVER LOSE? CENA NEEDS TO TURN HEEL! CENA IS SO STALE! WHY DOES CENA PANDER TO THE CROWD SO MUCH?"

But if Barrett wins, I'm expecting a horrible title reign, because there's no way he goes past a month with the title.

He's gonna have a title reign much like Edge's 1st one after he cashed in on Cena.

Hold it for a couple weeks, get your little bragging rights, then the ultimate burial and down to the mid-card.




Swag said:


> I never said it was the right thing. You said just cause he likes doesn't mean everyone else likes it, but 98% of the forum does


Yeah and obviously I'm not the only person that doesn't like it, I may be in the 2% range but I'm not alone.

And of course 98% of the forum loves the Nexus angle, it's heels getting a push, why wouldn't they like it?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

llamadux said:


> I thought wade had an NXT title shot. Why did he need to win the battle royal?


Already been used at Night of Champions in the Six pack challenge.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Swag said:


> I never said it was the right thing. You said just cause he likes doesn't mean everyone else likes it, but 98% of the forum does


This thread doesn't consist of 98% of this forum. WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> The majority of kids also think Cena is the best wrestler ever. The majority opinion is clearly the only "correct" one in Swag's world.


clearly you can't read


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Logically, wouldn't it behoove Barrett if he and Cena both got eliminated at the same time?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Swag said:


> clearly you can't read


You brought up the majority opinion argument in the first place.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> I know it's just like how a year ago all we heard was "TEH FIVE MOVES OF DOOM! WHY DOES CENA NEVER LOSE? CENA NEEDS TO TURN HEEL! CENA IS SO STALE! WHY DOES CENA PANDER TO THE CROWD SO MUCH?"
> 
> But if Barrett wins, I'm expecting a horrible title reign, because there's no way he goes past a month with the title.
> 
> ...


u mad?



Nobody gives a fuck what you want. I love how you say "i cant wait for orton to win so iwc can complain!" when you're the one being a bitch right now


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Swag said:


> u mad?
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody gives a fuck what you want. I love how you say "i cant wait for orton to win so iwc can complain!" when you're the one being a bitch right now


You called the man a whiny bitch and he is mad?

Why u mad, Swag?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

In response to the WWE doing Jackass stunts: 


Uh, guys. If you are going to steal ideas & skits from TNA, at least make it good ones please? It sucked in 2006 and it sucks now, and quite frankly, I think Jackass is a blight on American entertainment. 

Oh and I have to point this out: Jackass 3D being promoted on your show. Yeah because Jackass is so totally PG. No blood in Hell in a Cell, but Jackass being promoted is totally acceptable. Because, you know, I can totally take the kids to see that film for a wonderful family's day out right? Yeah. Blow me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Swag said:


> u mad?
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody gives a fuck what you want. I love how you say "i cant wait for orton to win so iwc can complain!" when you're the one being a bitch right now


No I'm not getting mad but it looks like you are.

So are you denying that if Orton wins, the majority of you won't make even more threads bashing him saying he buried Wade Barrett??


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

how can people hate this angle and be complaining about this, but like watching randy orton deliver boring ass promos and doing 1 move 10 times a night? you .....s are crazy.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> He's gonna have a title reign much like Edge's 1st one after he cashed in on Cena.


Oh for sure. I couldn't agree more. 

The thing is, and I can't quite figure it out yet, is where and when does the Miz fit in the picture? Sooner or later he will play a factor in the title scene.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> how can people hate this angle and be complaining about this, but like watching randy orton deliver boring ass promos and doing 1 move 10 times a night? you .....s are crazy.


The same way people loved SCSA coming out and saying "GIMME A HELL YEAH!" Delivering 10 stunners a night and then at the end of the show, drink beer.

Not bashing Austin, just saying.



Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> The thing is, and I can't quite figure it out yet, is where and when does the Miz fit in the picture? Sooner or later he will play a factor in the title scene.


I'm expecting a Miz cash-in at either TLC or Elimination Chamber.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Hold it for a couple weeks, get your little bragging rights, then the ultimate burial and down to the mid-card.


You're a moron if you think that Barrett is going to the mid-card after Nexus ends. If anything, he'll end up like Sheamus was in between his first and second title reign when he wasn't in the title picture, but still in the main event scene.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> And if Stephanie hadn't been wearing extremely revealing outfits just about every week? But a good storyline making you cringe means I don't have to take your post seriously.
> 
> It's amazing. We get something different and people STILL bitch. How about you just stop watching? Then come back the next week like you always do.


Barett's speedo is pretty revealing too o.o


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Oh for sure. I couldn't agree more.
> 
> The thing is, and I can't quite figure it out yet, is where and when does the Miz fit in the picture? Sooner or later he will play a factor in the title scene.


Eh, I see Miz pinning Wade after he beats Orton for the win.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> No I'm not getting mad but it looks like you are.
> 
> So are you denying that if Orton wins, the majority of you won't make even more threads bashing him saying he buried Wade Barrett??


I won't, I'm an orton mark.


And the majority don't hate Orton....


----------



## marth555 (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone else pissed that Bourne was thrown over at the start of the match while Dibiase almost made it to the end?


----------



## Dantastic (Apr 25, 2008)

Honestly, I don't get why you guys are all whining and bitching about this Raw. Yeah, there may have been too many commercials, but this was the best damn Raw I've seen in ages! Everything about it was brilliant!

*John Cena beating up Michael Tarver:*
Let's face it: Tarver may be decent on the mic and may have a good look, but sucks ass in the ring. So I'm not too bothered that Cena beat the crap outta him. Plus it took the crowd on one heck of an emotional ride. Everyone had hope, and then the GM's announcement killed that hope.

*GM's Announcement:*
For all those who don't like this, you must not be a fan of creativity because this is one of the most creative things WWE has done in a LONG time! Cena destroying Nexus from the inside was too predictable, and if that did happen, then everyone would be complaining about "Super Cena". This is a genius piece of creativity! Josh Matthews stated it perfectly when he said: "You're either Nexus or you're fired."

*John Cena!:*
Honestly, the emotion that Cena displayed tonight was truly immense. The way he read the statement issued by Nexus, the way he reacted to the GM's announcement, and the interview he had with Josh Matthews.

*Wade Barrett!:*
This guy continues to impress and impress! No one has made such a huge impact on the WWE since Brock Lesnar. You may complain that he is being forced down our throats, but wasn't Lesnar? Wasn't Sheamus? Wasn't Cena? Hell! Pretty much everyone who receives a push is shoved down our throats to some extent, and at the end of the day, the fans choose who the stars are through their reactions. Example = Kozlov was forced down our throats for a whole year, including a clean victory over the Undertaker in the build up to Wrestlemania 25, but was still unable to achieve a reaction. Now, he gets more of a reaction that he is teaming with Santino. Barrett is achieving everything that he has gotten at the moment! He has wrestling ability, presence, mic skills and charisma! He is drawing an immense amount of heat from the crowds right now!

*Battle Royal:*
Its always great to see a battle royal. It was also nice to see John Morrison play a prominent role and reach the final four. Furthermore, the storytelling was brilliant: how John Cena guarded Wade Barrett, including the save from Mark Henry. It was pure betrayal. The crowd didn't know how to react. Plus, at the very end, I honestly didn't know what was going to happen. What made it better was how King and Cole were divided on the issue too. Great storytelling!

*Michael Cole - Edge - Miz Segment:*
Pure gold! Michael Cole is pure gold at the moment! He is playing his character perfectly well! Its great to see Edge as a face again! Damn, he should never have turned heel after Wrestlemania; it was completely pointless. He was legit funny tonight. Plus I'm glad he's going to Smackdown as he is a much needed face over there. The Miz was great as usual too. I could not fault this segment!

*Goldust and the Million Dollar Championship:*
Very fitting storyline and its nice to see the Million Dollar Championship might actually be competed for rather than just be a prop.

*Johnny Knoxville:*
He was the best guest host in recent memory, and he really like his interaction with Ted DiBiase and Maryse. Plus he helped DiBiase achieve some heat from the crowd. His segments with the hand were also cool.

*Laycool:*
If people say they are annoying with their headsets, then... They've achieved exactly what they were set out to do. Yes... They aren't the best ever in the ring. But they're finally adding characters to the divas division, which is greatly needed. Very annoying, but they're achieving what they set out to do.

*The crowd was also awesome! They were into the whole damn show! The chants, everything! It really makes a difference to the atmosphere and wrestling moments.*

There are only really two things I can fault:
1) The beating of Daniel Bryan. It was completely unnecessary.
2) Natalya vs. Alicia Fox - dud.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> The same way people loved SCSA coming out and saying "GIMME A HELL YEAH!" Delivering 10 stunners a night and then at the end of the show, drink beer.
> 
> Not bashing Austin, just saying.
> 
> ...


yeah except ausin brought other things to the table, thats why he is the most beloved wrestler ever practically. orton has nothing to fall back on besides rkos


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> You're a moron if you think that Barrett is going to the mid-card after Nexus ends. If anything, he'll end up like Sheamus was in between his first and second title reign when he wasn't in the title picture, but still in the main event scene.


Well I don't mean mid-card like Dolph Ziggler & Cody Rhodes but what I mean is like an upper mid-card.

You know like how when Edge stopped feuding with Cena in January 06, he dropped back to the upper mid-card and feuded with mid-carders.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Swag said:


> I won't, I'm an orton mark.
> 
> 
> And the majority don't hate Orton....


You are right, it's just a vocal minority of regulars who hate Orton.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> yeah except ausin brought other things to the table, thats why he is the most beloved wrestler ever practically. orton has nothing to fall back on besides rkos


I'm not an Austin hater but this shit is annoying.

What do from 1997-99 on RAW besides come out, give a promo talking about how he's gonna stump a mudhole in his opponents, beat up people, hit Stunners, and drink beer?

The only thing Austin had besides that was good in-ring skills and Orton's ring skills aren't better then Austin's but they're not horrible.



Akihiko said:


> You are right, it's just a vocal minority of regulars who hate Orton.


This.

I know Orton haters are in the minority but if this was my 1st time coming to this forum and I read this RAW discussion thread I would think they're the majority because as soon as Orton came out all I saw was like 3 pages of bashing.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

All these Nexus guys are going to end up as jobber. Only Barrett, Otunga and Gabriel will become relevant when this is over.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Wrestling wise - 1/10
> 
> Entertainment wise - 10/10
> 
> ...


More like Wrestling Wise-1/10
Entertainment Wise-4/10
Only good part was Edge, and Otunga's creepy talk to Cena.



notorious_187 said:


> No I'm not getting mad but it looks like you are.
> 
> So are you denying that if Orton wins, the majority of you won't make even more threads bashing him saying he buried Wade Barrett??


LOL I wish WWE would do this. Better yet let Orton win immediately in like 5 seconds, just start the match-BOOM! RKO. Match over. It'd be epic and deserved.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin was revolutionary, had an amazing character, is the most charismatic wrestler of all time (or if you're going to disagree, you have to at LEAST admit in the top 3), was phenomenal on the mic and had some of the greatest matches of all time, even after he broke his neck and had bum knees that took years off a career that by all rights would still be going on today like Triple H's.

Orton is so one dimensional it hurts. There's no comparison between them at all other than how WWE books their finishing move and their nicknames.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> I'm not an Austin hater but this shit is annoying.
> 
> What do from 1997-99 on RAW besides come out, give a promo talking about how he's gonna stump a mudhole in his opponents, beat up people, hit Stunners, and drink beer?
> 
> ...


That's a fair point, but you have posters like myself to balance things out. It's not like he's R-truth who gets nothing, but hatred from this community.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

notorious_187 said:


> Well I don't mean mid-card like Dolph Ziggler & Cody Rhodes but what I mean is like an upper mid-card.
> 
> You know like how when Edge stopped feuding with Cena in January 06, he dropped back to the upper mid-card and feuded with mid-carders.


after losing to Cena, he had fueds with Foley & DX.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™;8914228 said:


> Austin was revolutionary, had an amazing character, is the most charismatic wrestler of all time (or if you're going to disagree, you have to at LEAST admit in the top 3), was phenomenal on the mic and had some of the greatest matches of all time, even after he broke his neck and had bum knees that took years off a career that by all rights would still be going on today like Triple H's.
> 
> Orton is so one dimensional it hurts. There's no comparison between them at all other than how WWE books their finishing move and their nicknames.


I know Austin is way better than Orton.

But he said Orton does the same thing every week.

Well, Austin did the same thing every week too, he just was better at it, but that doesn't change the fact that he did do the same shit.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> All these Nexus guys are going to end up as jobber. Only Barrett, Otunga and Gabriel will become relevant when this is over.


LOL Wut? Why did you include Otunga?


----------



## Dantastic (Apr 25, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> I know Austin is way better than Orton.
> 
> But he said Orton does the same thing every week.
> 
> Well, Austin did the same thing every week too, he just was better at it, but that doesn't change the fact that he did do the same shit.


A classic example of someone doing the same thing week in, week out is The Rock. Perhaps people actually want to see the same things?


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

Excellent Raw, I enjoyed it. Cena showing some heelish behaviour which is not something we have seen since 03. Barrett the new number one contender, which is awesome again. It was important to involve this angle with the WWE title on the line. This show revolved around Cena and Nexus like it should and it is great now to involve Orton in it as well.

Things about to get more interesting and I think Cena will be forced to help Barrett defeat Orton at Bragging rights (maybe Cena is the special guest referee for that match?). I look forward to how things turn out.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Akihiko said:


> LOL Wut? Why did you include Otunga?


His star status will take him far whether you like it or not. He also has the look.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Dantastic said:


> A classic example of someone doing the same thing week in, week out is The Rock. Perhaps people actually want to see the same things?


Fans love seeing Orton dominate, so yeah, he will do the same shit over and over again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Dantastic said:


> A classic example of someone doing the same thing week in, week out is The Rock. Perhaps people actually want to see the same things?


Exactly.

My thing is, I don't get why people complain about Orton doing the same shit every week but when you mention Austin or Rock, it doesn't matter because they were better?

Like WTF, that makes no sense.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> You are right, it's just a vocal minority of regulars who hate Orton.


Orton's a face, and you know what that means? Heel marks hate him now. It's as old as time. :no::no::no:


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> His star status will take him far whether you like it or not. He also has the look.


I am not an Otunga hater by any means. I just don't see how he could get any farther with the way they are handling him. He is a pretty boy though, and that sells well.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> I know Austin is way better than Orton.
> 
> But he said Orton does the same thing every week.
> 
> Well, Austin did the same thing every week too, he just was better at it, but that doesn't change the fact that he did do the same shit.


The only thing Austin said about Orton is that he is a fan of his.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

thealphacolt said:


> Orton's a face, and you know what that means? Heel marks hate him now. It's as old as time. :no::no::no:


actualy most of the "haters" were doing it since before his "face turn" i name one of them


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> I know Austin is way better than Orton.
> 
> But he said Orton does the same thing every week.
> 
> Well, Austin did the same thing every week too, he just was better at it, but that doesn't change the fact that he did do the same shit.


Ok, well, for starters, everyone has a routine that they go through. Hogan, Austin, HHH, Rock, Goldberg, Undertaker, Kane, Cena, Orton, Nexus, Sheamus, Bret, Miz, Batista, Alberto, Rey, Eddie, Warrior, Piper, JBL, Dibiase, Flair, on and on until the end of time. You can't name me one wrestler who didn't have a routine. 

But Austin had variations of how he did business. He stunned a lot of people, but he also did other things. He threw away title belts, he trashed arenas, he smashed people into cars, he hosed people with beer. It was his gimmick to wreck shit, but a good portion of the time he changed how it was done. 

Orton does not have any change in his routine. It's just RKO, RKO, RKO, RKO, RKO. Never anything different or tweaked, not once. And it's not even a good routine, that's what makes it so intolerable. Not only does he have no charisma, but his routine is so painfully simple and dull in and of itself.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

perro said:


> actualy most of the "haters" were doing it since before his "face turn" i name one of them


I can personally vouch for this. Perro has hated Orton for years.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Ok, well, for starters, everyone has a routine that they go through. Hogan, Austin, HHH, Rock, Goldberg, Undertaker, Kane, Cena, Orton, Nexus, Sheamus, Bret, Miz, Batista, Alberto, Rey, Eddie, Warrior, Piper, JBL, Dibiase, Flair, on and on until the end of time. You can't name me one wrestler who didn't have a routine.
> *
> But Austin had variations of how he did business. He stunned a lot of people, but he also did other things. He threw away title belts, he trashed arenas, he smashed people into cars, he hosed people with beer. It was his gimmick to wreck shit, but a good portion of the time he changed how it was done. *
> 
> Orton does not have any change in his routine. It's just RKO, RKO, RKO, RKO, RKO. Never anything different or tweaked, not once. And it's not even a good routine, that's what makes it so intolerable. Not only does he have no charisma, but his routine is so painfully simple and dull in and of itself.


All that stuff you named Austin did between a 5 year period, Orton has been a face for 6 months, there's no telling what Orton could do for the next couple of years.

If a stable of rookies can become the #1 heels in the company on the day they debut then I'm pretty sure anything is possible.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao i can't believe some people are still claiming that Austin just hit stunners on people.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Nope, he won't win.
> 
> Orton is gonna win.
> 
> ...


Heel marks :no::no::no:


----------



## aetherwielder (Oct 4, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> All that stuff you named Austin did between a 5 year period, Orton has been a face for 6 months, there's no telling what Orton could do for the next couple of years.
> 
> If a stable of rookies can become the #1 heels in the company on the day they debut then I'm pretty sure anything is possible.


This is actually a problem with Orton's current Character as opposed to Austin's tweener persona. Austin was a vocal rebel, who wanted his way, which drives him to do things his way, that persona defined attitude. Orton on the other hand is bound by this 'apex predator' shi*t, he will not be able to do the things that would be similar to what Austin has done because Orton's character is essentially stoic, and frigid and not vocal as Austin was. If WWE wanted a 'new Stone Cold' they should have booked Randy's Legend Killer Run better, have him feud with names like Goldberg, Lesnar etc. during that time, the Legend Killer gimmick actually allowed him to express himself, whereas this Viper gimmick does not, especially if he's being booked as an 'apex predator'. Which meant everything he would do is not human-like, and more animalistic, so expressing one's self isn't a package with his booking. I think the better way to look at it is that he should get a little bit more from that old persona of his and combine it with the current,'c'mon randy, you already got the pose, why not some semblance of that arrogant, pompous legend killer back?'

They should've never f-ed up the Legend Killer Gimmick by letting Randy burying old people, instead they should've made him feud against the legendary people who are still at their prime.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> All that stuff you named Austin did between a 5 year period, Orton has been a face for 6 months, there's no telling what Orton could do for the next couple of years.


You honestly can't believe what you're saying. Anybody that have watched would know 'Austin stunning everybody 24/7' simply isn't true.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

nWo2010 said:


> I wish Cole said, "...this band of feggots."
> 
> WE walk ALONE? doesn't make sense who ever made the Nexus song.


The song is by 12 Stones, it was made before Nexus, and I enjoy the song actually.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

So is the Miz a captain of the Raw team? I briefly heard something about him saying "my team". Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Right now the angle with Cena appears to have given the Nexus their heat back ( even though it's just the HBK/JBL servant angle, but it makes even less sense cause there's no money involved ).

Having Cena be Barrett's bitch will surely keep the IWC fanboys in a perpetual state of glee ( especially since it will probably keep him out of the title scene ). I mean, we all know where this is going. If Cena stays a face in this angle, then he'll constantly be embarrassed by the Nexus until he snaps and attacks one of them again or walks out on a match, then there will be this intrigue about whether he's fired or not. 
Which could be interesting if done right, but there's no way the WWE would keep such a top player off of Raw just for storyline purposes for too long.

But a couple of things don't add up with this angle. Such as:

~I thought Cena just had to join the Nexus if he lost; I never heard anything about him having to be Barrett's bitch? Sounds like that was made up afterwards.

~Why would the Raw GM care more about enforced that Cena does what Barrett says, instead of the fact that Cena lost that match due to interference? I mean, if there's some interest in things being fair, why wouldn't that matter more?

Whatever, I'm sure more than a few people here are just happy it looks like SuperCena is finally going to be given a rest, so plot holes won't stand a chance.

Random thoughts on Raw:

~Were those Women's "matches" less than one minute each? Why have them at all? And LayCool are annoying. I mean 'Change the f'n channel!" annoying.

~Everyone knows the Miz is a Jericho-wannabe first and an Edge-wannabe second 

~For some reason, I knew the videos about Maryse were from Goldust.

~Is Edge a face? I thought they changed that a few months ago cause that idea tanked?

~I know the IWC has been on the Micheal Cole bandwagon ever since he became the internet-hating heel, but he's still beyond corny on commentary and overstates stuff so much I'm having Tony Schiavone flashbacks. And now he's the voice of the general manager? Great. 

~Hopefully Danielson is about the feud with Sheamus, because if not, they really made him look weak with the beatdown.

~Where were the Nexus when Tarver was getting beatdown by Cena? They were obviously still in the building, but didn't help him? Why?


----------



## WolfintheSheep (Feb 7, 2009)

You see, this is why Orton is on fire right now.

You hear "Cena vs Nexus" and the first thought is about Superman overcoming the odds again (whether it's in a positive way or not). "Orton vs Nexus"? Someone's getting hurt.

Yeah, it's probably going to be weeks of 5 guys getting buried by RKO's. Yeah, WWE creative is going to drag the "Cena slave" through the mud until we're sick and tired of it. Yeah, Orton is probably going to Hulk it up and squash everyone.

But you know what? When Orton's music hit, the first and foremost thought was "someone is going to get fucked up".


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

WolfintheSheep said:


> You see, this is why Orton is on fire right now.
> 
> You hear "Cena vs Nexus" and the first thought is about Superman overcoming the odds again (whether it's in a positive way or not). "Orton vs Nexus"? Someone's getting hurt.
> 
> ...


nah, listen to the reactions for cena and nexus tonight, orton could never even dream of engaging a crowd like that. when he comes out, i dont think someones getting fucked up, he has been more superman than cena lately idk what you've been watching. all he does is no sell and rko everyone. guy ends every show on top and does 15 minute celebrations.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm beginning to think that there's no pleasing people on this board. I watched RAW tonight and it was easily the best I've seen in a long time. There was actually this crazy thing called "story telling." I usually despise Cena, but for the first time since I can remember, I'm engaged in a storyline that revolves heavily around his character.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

MrWeymes said:


> I'm beginning to think that there's no pleasing people on this board. I watched RAW tonight and it was easily the best I've seen in a long time..


It's the same shit every week, honestly, it'll never change. You will always see 1 of 3 things on here:

1. "Worst Raw ever", "I'm never watching again", etc.
2. Complaining about the number of commercials. 
3. _______ (insert name here) got BURIED!

It was a damn good show. The Nexus/Cena storyline is the best thing going on in the WWE right now.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Great show, easily the best Raw of the year for me. The Cena/Nexus stuff was really, really well done. Cena and Barrett both put in great performances on the show.

I enjoyed the Michaels Cole/Edge/Miz segment but they really need to sort out what they want Cole to be - I love him as a heel but for him to keep flip flopping between heel and face is stupid.

The rest of the show was a bit throwaway but the stuff I just mentioned was so strong that it didn't really matter.


On another note, can we please stop with these Randy Orton/Steve Austin comparisons. If some of you genuinely think all Austin did was give out Stunners and then drink a few beers then you can't have seen many Raw's from when he was the top guy. Steve Austin was so over because he had a character that people related to and connected with - Randy Orton is over because people like his move.

Before anyone starts, I'm not hating on Orton now just because he's a face, I didn't particularly like him as a heel either. He's a shit promo and only has good matches when he has Hunter, Cena, Michaels etc in there with him.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I just didn't like how everything besides the Nexus angle seemed like an afterthought. That was my biggest issue with RAW. With that, I'm a lot more interested and involved with Cena's character and the Nexus.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

hinton9 said:


> Before anyone starts, I'm not hating on Orton now just because he's a face, *I didn't particularly like him as a heel either. He's a shit promo and only has good matches when he has Hunter, Cena, Michaels etc in there with him.*


This sounds like some haterade to me bro


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> This sounds like some haterade to me bro


nah, those are facts of life.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

hinton9 said:


> Before anyone starts, I'm not hating on Orton now just because he's a face, I didn't particularly like him as a heel either. He's a shit promo and only has good matches when he has Hunter, Cena, Michaels etc in there with him.


his matches with Michale's and Hunter arent any good even sept for one


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> This sounds like some haterade to me bro


Read what I said. I said 'I'm not hating on Orton now *just because he's a face*'. Look at what I bolded. I was making the point that I've never liked him and I'm not just slagging him off now because he's a babyface.



perro said:


> his matches with Michale's and Hunter arent any good even sept for one


I quite liked his two matches with Hunter at No Mercy 07. They're not fantastic but they're a lot better than most of his in-ring work.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

so why isnt anyone complaining about barrets finisher ? but people will moan and groan for hours about how cenas finisher is weak.It's practically the same shit, yet since its cena its automatic hate no matter what.Its always something on this forum that people complain about.As far as christian deserving a wwe/world title shot., what in the blue hell has he done to show he can be topdog


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

i've not been a fan of orton's since i started getting back into wrestling back in feb. he was bareable as a heel he is awful as a face. he does monotonous work on promos and has for the last year at least i hate it when he does his stupid floor pounding bullshit and when he tagged with Cena awhile back on a raw when he entered the ring, he did all his stupid fairy movements after getting tagged in, he cant even sell the energy a tag partner has when they get the momentum changing tag... he is just flat out boring and never earned his place in the company when he got here, didnt pay his dues like a Jericho, Punk or Danielson and you can still see that in his work today


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

JerseyScottie said:


> so why isnt anyone complaining about barrets finisher ? but people will moan and groan for hours about how cenas finisher is weak.It's practically the same shit, yet since its cena its automatic hate no matter what.Its always something on this forum that people complain about.As far as christian deserving a wwe/world title shot., what in the blue hell has he done to show he can be topdog


Cena's special move is a fireman's carry. There are a lot of special moves that are weak i find his to be one of the weakest. I don't like Tarver's i don't like Mark Henry's and Otunga's is by far the worst, but Barrett's at least looks painful and more powerful than all of the ones above


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Great storyline-dominated Raw. CeNexus is a gorgeous arc.

The manipulation of the crowd was wonderful, hahaha.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

So have you guys forgotten there should be a new superstar debuting on RAW since it was a trade for Edge. Im guessing it's CM Punk.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

vanderhevel said:


> nah, those are facts of life.


Nah, those are opinions.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Belladonna29 said:


> ~Where were the Nexus when Tarver was getting beatdown by Cena? They were obviously still in the building, but didn't help him? Why?


Barrett said to Cena that he did him a favor by attacking Tarver because he was already looking at taking him out of the group. So I'm assuming Tarver is no longer apart of Nexus.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

I dunno about you guys, but Iam just dying to see Cena in a Nexus shirt!
Wanna see again the shock face of the kids.


----------



## TheVipeRko (Sep 15, 2010)

The ban is gone. The kid is back. I still can't believe they let Cena on RAW without putting the NEXUS T-shirt on. That's bogus. He should have it on all the time.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TheVipeRko said:


> The ban is gone. The kid is back. I still can't believe they let Cena on RAW without putting the NEXUS T-shirt on. That's bogus. He should have it on all the time.


Patience young one, all good thins come with time,


----------



## aetherwielder (Oct 4, 2010)

Is it me, or maybe cena will reform Nexus to be booked as faces in one point, and then they kick out Barrett? I kinda like if Cena eventually takes control of Nexus, but not in a short time, there should be a slow build before that moment


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> orton could never even dream of engaging a crowd like that.


:lmao

What the holy fuck!? How selective is your memory?! 

:lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Samee said:


> :lmao
> 
> What the holy fuck!? How selective is your memory?!
> 
> :lmao


Chanting RKO over and over dose not come close to what i saw tonight


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Great storytelling on this show. They've also addressed my concerns over the angle by adding the "Cena gets fired" stip. It wouldn't have made any sense for Cena to do their bidding without that. There was some pretty cool Nexus stuff tonight. I loved that shot of Cena chasing Hennig and Harris down only to end up in the Nexus locker room. Barrett/Orton is going to be intriguing on so many levels. Will Cena screw Orton to help Barrett? 

Edge/Miz/Cole was really entertaining. I'm glad to see Edge showing face tendencies again. I might be in the minority of people that liked Edge as a babyface earlier in the year. Miz winning the Bragging Rights match as captain of his team will give him something else to brag about, so I'm sure Team Raw will win. 

Obviously there wasn't much else on this show and that's understandable considering how big the Nexus angle is. Overall, an enjoyable show.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't know why they had 2 squashes in a row, was a weird first hour. Please don't make Otunga have any importance, rather hear Slater talk at least it can lead to proper matches unlike Otunga just getting a finishing move spot.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Best Raw in years. So much to love about it and what I liked is that there was more than just the Nexus thing going on (although I loved that). Edge is absolute gold and will be great back on Smackdown (here is hoping for a feud with Swagger and then Del Rio). I just went nuts for the Golddust segment, that was a real twist and just superb to see him back in the limelight even if it is just for a short while. God I hope he faces Dibiase at bragging rights for that belt!

Only thing that baffled me was why Darren Young just turned up in the battle royal.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

Not a bad Raw, hopefully Bryan will confront Sheamus next week after getting beat down otherwise it will be more useless booking by WWE. 

Orton/Barrett should be good at Bragging Rights. The Nexus angles during the show were good especially with Harris and Mcgillicutty making a small appearance as if to say they will soon be joining Nexus. 

Edge/Cole/Miz was great and this new angle Edge has got has pretty much brought new life to his character. I fully expect Edge and Miz to be captains in the Bragging Rights match. 

I am also glad Morrison was made to look strong in the battle royal. I am assuming he will be on the Raw team for Bragging Rights which makes it interesting to see him eliminating Miz in the battle royal. Are we at last about to see a proper feud between Miz and Morrison before Miz cashes in? It would certainly help Morrison get more over imo.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> This sounds like some *haterade* to me bro


Is that Gatorade's new brand of energy drink?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Compelling RAW, the Cena/Nexus storyline is captivating television - can't wait to see what Barrett makes Cena do to make sure he wins the title at Bragging Rights.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

perro said:


> Chanting RKO over and over dose not come close to what i saw tonight


Maybe a certain storyline involving Orton and The McMahons that took place not so long ago will jog your memory.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Now RAW has finally got exciting for the first time in ages. The development of the Cena/Nexus storyline is coming along nicely. How they kept showing the kids in the crowd had me lmao. lol. Really they should have made him come out in a Nexus t shirt. If he did I would have marked my ass off. Bit of a wasted appearance from Orton though. All that just to hold the title up high. 
Hopefully Edge will be used better on Smackdown. Hhhhhmm maybe another feud with Taker could be in the works. That would be great after the feud they had back in 08. Overall a very good ass episode of RAW


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent RAW with the only story Cena in Nexus. 
I don't get the fact WHY they kicked Tarver out, because he;s a good talker for the group and he looks pretty bad-ass. Hopefully they will at Hennig and Harris to the group next week. 
Morrison looked very good in the main event, push the guy more!! 
And is this the return of psycho Goldust??


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

good raw


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Now RAW has finally got exciting for the first time in ages. The development of the Cena/Nexus storyline is coming along nicely. How they kept showing the kids in the crowd had me lmao. lol. *Really they should have made him come out in a Nexus t shirt.* If he did I would have marked my ass off. Bit of a wasted appearance from Orton though. All that just to hold the title up high.
> Hopefully Edge will be used better on Smackdown. Hhhhhmm maybe another feud with Taker could be in the works. That would be great after the feud they had back in 08. Overall a very good ass episode of RAW


That moment is being saved for an important night - the night after Barrett wins the title and Cena's hoax heel turn hits it's pinnacle. The heat that night will be amazing, don't fuck it up Vince.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Good show this week. 

Nothing noteworthy about the wrestling part though, other than Cena walking out of the Battle Royal for Barrett. I still don't think Cena is going heel. McMahon probably knows that that is playing right into the hands of the IWC.

Good to see Goldust getting some sort of a push also.

It was said that Edge was TRADED to Smackdown. So who did RAW ever get in return?

Laycool getting pinned by the jobbing Bellas and Fox getting squashed in 2 minutes (if that) by Natalya was also enjoyable.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Koko B Ware said:


> Best Raw in years. So much to love about it and what I liked is that there was more than just the Nexus thing going on (although I loved that). Edge is absolute gold and will be great back on Smackdown (here is hoping for a feud with Swagger and then Del Rio). I just went nuts for the Golddust segment, that was a real twist and just superb to see him back in the limelight even if it is just for a short while. God I hope he faces Dibiase at bragging rights for that belt!
> 
> *Only thing that baffled me was why Darren Young just turned up in the battle royal*.


Well he does have a contract still despite being booted out of Nexus, he had a right to be there, but in general they've not handled him very well. He turned up randomly during a match and since then nothing but participating in the battle royal.


----------



## perro aguayo 316 (Sep 28, 2006)

Great raw, best in months.
I marked for goldust, he looked good in the ring.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Not a bad raw. 

lol Cena's arm too big for the nexus armband.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

The immense storytelling with Cena on this RAW made it a great show. Some of the best stuff WWE have done in ages. The Cena/Nexus storyline is fantastic.

Considering everyone was talking about how predictable it was that Cena would take out Nexus from the inside, I'm glad they added the fired stipulation. Hopefully the ratings go up because of it. It also sets up a very intriguing main event at Bragging Rights, Orton vs Barrett, which I was hoping for ever since HIAC. Should be good.

The Edge/Miz/Cole segment was great also and I'm hoping Punk is the SD superstar that they've traded for Edge and Goldust actually getting an angle with DiBiase is pretty cool too.

If you just watch wrestling to see matches then you might not have liked it as much but I can't fault this show because it was all about the one angle and it succeeded big time.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Fff.

Tarver is the second most talented in the Nexus, why do they insist on treating him so badly all the time? he has the look, the presence, natural charisma and can go in the ring.

What the hell.

No one cares about Otunga, when will WWE get that through their fucking heads. I'd take Young and Slater over him. Hell, I'd take the genesis of McGillishitty over him.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Gingermadman said:


> Fff.
> 
> Tarver is the second most talented in the Nexus, why do they insist on treating him so badly all the time? he has the look, the presence, natural charisma and can go in the ring.


I agree with looks, presence and natural charisma but in the ring he hasn't really shown me anything yet.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I agree with looks, presence and natural charisma but in the ring he hasn't really shown me anything yet.


His current gimmick doesn't call for him to be anything special in the ring, his in ring style is a striker and brawler. He's actually pretty good when I've seen him do a lengthy match and employ actual wrestling moves.

It doesn't seem to matter though, WWE seem to have absoloutely no wish to have the guy around anymore. I'm guessing he'll be the first future endevoured from the company. Must be a real jackass backstage if they treat him like this.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Gingermadman said:


> Fff.
> 
> Tarver is the second most talented in the Nexus, why do they insist on treating him so badly all the time? he has the look, the presence, natural charisma and can go in the ring.
> 
> ...


They can't kick out Otunga, unless they fire his ass. He CAN'T be on his own, he's too shit on the mic and especially in the ring. Tarver on the other hand is easily capable of being on his own and shining.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Jethro said:


> They can't kick out Otunga, unless they fire his ass. He CAN'T be on his own, he's too shit on the mic and especially in the ring. Tarver on the other hand is easily capable of being on his own and shining.


He is capable sure, but from what I've seen of Tarvers treatment so far, I doubt he'd be allowed any time. He'd be given the same treatment as Young, but at least Young has a tag team waiting for him with Watson in the near future.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty87 (Nov 25, 2009)

Wasn't last night the best raw of the year. I couldn't stop laughing and smiling. Raw will hopefully stay on track.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Gingermadman said:


> Fff.
> 
> Tarver is the second most talented in the Nexus, why do they insist on treating him so badly all the time? he has the look, the presence, natural charisma and can go in the ring.
> 
> ...


Why is everyone so surprised that Tarver was dropped? They've treated him like a joke from day one in NXT. He was great on the mic but that doesn't matter if management doesn't want to give him a push. Heath Slater is useless yet he's still on Nexus which doesn't make sense.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Samee said:


> Maybe a certain storyline involving Orton and The McMahons that took place not so long ago will jog your memory.


Didnt Orton get huge heat as well when he took out HBK at Judgment day?

Anyways, it was a fun show to watch. I liked the stuff with Edge and Cole and the other guys a lot.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Why is everyone so surprised that Tarver was dropped? They've treated him like a joke from day one in NXT. He was great on the mic but that doesn't matter if management doesn't want to give him a push. Heath Slater is useless yet he's still on Nexus which doesn't make sense.


Being surprised and being disapointed isn't the same thing.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I can't wait for Darren Young to take up Cena's gimmick and be his ghost of christmas past.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Joey Styles with a few Twitter zingers on the show last night:
- "Thanks Wade for revealing the worst kept secret in WWE. Husky Harris was the one that hit Cena. It's not like he tried to hide his face!"

- "What a match for Nattie...and I thought I finished fast."

- "Speaking of Jackass, great interview by Josh Mathews."

- "This has "Cole Slaw" written all over it."

- "Again, a Mac made Edge bleed. Edge had Apple juice."

- "Michael Cole is the lead announcer for PPVs, Raw and NXT. Michael Cole is indeed 'The Voice of WWE'."

- "Maryse did a job for a hand."


----------



## TheVipeRko (Sep 15, 2010)

perro said:


> Patience young one, all good thins come with time,


All good thins? And I'm the young one.


----------



## The-Arena (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone else find it interesting how Barrett won the match after Cena climbed over the rop rope? Yet according to the King when the Great Khali did it, "you had to be *thrown* over the top rope". 

Anyway, liking Cena being part of Nexus, hopefully we can see him in the full black n' gold gear next week, don't like the idea of getting rid of Tarver, though and not sure what they are teasing with Otunga.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought it was a good show. Lots of different angles going on that could lead in lots of different directions. It made me look forward to next weeks show, and that's about all you can ask for.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

The-Arena said:


> *Anyone else find it interesting how Barrett won the match after Cena climbed over the rop rope? Yet according to the King when the Great Khali did it, "you had to be *thrown* over the top rope". *
> 
> Anyway, liking Cena being part of Nexus, hopefully we can see him in the full black n' gold gear next week, don't like the idea of getting rid of Tarver, though and not sure what they are teasing with Otunga.


lol, You and I both know that King was just frantically trying to cover up one of the dumbest botches in a while by saying that you have to be "thrown over the top rope" to lose matches with that stipulation. It would have been hilarious if Cole brought it up or something, though and totally killed the entire moment.


----------



## Dyme_SES (Jun 14, 2010)

this raw was awesome because of 1 word..........


GOLDUST


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm just now reading that the crowd chanted "never give up"? Ugh, mise well put Raw on the disney channel.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I really enjoyed Raw this week, the stuff between Cena and Nexus was very well done. The opening segment was brilliant, from Cena's delivery on the mic to Tarver's great performance as the bumping heel during the tag team match, the whole segment was terrific. 

Sheamus squashing Bryan was pretty well done, it certainly made Sheamus look strong after his loss to Orton at HIAC, perhaps we'll get a feud between these guys as it seems for now Sheamus is out of the title picture.

Edge getting traded to Smackdown is a good move IMO, he fits better on that show and shouldn't have been drafted to Raw in the first place. Michael Cole was great in this segment, the line where he called his fans the 'coleminers' was hilarious. 

The Goldust stuff with Maryse and DiBiase was weird but i feel a feud with a guy like Goldust could really work wonders for Ted as he seems to have struggled on Raw since the break up of Legacy.

The battle royal was what it was, Cena's expressions when deciding to fight Barrett or follow his orders were great and the crowd was really hot for the ending of the match. I was surprised not to see Orton nail Barrett with an RKO though, overall this was a very good Raw and i was thoroughly entertained by the show.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

will94 said:


> Joey Styles with a few Twitter zingers on the show last night:
> - "Maryse did a job for a hand."


So...many....innuendos....


----------



## Chriis (Oct 6, 2010)

*Last nights raw*

Hi all, I never come to forums like these, but for this one time i had to.
OMG WoW last night's episode of RAW was probably the best one in a long long time, and it was really starting to get boring. They really mixed it up this time, even with Hell in a Cell with the nexus vs cena match I never expected that result.

Just had to let that one out


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Last nights raw*

it was a sucky raw
like 2 matches that were longer than a minute


----------



## Chriis (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Last nights raw*

yeah true not many matches but story lines were pretty good


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Last nights raw*

I don't think it was a sucky RAW at all, I thought it was a very enjoyable RAW, like the OP said, it was one of the best in a while, sure it was short on match time but it was all about setting up feuds plus I've got absolutely no care what so ever in anything the Diva's do so having them have a couple of squash matches isn't a problem, I loved the Edge segment and thought the opening scene with Cena and Nexus was well done too and the Battle Royal was good and interesting despite being a little too obvious


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Anyone else notice the NXT style camera angles. It looked as though they were experimenting with them.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

If Cena disobeys Barrett he's fired, so why are the kids cheering him on to rebel against him? Do they want him fired or something?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> If Cena disobeys Barrett he's fired, so why are the kids cheering him on to rebel against him? Do they want him fired or something?


At last, they're coming round to our way of thinking, lol


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> If Cena disobeys Barrett he's fired, so why are the kids cheering him on to rebel against him? Do they want him fired or something?


Kids are stupid, what did you expect? lol


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*According to a report by Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, the storyline of Michael Tarver being dropped from Nexus on Monday Night Raw was due to a groin injury that will keep him out of action for a while. *


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The Haiti Kid said:


> *According to a report by Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, the storyline of Michael Tarver being dropped from Nexus on Monday Night Raw was due to a groin injury that will keep him out of action for a while. *


:lmao

NO ONE CAN STOP THE NEXUS! ('cept injury).


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> If Cena disobeys Barrett he's fired, so why are the kids cheering him on to rebel against him? Do they want him fired or something?


Same thing with Austin and McMahon. The fans knew he was the boss, and in real life a boss can fire his employees if they disobey but the fans still cheered Austin for being a rebel. It's the laws of wrestling, a lot of shit doesn't make sense. Why were Nexus allowed into the arena every time, when they didn't have contracts? Supposedly they managed to get through security every RAW, they even got fuckin' mic time. Why not cut the mic off?


----------

